# Biken in und um Mayen



## Riderin (18. Oktober 2006)

jaja, ich weiss, es ist ein Kaff..
aber beim Biken sehe ich immerwieder andere Biker, alle immerzu nur alleine.
ist es denn nicht mal möglich, eine Truppe zusammenzustellen, die hier regelmässig bikt?

Ich fänds klasse  

Grüße Jana


----------



## waldfrucht (19. Oktober 2006)

Meines Wissens gibts dort doch Sonntags Morgens um 10:00 Uhr am Station ein Treffpunkt.
War selber aber auch noch nicht da.
Ich fahr meist am Laacher See und Umgebung. Bei längeren Touren Hochsimmer, Hochstein oder Langenfeld und Umgebung.
Da ich zu sehr Unterschiedlichen Zeiten, oder RR, fahre meist alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (20. Oktober 2006)

Die die sich sonntags treffen sind doch von glaube ich die von giga-bike oder? Die sind ziemlich zügig unterwegs - meine ich schon gesehen zu haben. Aber vielleicht sollte man sich trotzdem mal anschließen.
Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (20. Oktober 2006)

Wer ist giga-bike?
Das die zügig unterwegs sind stimmt wohl. Meist bin ich Sonntags aber in KO deshalb bin ich noch nie mitgefahren.
Außerdem hab ich mein neues Bike erst seit September. Mit dem alten hats kein Spaß mehr gemacht  und ich bin fast nur RR gefahren.

Jetzt sind wir schon zu viert!


----------



## Riderin (20. Oktober 2006)

Von Gigabike gibts ein Hinweisschild am Stadion, allerdings biken da nur sehr trainierte Männer.
Also Nix für eine "normale" Frau ;-)
Tina, wir müssen das diese Saison noch schaffen!!!!!

Mir wurde zugetragen, dass Du auch ganz zügig unterwegs bist;-)
Ideal für mich zu traineiren. nächsten Sommer gehts mit zum Eifelmarathon.
Und die schicke Italienerin wird jetzt auch endlich eingebaut *schwärm*

Grüße Jana


----------



## Cecil974 (21. Oktober 2006)

Da haben wir einen der schönsten Wälder direkt vor der Haustüre da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass wir das nicht auf die Reihe bekommen könnten mit ein paar Leutchen "zusammen" da durch zu fahren. 

Tja Jana. Und dass wir es bisher auch nicht geschafft haben sollte uns doch motivieren es dieses Jahr noch zu schaffen. Und das Training für nächstes Jahr fängt ja bekanntlich schon ziemlich bald an  

Gruß Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (22. Oktober 2006)

ich fahre auch alleine und meistens am Laacher See. In meinem Freundeskreis sind nur gut trainierte Männer die Mountainbiken, mit denen ich bergauf einfach nicht mithalten kann. Ich würde mich gerne mit anderen Mädels zum biken treffen.
Herzliche Grüße


----------



## gigabike_de (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

na ja, um den Sonntags-Treff, ist es ein wenig ruhig geworden. Aber im Winter wird sich dort wohl wieder regelmässiger getroffen.
Dann ist das Tempo auch nicht so hoch, so dass die meisten Biker, keine
Problem haben. Gefahren wird dann von 10:00 bis 13:00 Uhr.
Locker durch die Eifel ), sind viele alte Leute dabei! 
Einfach mal eine mail an den webmaster von giga-bike.de oder gigabike.de schicken.

Gruß


----------



## waldfrucht (23. Oktober 2006)

Also ich wäre eher Samstags mal dabei.
Sonntags ist bei mir meist schlecht da ich dann in Koblenz bin.
Beim Startpunkt bin ich flexibel. Hab nach Mayen oder zum Laacher See gleichlange Strecke um mit dem Fahrrad hin zu kommen.


----------



## TaraTatjama (26. Oktober 2006)

...Samstags könnte ich auch einrichten. Beim Startpunkt bin ich auch flexibel.


----------



## Cecil974 (27. Oktober 2006)

Samstags könnte ich aber erst ab mittags.Der Treffpunkt ist auch egal.
Wie siehts denn morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (27. Oktober 2006)

ich könnte ab 16 Uhr morgen  
oder Sonntag den ganzen Tag!

wie schauts bei Euch aus?

Grüße Jana


----------



## waldfrucht (27. Oktober 2006)

Also ich fahre morgen auf jeden Fall.
Je nach Wetter entweder RR oder MTB am Laacher See. Da aber Regen gemeldet ist nicht zu spät.

Grüsse


----------



## Riderin (28. Oktober 2006)

Waldfrucht, wie schauts Sonntag bei Dir aus?

@ Tina, ich ruf dann morgen NM mal an  


grüße jana


----------



## Cecil974 (28. Oktober 2006)

Hey Jana.

Habe mich gestern ziemlich ausführlich mit jemandem über den Winterpokal unterhalten. Wir sollten mal ein Team bilden, damit wir auch über die Winterzeit motiviert sind zu biken.Keine faulen Ausreden mehr   Gibt ja warme Sachen zum Anziehen usw.Nur im tiefsten Eifel-Schnee habe ich keine Lust zu fahren.Außerdem ist diese neue Trainingsverwaltung dazu echt noch sehr hilfreich. Habe gestern alles eingetragen.Sonst noch wer Lust mitzumachen? Habe allerdings vergessen wie groß die Teams sein dürfen... nochmal nachlesen 

Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (28. Oktober 2006)

Riderin schrieb:


> Waldfrucht, wie schauts Sonntag bei Dir aus?
> 
> @ Tina, ich ruf dann morgen NM mal an
> 
> ...




Leider schlecht. Wie gesagt bin Sonntags fast immer in Koblenz und wenn überhaupt fahr ich dort RR.
Jetzt hats doch schon heute morgen geregnet.
Naja werd mich gleich mal auf den Weg machen.
Wintercup bin ich an einigen Terminen nicht da deshalb fällt das bei mir aus.
Geh im Winter die Woche über ins Studio und mach dort meine Ausdauer da es Abends ja schon zu dunkel ist.
Nächste Woche gehts schon los nachdem die Uhr umgestellt wird.
Da bleibt nur noch Samstag/Sonntag oder früher Feierabend machen!


----------



## TaraTatjama (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi Mädels,
heute ist mir leider etwas dazwischen gekommen, konnte leider nicht mountainbiken...wie sieht es morgen aus, wer fährt? Nächsten Sonntag bin ich auf einem Techniktraining. Was ist denn das für Winterpokal...wo und wann finden denn die Rennen statt?
Gruß Manuela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (29. Oktober 2006)

Nee. Das ist kein Rennen. Schau mal oben in der Leiste unter Winterpokal. Da steht das alles beschrieben. Ich werde heute nachmittag fahren... Im Moment scheint sogar die Sonne.Fahre allerdings auch wenns etwas regnet. Nur im totalen Regen nicht.

Gruß Tina


----------



## ecmo (29. Oktober 2006)

für ne runde, die nicht zu schnell ist, kann ich mich auch begeistern ...

von den zeiten bin ich wg schichtdienst (auch woend) immer eingeschränkt ...

aber wie sagt der franz .. schaumermal dann seh mer scho


----------



## Cecil974 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hi

Manuela und ich haben heute einfach mal nen Anfang gemacht und uns in Mendig getroffen um dann zwei tolle Runden um den Laacher See zu fahren. War alles dabei was das Herz begehrt. Und wir hatten sogar noch echt Glück mit dem tollen Wetter 

Gruß Tina


----------



## Riderin (29. Oktober 2006)

Nachdem der überflutete Keller wieder relativ trocken gelegt ist ( dafür aber heute das Biken ausfallen musste   ) könnte ich die nächsten 3 tage jeweils am Nachmittag dabei sein.

Schön zu lesen Tina, das war ein guter Anfang ;-)

Grüße Jana


----------



## Cecil974 (30. Oktober 2006)

Am Mittwoch werden Jana und ich -sofern das Wetter mitspielt - gegen Mittag fahren. Ich denke wir werden uns am Stadion in Mayen treffen. Oder hattest Du an einen anderen Treffpunkt gedacht?

Gruß Tina

PS: Habe heute gehört, dass es Leute gibt die sich lieber irgendwo im Wald zwischen zwei Orten  treffen  (Kleiner Insider - derjenige wird schon Bescheid wissen...)


----------



## Riderin (30. Oktober 2006)

Stadion Mayen.. perfekt.. da Autolos ;-)

bleibt zu hoffen, dass das Wetter uns einigermassen gewogen ist, bzw es nicht permanent regnet.

Grüße Jana


----------



## TaraTatjama (31. Oktober 2006)

...Prima...Stadion Mayen ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt...gibt es schon eine genaue Uhrzeit?

Herzliche Grüße Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (31. Oktober 2006)

Wie wäre es denn so gegen 14.00 Uhr? Dann haben wir noch was Zeit bis es dunkel wird oder? 
Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (31. Oktober 2006)

...14:00 Uhr geht bei mir...


----------



## waldfrucht (31. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht schaffe ich das auch noch.
Muß zwar bis 13:00 Uhr arbeiten, aber wenn ich das Bike in den Kofferraum werfe klappt das von Koblenz aus noch.
Warten braucht ihr aber nicht entweder ich bin da oder nicht....
Hoffentlich hält dann das Wetter morgen noch.
War am Samstag am Laacher See. Es hat zwar auch teilweise geregnet aber da ist ja alles "Überdacht" durch die Bäume! 
Hab gestern bzw. werde heute die letzten schönen trockene Tage nutzen und RR fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (31. Oktober 2006)

Also gut. Aber bei welchem Wetter wird denn gar nicht gefahren? Heute sollte das Wetter doch auch schon furchtbar werden und es ist schön trocken geblieben. Zumindest noch kein Schnee.  
Treffpunkt ist dann vorne auf dem Parkplatz direkt oder?

Schönen Abend
Tina


----------



## Riderin (31. Oktober 2006)

14 Uhr klingt gut ;-)
es sei denn, es schüttet wie aus Eimern!

Grüße Jana


----------



## Riderin (1. November 2006)

die Sonne scheint, auf gehts!!

bis dann an Treffpunkt.

grüße Jana


----------



## waldfrucht (1. November 2006)

Habt ihr es gut. Ich werds wohl nicht mehr schaffen.  
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und wenig Regen!!!


----------



## waldfrucht (1. November 2006)

So eben Heim gekommen.
Das kann doch nicht sein das Frauen so pünklich sind? 
War um 14:07 am Stadion/Chinesen und keiner mehr da. Hab da noch einen 307 mit umgeklappter Rücksitzbank und Decke gesehen (von euch?) und noch bis 14:15 gewartet. 
Da bin ich davon ausgegangen ihr seid schon weg und hab mich mal selber auf den Weg gemacht.
Hatte eigentlich gehoft ich schaffe es noch auch wenn ich mit dem Bike komme. War um 14:00 aber gerade erst an Hammesmühle.
Das nächste mal klappt es und hoffentlich trockener!


----------



## Riderin (1. November 2006)

Oh je Waldfrucht, das ist schade.   (vielleicht sollten wir mal Handynummern austauschen)
wir sind pünktlich gestartet, Tina ist leider ausgefallen  *kicher*

Kleiner Tourbericht:

Ab Stadion sind wir sofort linksseitig rauf in den Wald gefahren, dann bis Kreuzung Hammesmühle, rauf zum Fünfkantstein, weiter bis Kürrenberg und fast bis Virnbeburg.
Dort navigierten wir falsch, düsten wunderbar einen langen Berg hinunter, bis Manuela meinte, wir seien falsch.
Also alles wieder rauf! 
Dann fuhren wir weiter Richtuing Sankt Jost über einen sehr schönen knackigen Trail.
Folgten dann der wunderschönen Beschilderung einem Wanderweg zum Schloss Bürresheim bis uns der Wegweiser direkt in einen Pferdehof wies.
Dort wurden wir mit jeder Menge Gezeter, Gekreische und unter Androhung von Polizei von einer hysterischen Dame empfangen, flüchteten dann nach Austausch einiger "Nettigkeiten"   durch die Nitz und mit nassen Füßen und fast abgefrorenen Fingern trafen wir bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder am Stadion ein.
Unterwegs wurden wir 2 mal kurzzeitig vom Regen überrascht.

Es war eine schöne, lustige fröstelige Tour  

ich freue mich aufs nächste Mal!

Grüße Jana


----------



## waldfrucht (1. November 2006)

Tja da waren wir teilweise an denselben Stellen.
Da ich micht so auskenne bin ich den zweiten Weg links hoch bis ich vor Hammesmühle war. Dort gabs dann die erste Schauer.
Von dort bin ich hoch gefahren und am Sechskantstein angekommen.
Nur wohin dann?
Hab mich für den einzigen nicht ausgeschilderten Weg der etwas zugewachsen war entschieden und in Kürenberg am Sendemast heraus gekommen. Da wust ich nicht mehr richtig weiter also zurück zum Sechkantstein und dann wieder Richtung Hammesmühle. Irgendwann ab auf einen Singeltrail, stand irgendwas mit Steilabfahrt 440 Meter??, und war wieder an der Hammesmühle. 
Dann hinten St. Johan den Teerweg hoch bis man links fahren kann zum Hochsimmer und dann Heimwärts.


----------



## Cecil974 (2. November 2006)

Hallo 

Da habt Ihr aber dann doch noch was schönes hinbekommen. Ich hätte es leider gar nicht aufs Rad geschafft gestern. Nach viel zu vielen Kopfschmerztabletten konnte ich mich wenigstens unter die Menschheit trauen 
Wie siehts denn am Wochenende aus? Samstag geht bei mir leider nicht (Patenkind besuchen fahren) aber Sonntag könnte ich.

Gruß Tina


----------



## Riderin (2. November 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da habt Ihr aber dann doch noch was schönes hinbekommen. Ich hätte es leider gar nicht aufs Rad geschafft gestern. Nach viel zu vielen Kopfschmerztabletten konnte ich mich wenigstens unter die Menschheit trauen
> Wie siehts denn am Wochenende aus? Samstag geht bei mir leider nicht (Patenkind besuchen fahren) aber Sonntag könnte ich.
> ...



Mal schauen, eigentlich wollte ich mit einigen netten Bikern aus dem Köln/Bonn Forum eine Tour machen.
Es ist aber noch nichts genaues geplant.

Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaraTatjama (3. November 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie siehts denn am Wochenende aus? Samstag geht bei mir leider nicht (Patenkind besuchen fahren) aber Sonntag könnte ich.



Ich bin am Sonntag leider nicht dabei...aber nächstes Wochenende wieder. 

Herzliche Grüße
Manuela


----------



## waldfrucht (3. November 2006)

Also wenn würde bei mir nur Samstag gehen.
Muß aber heute Abend zuerst mal richtige Reifen aufziehen.
Der Nobby Nic ist bei dem Wetter nicht gerade der Renner.  Eher der Unfaller! 
Außerdem muß ich das Bike noch mal checken. Irgendwann am Mittwoch hats doch mal komische Geräusche gegeben und seither stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Riderin (3. November 2006)

Sonntag ginge dann jetzt doch ;-)
sofern wir keinen Schnee haben und es nicht zu kalt ist.

Grüße Jana


----------



## Cecil974 (5. November 2006)

Hallo!
Mein "Mitfahrer" für heute ist auch ausgefallen -Prost René 
Könnte so ab zwei am Stadion.


----------



## ecmo (5. November 2006)

was für ne runde fahrt ihr?
schwer? leicht?


----------



## Cecil974 (5. November 2006)

Also wohl eher ne ruhige Runde. So um die 30 bis 40 Km und etwa 600 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecmo (5. November 2006)

sorry, mir ist was dazwischen gekommen... viel spaß euch....
bis 1400 schaff ich es nimmer bis mayen...


----------



## XCRacer (5. November 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Mein "Mitfahrer" für heute ist auch ausgefallen -Prost René


Sorry für meinen Ausfall. Stehe ja normalerweise nicht auf Trinkgelage, aber das Weiss Bräu Kölsch war sooo lecker!

Hoffe, du bist trotzdem gefahren.

LG René


----------



## Cecil974 (5. November 2006)

Nö. Hat alles doch nicht so hingehauen...
Aber ab morgen wieder bzw. nächste Woche! Brauche ja Punkte für den Winterpokal
Und meine neuen Winterschuhe kommen ja auch bald.


----------



## gigabike_de (5. November 2006)

Hallo,

wenn es nicht in Srömen regnet, treffen wir uns am Sonntag (12.11) am Mayener Stadion. 
Abfahrt: 10:00 Uhr 
Geplante Fahrzeit: so 2 bis 3 Std.
Strecke: rund um den Mayener Wald, auf Forstwegen und Single Trails

Gruß Jörg / gigabike


----------



## Riderin (6. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen 

Tina, das Handy lag auf Arbeit *grummel* hab Deine Nachricht erst heute erhalten.
Sonntag kommendes We wirds bei mir nix mit Biken, ich bekomme Besuch.*ausserordentlichfreu*
Aber ab dann ist die Italienerin drinnen *freu*

Ich wünsch Euch schonmal viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Cecil974 (7. November 2006)

Hallo

Schön dass der "hohe" Besuch zum Einbau der chicken Italienerin kommt  Wurde auch Zeit, dass das gute Stück mal eingebaut wird oder?
Ich weiß ja nicht wie flott die Jungs und Mädels von Gigabike unterwegs sind. Wie soll denn das Tempo so sein.Hoffentlich "frauentauglich"

Wie siehts denn bei Manuela aus? 

Gruß Tina


----------



## Riderin (7. November 2006)

jep Schweisstropfen.. genau so ein italienisches Luder  *sabberlechz*

 

Grüße Jana


----------



## XCRacer (8. November 2006)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Hi Cecil vieleicht komm ich auch mal am Sonntag hoch in die tiefe Eifel.


Tina hat schon einen Termin für Sonntag. Einzeluntericht in "Betreutes Fahren auf den Seiniorenlehrpfaden"


----------



## TaraTatjama (8. November 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn bei Manuela aus?
> 
> Gruß Tina



Hallo Ihr,
was sind denn für Touren am Wochenende geplant? Wer wird wann fahren? Ich habe noch nichts bestimmtes geplant. Wäre schön, wenn wir wieder etwas hinbekommen könnten.
Gruß Manuela


----------



## gigabike_de (8. November 2006)

Hallo Schweißtropfen,

ja, Rosine hat mich am Sonntag noch vollgesabert  

Die Tour wird in absolut "frauentauglichem" Tempo gefahren.
Bin selber nicht so richtig fit, durch den Webshop, bin ich kaum
zum fahren gekommen.

Von gigabike kommen wir wohl mit 4 Bikern, von Poison und Chaka, 
haben sich auch noch ein paar Biker angemeldet.

Wenn ich daran denke, nehme ich die Digi Cam mit. Dann machen wir ein
paar Bilder für das Forum.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigabike_de (8. November 2006)

Hallo Schweißtropfen,

die Tour steht eigentlich noch nicht fest. Wir schauen mal, wer da so kommt und dann entscheiden wir.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## waldfrucht (8. November 2006)

Tja mal wieder Sonntag wo ich nicht kann. Wünsche euch viel Spaß. Ich werd mich wohl Samstag noch mal am Laacher See "rumtreiben".
Bei dem Wetter heut hab ich früher schluß gemacht und bin noch ne große Runde RR gefahren.


----------



## TaraTatjama (10. November 2006)

...wer fährt denn heute Nachmittag?


----------



## Cecil974 (10. November 2006)

Hi manuela.

Mist gerade erst gelesen. Ich fahre gleich. Ca. in ner STunde. Aber nur im Mayener Wald - muß um vier wieder arbeiten. Also mehr als 30 Km werdens wohl nicht werden..

Gruß Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (10. November 2006)

Hi Tina,
Schade, ich muss bis 1 arbeiten...das kriegen wir dann Heute nicht hin...und was ist Morgen?
Gruß Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (10. November 2006)

Morgen geht bei mir ab Mittag. Wobei ich heute total gefroren habe. Bah ist das kalt. Vielleicht warte ich doch besser auf die Winterschuhe... ... Wie würde es denn bei Dir aussehen morgen?

Gruß Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (11. November 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> ... Wie würde es denn bei Dir aussehen morgen?
> 
> Gruß Tina



...grundsätzlich kann ich heute nachmittag...aber das Wetter ist weniger einladend. Ich denke aber, dass ich mich trotzdem aufs Rad schwinge...ich habe ja nur noch das Wochenende zum fahren...


----------



## Cecil974 (11. November 2006)

Hi Manuela
Denke ich werde heute mittag eher zum Spinning fahren.Der Wind und der Regen lassen mich nicht gerade vor Motivation platzen. Falls Du Lust hast komm doch mit. Der Kurs beginnt um 13.15 Uhr.
Gruß Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (11. November 2006)

Hi Tina, eigentlich keine schlechte Idee..kann ich denn einfach so mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (11. November 2006)

Ich rufe da gleich mal an und frage nach o.k? Danach kann ich Dich ja anrufen. Ist in Mayen das Studio. Sport- und Fitnesscenter Mayen. Findest Du doch oder?Bis gleich

Ach und wie siehts bei Euch anderen morgen aus? Fahrt Ihr auf jeden Fall?Wovon macht Ihr die Tour abhängig?

Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (11. November 2006)

Ich werd heut auch nur noch 1 Std. auf die Rolle gehen oder morgen Spinnen!
Hatten gestern Betriebsfeier da wars doch schon arg spät.
Gerade noch bei meinem Schwager Teppich verlegt jetzt könnt ich mich aber auch schon ins Bett legen.
Obwohl werd mal meine neuen Pedale/Platten am MTB/Winterschuhen montieren.


----------



## gigabike_de (12. November 2006)

Hallo,

was für Wetter? Ist doch super  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Cecil974 (12. November 2006)

Hallo!

Manuela und ich werden wohl wieder zum Spinning gehen heute... Viel Spaß den anderen.


----------



## gigabike_de (12. November 2006)

Wir haben scheinbar nur Schönwetterfahrer in der Gegend  
So schlecht war es doch garnicht! Da haben wir schon schlimmeres erlebt 
Außer Schweißtropfen waren nur 5 gigabiker da. Wir sind dann schön gemütlich Richtung hohe Acht gefahren. Zwischendurch, kam sogar mal die Sonne raus. Zugegeben, nicht allzu oft und lange 

Na ja, nächsten Sonntag, gleiche Uhrzeit, gleicher Ort!

Gruß Jörg

Turenvorschläge Mayen und Umgebung: www.giga-bike.de


----------



## Riderin (14. November 2006)

Mal schnell reingrüße 

die Italienerin ist eingebaut, es fehlt nur noch der Bremsadapter.

bei dem derzeitigen Wetter habe ich null Motivation zum Biken, vor allem ohne Winterschuhe und Handschuhe machts wirklich keinen Spaß!

Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (14. November 2006)

Hallo!

Na wie schön, dass sie endlich eingebaut ist. Dann hat sich das Wochenende ja wohl in vielerlei Hinsicht gelohnt .
Ab morgen oder Donnerstag soll das Wetter doch besser werden habe ich gehört. Dann bekommen wir bestimmt am Wochenende was zusammen oder? Wie siehts Samstag aus?

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (14. November 2006)

Hi,
habe auch gehört, dass es am Donnerstag bis 18 Grad werden soll. Das ist ja fast Sommer. Aber ohne Handschuhe und dickere Socken wird es doch unterwegs frisch werden. Samstag sieht bei mir gut aus, da habe ich Zeit zum radfahren. Wäre toll, wenn wir eine Tour hinbekommen.
Grüße Manuela


----------



## gigabike_de (15. November 2006)

Hallo,

für das Wetter empfehlen sich spezielle Winterschuhe oder Überschuhe.
Überschuhe kosten nicht die Welt (EUR 9,90 >) und halten die Füße warm und trocken. Handschuhe gibt es oft günstig bei Aldi und Co.
Samstag könnte ich auch! Einfach mal die Uhrzeit mailen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Cecil974 (15. November 2006)

Hallo Jörg.
Sind wir auch schon drauf gekommen . Hatte es letztes Jahr trotz Überschuhe und Heizsohlen nur bis zum Nürburgring geschafft und wäre auf dem Rückweg fast vor Schmerzen gestorben. Deshalb müssen einfach mal ordentliche Winterschuhe her. Denn man fährt doch eh fast fünf Monate damit. Da sollte man nicht knausern oder? 
Aber so wies Wetter am Wochenende werden soll gehts schon so oder?  
Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## schneifel (15. November 2006)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für das Wetter empfehlen sich spezielle Winterschuhe oder Überschuhe.
> Überschuhe kosten nicht die Welt (EUR 9,90 >) und halten die Füße warm und trocken. Handschuhe gibt es oft günstig bei Aldi und Co.
> ...



Hallo tina, wenn ich mich jetzt auch etwas unbeliebt mache.  Mit den bike winterklamotten von aldi und Co wirst du nicht viel spass haben. Wenn du einigermassen (äh... bikemässig  durch den winter kommen möchtest, musst du für jacke u. handschuhe schon ein paar euronen für markenware hinlegen.

...und wenn es zu arg in die minusgrade geht, am besten nach 1-2 std wieder zuhause eintrudeln und unter die heisse dusche

bike seit 1992 u. immer im winter durch... und es macht im schnee so richtig spass!!!

Greetz tom

Ps an riderin: wir schaffen dieses jahr noch ne eifelrunde...versprochen!!!


----------



## waldfrucht (15. November 2006)

Tja wenn wir Glück haben wird Samstag auch noch mal einigermaßen schön. Nur warm wirds nicht werden. 
Um die Tage noch was auzunutzen hab ich heute Mittag schluß gemacht und war noch MTB fahren. Hatte natürlich ausgerechnet heut meinen ersten Plattfuß. War das ne Pumperei mit der kleinen sch... Pumpen. 
War jemand heute am Laacher See? Hab heute am See und auf dem Weg dahin insgesamt 4 MTBler gesehen.
Werde morgen auch noch mal früher Schluß machen dann aber in Koblenz RR fahren da ich dort kein MTB habe. Das Wetter muß man nutzen solange es noch schön ist! 

Winterschuhe hab ich bei H&S von Diadora bestellt. Irgendwas mit Chili Zero. War Modell 2005 dafür aber von 160,- auf 89,- reduziert. Hatte die heute das erste mal an aber bei den "warmen" Temperaturen kann man dazu nicht viel sagen.

Wann wolltet ihr denn jetzt Samstag fahren?


----------



## Cecil974 (16. November 2006)

Hallo Tom.

Das Zitat war von Jörg 
Da haste wohl was mißverstanden.Ich habe schon ordentliche Winterklamotten. Mir fehlte es bislang nur an dem richtig ordentlichen Winterschuh. Dachte bisher immer da würde ich mit GUTEN Überschuhen usw. drumrumkommen.  

@Waldfrucht: Genau die habe ich jetzt auch. Denke die reichen erstmal. Ein Bekannter von mir hat die auch schon gefahren und meinte die würden wirklich gut warmhalten

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## gigabike_de (16. November 2006)

Hallo,

Bernd und ich waren heute am Laacher See. 
Wir waren auch ein wenig zu warm angezogen. Die Holländer würden sagen:
"Lecker warm"
Dazu hatte ich mich heute Mittag von meinem Racing Ralph, als Hinterradreifen
getrennt und habe mir einen Kenda 2,35 Grobstoller aufgezogen.
Der rollt schön rau ab.  Die groben Stollen reinigen sich dafür aber super 
selbst.

Na ja, morgen probieren wir es wieder. Am Nachmittag soll es ja nicht mehr regnen.

P.s. Ich halte von Aldi Klamotten auch nicht sehr viel, aber die Handschuhe
kaufe ich mir schon. Als Grip-Shift Biker, hat man da einen enormen Verschleiß.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Cecil974 (17. November 2006)

Hallo!

Bin mir in der Reifenfrag noch etwas unschlüssig. Hat ja irgendwie jeder nen anderen "gutgemeinten" Tipp.  Also bisher fährt der Nobby Nic noch ganz gut. Keine Komplikationen... Aber wenn er das nicht mehr tut dann muß er leider gehen. 
Wäre gerne mit ein Ründchen heute Nachmittag gefahren aber muß um 17.00 Uhr arbeiten.
Und morgen steht noch nicht genau fest ob Spinning oder radeln. Hattet Ihr für morgen was geplant?

Gruß Tina


----------



## gigabike_de (17. November 2006)

Hallo,

werde heute noch ein mal mit dem fetten Kenda auf Tour gehen. Ansonsten liegt schon ein Nobby Nick parat in 26x2,25.
Für morgen ist noch alles offen, auf jeden fall nicht zu viel  sonst 
bin ich am Sonntag ganz platt, wenn ich mit den bösen Jungen fahren muss.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (18. November 2006)

Kann heute nicht draußen fahren (obwohl meine Winteschühchen da sind ) Muß später noch auf nen Geb. fahren. Also bleibt mir heute wieder nur das kuschelig warme Studio... Fahren morgen denn Mädels mit? So alleine mit den schnellen Kerlen will ich auch  nicht - falls René wieder ausfällt...

Gruß Tina


----------



## gigabike_de (18. November 2006)

Hallo,

so schnell wid morgen nicht gefahren. Bei einer größeren Gruppe geht 
das nicht, dafür sind die Leistungsunterschiede zu groß. Der langsamste 
gibt im Grunde, das Tempo vor.

Werde gleich noch eine kleine Rund fahren, mit Nobby Nick. Rollt doch einfach besser ab.

Gruß Jörg

P.s. Morge Früh 10:00 Uhr am Stadion in Mayen / Nettetal


----------



## gigabike_de (19. November 2006)

Hallo,

sind heute bei (fast) strahlendem Sonnenschein, am Stadion gestartet.
Auch die Mädels waren da! Es hat sich später ein wenig zugezogen
und der eine oder andere Regentropfen sind dann doch noch gefallen.
Hat man aber kaum gemerkt  

Sollte das Wetter nicht schlechter werden, nächsten Sonntag wieder!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Cecil974 (19. November 2006)

Tja Jörg mit viel wirklich gutem Willen konnten wir die Sonne über den Wolken erahnen. Gemerkt haben wir den Regen ja kaum bei der netten Unterhaltung .Nur das Wasser das in den Schuhen gestanden hat war nicht ganz so schön... Im Nachhinein ists doch schon besser als "nur" im Studio zu fahren! Hoffe Ihr genießt Euren Kuchen schon auf´m Sofa 

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## Riderin (21. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen 

ich war eine zeitlang Internetlos *schimpf*

Tina, noch warte ich auf die Pumpe, der Luftdruck in der gabel ist zu gering.
werds zum Wochenende verrsuchen, hinzubekommen. wie wärs mit Sonntag?

Tom, wehe, wenn nicht *droh*

Grüße Jana


----------



## Cecil974 (22. November 2006)

Hey Jana dachte schon du wärst uns abhandengekommen  Wenn du am Wochenende Zeit hast könnten wir bestimmt was finden. Mal Manuela fragen was sie so am Wochenende geplant hat... und die anderen natürlich auch...
Manuela sehen wir uns heute Abend beim Spinning?

Gruß Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (22. November 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Mal Manuela fragen was sie so am Wochenende geplant hat... und die anderen natürlich auch...


Hi,
ich habe am Wochenende außer Mountainbiken noch nichts weiter geplant..bin im Moment noch flexibel  


Cecil974 schrieb:


> Manuela sehen wir uns heute Abend beim Spinning?


Klar sehen wir uns heute Abend. Ich habe schon alles dafür im Kofferraum, hoffe ich jedenfalls...
Gruß Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (24. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ist heute gegen Mittag jemand unterwegs? 

Jana, was machts Rädchen? Funktioniert langsam alles?  Wie siehts denn Sonntag aus? Könnte da allerdings erst ab ca. 14 Uhr. Aber für ein kleines Ründchen reichts aus. Morgen reicht die Zeit nur fürs Spinning. Biste dabei Manuela?

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## Riderin (24. November 2006)

Tina, die Pumpe fehlt noch, könnte aber morgen jemanden fragen.

meld mich morgen Abend  

Grüße Jana




Wo "spinnt" ihr eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigabike_de (25. November 2006)

Hallo,

wie gehabt, Treffpunkt, 10:00 Uhr, Stadion.
Tourlänge ca. 2-3 Stunden, schön locker  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Cecil974 (26. November 2006)

Hallo Jana

Wir fahren heute nicht mit den Männern. Treffen uns gegen halb zwei bei mir... Falls du noch Zeit und Lust hast sag bescheid. Dann könnten wir von hier aus über Mayen fahren.

Gruß Tina


----------



## gigabike_de (26. November 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

das hast Du aber schön gemacht  
Der Schnitt könnte noch ein wenig besser werden  , aber zu unserer Ehrenrettung, es war teilweise recht tiefer Boden.
Deinem Kollegen, hat es ja auch recht gut gefallen und der ist wirklich fit!
Na ja, wir arbeiten daran, alles wird besser!!!!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Cecil974 (27. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Manuela sind auch ein schönes Ründchen gefahren. Hatten drei tolle lange Trails dabei und ne furchtbar schmierige Holzbrücke mit der Manuela dann doch noch nähere Bekanntschaft geschlossen hat. Da die Brücke mich letztes Jahr im Herbst schon niedergestreckt hat bin ich schon vorher abgestiegen . Aber selbst schieben ist da fast unmöglich gewesen. Vielleicht fahren wir ja bald mal wieder mit Euch zusammen - wenn Ihr uns wieder mitnehmen wollt...


Jana??? Wo treibst du dich eigentlich rum???

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## gigabike_de (28. November 2006)

Hallo Tina,

diese Brücken kennt wohl jeder Mountainbiker. Am besten sind die, aus Rundhölzern (Stämmen) und dann schön schnell, schräg angefahren  
Mich hat es mal auf der Brücke bei der Hammes-Mühle, bei Schloß Bürresheim, zerlegt.

Ansonsten Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr

Gruß Jörg  

P.s. Schweißtropfen hat Euch schon vermißt


----------



## Cecil974 (28. November 2006)

Hey Jörg

Ja es war eine ganz kleine gemeine zwischen Schloß Bürresheim und Nitztal. Das nächste mal wenn Ihr durch Kirchwald fahrt bekommt Ihr nen Glühwein- habe ich ja schon mit Bernd besprochen . Am Sonntag wollte ein Freund von mir herkommen zum radeln - falls er nichts besseres vorhat ?!?   Und außerdem kann ich erst nachmittags so ab 13 Uhr. Vormittags darf der Ehemann ja mit den Jungs fahren - so wird das hier geregelt...

Gruß Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (28. November 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wollte ein Freund von mir herkommen zum radeln - falls er nichts besseres vorhat ?!?


Bisher nicht 

Ich hoffe, das ich bis zum Mittag wieder nürchtern bin...


----------



## Cecil974 (28. November 2006)

Du trinkst mittlerweile mehr als ich. Frechheit...  Und außerdem bin ich auch immer mitgefahren...trotz Restalkohol (ANDERNACH!!!). Also sei artig ..


----------



## waldfrucht (28. November 2006)

Ihr macht ja Sachen! Mit Brücken hatte ich bis jetzt immer Glück.
Entgegen meiner Gesundheit (Erkältung) hab ich gestern noch mal frühere schluß gemacht und war am Laacher See. Es war aber echt klasse! Vorallem die meisten Trails und Wege sind dort ohne tiefen Matsch und deshalb gut befahrbar.
Leider bin ich dann doch noch von der Dunkelheit auf dem Heimweg eingeholt worden.
Sonntag bin ich wieder in Koblenz und dann gehts bald ab 15 Tage in die Sonne zum relaxen.   
Leider gibts dort nichts zum Radfahren.


----------



## Cecil974 (28. November 2006)

Wo gehts denn hin in die Sonne wo man KEIN Radfahren kann??? 

Manuela und ich wollten in naher Zukunft (voraussichtlich am Wochenende) nochmal um die Nordschleife radeln... Also wer Lust hat mitzukommen...

Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (29. November 2006)

Wollten zuerst Aida fahren wobei dieses Jahr aber die Preise nicht so gefallen sind wie 2005.
Jetzt gehts in die Domrep Relaxen, Sonne tanken   und "leider" zuviel Essen.  
Naja muß ich dann halt wieder abtrainieren!


----------



## Riderin (29. November 2006)

Nabend 

Tina, sorry.. bin irgendwie immer im Stress, die Pumpe ist noch nicht da und das Knie streikt.
Hab am 5.12. erst einen Termin beim Orthopäden bekommen.  *schimpf*

LG Jana


----------



## Riderin (29. November 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Du trinkst mittlerweile mehr als ich. Frechheit...  Und außerdem bin ich auch immer mitgefahren...trotz Restalkohol (ANDERNACH!!!). Also sei artig ..



   *ermahnenddenfingerheb*

das stimmt nicht!! das stimmt nicht! das stimmt nicht!!


----------



## Cecil974 (29. November 2006)

Hallo Jana!!


Du hast also auch ein kaputtes Knie... Nee nee.  Seit froh, dass du überhaupt dieses Jahr noch nen Termin bekommen hast. Aber vielleicht gehts bis dahin ja wieder von alleine  Dann wird das wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr mit dem radeln oder? Manuela und ich waren grad noch beim Spinning - da gibts wenigstens keine Holzbrücken 
Also Jana. Dann mach mal dass du wieder schön fit wirst und das Knie schonen...

Gruß Tina


----------



## gigabike_de (29. November 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

nicht nur, das Du andauernd am essen bist, Du bist auch ein Heilkundiger 
Mit Dir fahren wir jetzt öfter! Da kann man nicht verhungern und im Notfall
ist die Hilfe auch nicht weit.  

Gruß Jörg

P.s. und auch noch ein paar Flaschen Ersatzgetränke im Rucksack  

Wirklich!!!!!!


----------



## Rockyalex! (30. November 2006)

Hi Biker,
Am Wochenende hatte ich Spuren im Matsch des Elztales gesehen (Fat Albert und Conti Vertical hauptsächlich).
Scheint mir eine ordentliche Truppe zu sein, die auch, zumindest zum Teil, mal zwei Stufen hoch fährt. 
War da jemand von euch dabei?

Bin grad nach Kerben gezogen und würd gern neue Strecken kennenlernen, die von mir aus gut zu erreichen sind. Ich achau einfach ab und an mal hier rein...
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (1. Dezember 2006)

dieses WE wirds nix, so gänzlich ohne Babysitter:-(

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß am Sonntag!!!!



Tina, beim nächsten Besuch bei Conny schnei ich mal so unverhofft bei Dir rein ;-)


Grüße Jana


----------



## Cecil974 (1. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jana
Mach das ruhig.Conny weiß ja wo ich wohne. 

Haben die Männer eigentlich für Sonntag schon was konkretes geplant?


----------



## Riderin (1. Dezember 2006)

Hast Du eine Dämpferpumpe????


----------



## Cecil974 (1. Dezember 2006)

Nö habe ich nicht. Aber Manuela könnte wohl eine haben. Aber auf jeden Fall hat bestimmt der JÖRG (Dark Horse)eine!!!


----------



## gigabike_de (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Pumpe ist kein Problem! Aber fahr doch einfach bei Poison vorbei und pump die Gabel da auf! Die sind bis 15:00 Uhr da. Das ist Service und kostet bestimmt nichts!

Heute Nachmittag wird auch noch ein wenig gefahren. So um 14.00 Uhr.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## gigabike_de (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

war heute eine klasse Tour, sind zur Hohen Acht gefahren. Auf dem Hinweg 
haben wir den Pilgerpfad, bei St. Jost, mitgenommen. Dort konnte man dann
Fallstudien betreiben. Haltungsnote 2,1  Fazit: Racing Ralph, taugt bei diesem Wetter, nicht als Vorderradreifen!
Auf den Höhen war es ein wenig stürmisch, so daß wir uns wieder schnell
in die Täler verkrümelt haben. Aber trocken! 
Außerdem war Besuch aus den USA da, Rian hat die Tour auch sehr gut gefallen. Kommentar: "Good Trails!"

An Schweißtropfen: Leider keine Mädels und auch noch keine 203 Bremsscheiben da   Mit den Scheiben schaue ich mal Morgen.
Mit den Mädels, mußt Du selber regeln. Du darfst die nicht immer, mit so 
fiesen Bildern erschrecken!

Gruß Jörg / gigabike


----------



## *PAC* (3. Dezember 2006)

ja hallo alle zusammen

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage wo fahrt ihr denn immer so
nur in dr nähe koblenz oder auch Eifel???

Grip u. Gruss Steff


----------



## gigabike_de (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Bild von Rian, mit Unterstützung von Oben. 
Kommt frisch aus dem Irak und ist auf dem Weg nach Alaska.
Kleines Kontrastprogramm  

Wir haben es auch schon mal nach Gerolstein geschafft (Vulkanwanderweg),
zurück dann aber mit der Eisenbahn.
Bis nach Adenau geht es aber schon öfter. Von dort zurück, gibt es den längsten Anstieg in unserer Gegend, der geht dann bis zur hohen Acht.

Gruß Jörg / gigabike


----------



## *PAC* (4. Dezember 2006)

ja hi schweißtropfen

nun ja mayen oder der laachersee ist ja nicht
soweit!Aber was legt ihr so für ein tempo vor???
Bin etwas raus von da her frage ich...

Grip u. Gruss Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecmo (4. Dezember 2006)

tach...

schweißtopfen...
wie hast du denn das scönestreckenprofil hinbekommen?


----------



## Cecil974 (4. Dezember 2006)

Warum macht Ihr die Touren eigentlich immer an der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit fest? Wenn viele Trails drin sind ist der Schnitt doch gar nicht mehr aussagekräftig oder? Wie dem auch sei...

Wo sind denn die Mädels?
Schon mal das Wochenende vormerken oder kann jemand auch die Woche über?
Jana - haste dein Rädchen endlich parat?

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## ecmo (4. Dezember 2006)

@ecmo meinst du wie man das einstellt oder wo das eine starke Gefälle her kommt? Da gibts im Brohltal hinter der Schweppenburg eine böse Abfahrt durch viel Geröll,Matsch und ein Rinsal. 
Ansonsten ein paar nette Profile habe ich da noch auf Festplatte alle aus dem Kreis Mayen/Koblenz zwar teilweise mit Straße aber die ist nicht zu vermeiden.[/QUOTE]

meinte, ob du die selber machst ... zb gps und ne software oder so...


----------



## gigabike_de (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

solche Höhenprofile kann man mit speziellen Programmen erstellen. z:B. von Ciclo. Deren Bike-Computer können die Höhe messen und speichern. Anschließend auslesen und mit einer Software bearbeiten.
Dieses Funktion gibt es auch bei den Magic-Maps Karten dazu. Eine gefahrene Strecke wird mit einem GPS-Gerät aufgezeichnet und dann am Rechner eingelesen. Man kann dort aber auch die Strecke per Hand eingeben und dann auswerten lassen. Ist eine tolle Sache und eine schöne Winterarbeit.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## ecmo (5. Dezember 2006)

oh cool....
da muss ich mir dann doch mal sowas zulegen... 
weihnachten is ja bald......


----------



## Riderin (5. Dezember 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Jana - haste dein Rädchen endlich parat?
> 
> Viele Grüße Tina



Hallo Zusammen  

Knie muss wahrscheinlich zur OP, wenn die verordnetet Strombehandlungen nicht helfen.
es ist nicht der Miniskus, irgend ein Beutel, der vergrößert ist.
Macht aber nix, bike klappt trotzdem.

Tina, immernoch fehlts an Luft, zur Not biken wir halt mit Pop-lock 

Wie schauts Sonntag aus?
ist schon etwas geplant?

wenns möglich wäre, ne slow Tour, ich bin total aus dem Training  

Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (6. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jana

Also wenn das Knie zur OP soll....mmmh willste dann wirklich fahren? Mache mir halt so meine Sorgen ums Kniechen. Für Sonntag ist noch nichts geplant oder Manuela?? Treffe Manuela heute Abend beim Spinning... werden dann mal quatschen. Wir könnten ja ne kleine Weihnachtsfeier ohne Bikes veranstalten  Danach tut halt nur der Kopf weh und nicht das Knie...

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## Bernd/W (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!!!!

so,so!!die Cecil974,so heist du also!! 

und heut abend geheimes Training im Studio!! 

wir werden wohl am Sonntag durch die Wälder von Mayen hüpfen,übrigens der Arno ist vielleicht auch dabei.

und da du ja mit mir schon über den Glühwein gesprochen hast,hoffe ich das es Sonntag schön kalt ist,und wir dann zum Glühwein eingeladen werden!!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Riderin (6. Dezember 2006)

Guten Abend

@ Schweisstropfen.. der Tip mit Chaka ist klasse, danke!!!

Tina, die Weihnachtsfeieridee ist nicht schlecht.. wann und wo?? *grins*
Samstag Abend in der Lounge???

Grüße Jana


----------



## null.ahnung (6. Dezember 2006)

Servus!
@Bernd/W::Bei Cecil gibts nur Glühwein für Biker die auch ordentlich die Skipiste in Daun hoch kommen!! 

Gruss

Oliver


----------



## A.stromi (7. Dezember 2006)

So, SO

Der Bernd ist auch im Forum.
Freue mich auf Sonntag und beim Glühwein bin ich auch dabei.

Bis dann
Grüße Arno


----------



## Bernd/W (7. Dezember 2006)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Servus!
> @Bernd/W::Bei Cecil gibts nur Glühwein für Biker die auch ordentlich die Skipiste in Daun hoch kommen!!
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Hallo Oliver!!

ach ja,die Skipiste


----------



## Bernd/W (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Oliver

ach ja,die Skipiste
die hat´s dir angetan!!!!

nun,wie du ja weist wollte ich dich in deinem jugendlichen Übermut nicht depremieren!!!

und da ich die Piste ja auch geschafft hab,hab ich mir den Glühwein verdient!

veieln Dank für die Einladung.

gruß Bernd


----------



## A.stromi (7. Dezember 2006)

An alle die am Sontag in Mayen sich treffen.

Biete für Samstag den 09.12.06 eine kleine Moselweinbergstour an. Ca.60 km
Treffpunkt 12.00 Uhr in Rüber auf dem Dorfplatz.

Bernd ich zähl auf Dich

Grüße Arno


----------



## Cecil974 (7. Dezember 2006)

Der Bernd und der Arno... da schau an. Wo seid ihr zwei denn gestern Abend gewesen? Eure Räder waren frei. Ihr habt geschwänzt 

Wer fährt denn alles am Sonntag mit?
Die Sache mit dem Glühwein hat nur einen Haken.1. habe ich keinen (was sich allerdings ändern lässt) und 2. fährt der Oli morgens mit den Jungs so dass ich nur ab mittags fahren kann. Es sei denn ihr könnt auch erst ab mittags. Dann kann der Oli nämlich den Glühwein fertig machen  
Arno. Deine 60 Km sind nicht gerade sehr aussagekräftig. Wieviele Hm hat die Tour denn?

Jana-Samstag bin ich mit ner Freundin in Mayen unterwegs. Vielleicht können wir uns wirklich alle irgendwo treffen?!

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## A.stromi (7. Dezember 2006)

HI Tina

Gerstern war frei, heute Abend geht es weiter.

Die Moseltour ist sehr variabel. Du kannst die 60er mit 600 bis 1500 Hm. fahren. Besonders wenn es wie gerade viel regnet ist sie immer noch sehr gut zu fahren weil es viel über befestigte Feld und Weinbergswege geht.

Ansonsten bin ich am Samstag nicht festgelegt, wir können auch woanders fahren.

Wer denn Glühwein macht ist egal, hauptsache schön heiß.

Ps.: Die Beine sind noch super.

Grüße Arno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (7. Dezember 2006)

Nabend

Da habe ich ja gute Arbeit geleistet Arno. Danke

Aufm Weihnachtsmarkt gibts auch Glühwein. Können die Runde am Wochenende ja auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt beenden. Dann wird mein Haus auch nicht dreckig. 

Ich möchte Manuela aber auch noch fragen wies bei ihr aussieht... oder sie soll sich halt hier äußern

Da seid ihr ja heute schön fleißig gewesen...

Schönen Abend
Tina


----------



## A.stromi (8. Dezember 2006)

Terminänderung!! 

Müßen am Samstag früher fahren. Habe einen anderen Termin vergessen.
Ja,Ja, das Alter.
Neue Uhrzeit 10.30 oder 11.00 Uhr.

Bis dann Arno


----------



## Rockyalex! (8. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt und das Wetter mitspielt würd ich mitfahren.
Gruss Alex


----------



## Cecil974 (8. Dezember 2006)

Da muß ich dann leider passen. Da ist der Oli noch arbeiten.Schade. Beim nächsten mal. Werde dann ins Studio gehen... Wie siehts Sonntag aus?
Gruß 
Die Tina


----------



## A.stromi (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Hier nochmal die Termine, solange es nicht in Strömen Regnet.
Samstag: 11.00 Uhr in Rüber Dorfplatz

Sonntag: 10.00 Uhr in Mayen am Stadion, danach mit dem Bike auf den Weihnachsmarkt in Mayen zum Glühwein. 

Gibste einen aus Tina , Bernd ist auch dafür.

Grüße Arno


----------



## Cecil974 (8. Dezember 2006)

Klar gebe ich einen aus... und wenn dann jeder einen ausgegeben hat schieben wir die Räder wohl heim. Wenns allerdings son Wetter ist wie gerade dann fahre ich Sonntag nicht. Glaube hier oben geht die Welt unter oder so...Aber auf den Weihnachtsmarkt komme ich dann trotzdem  Ist der Bernd wieder untergetaucht?? Von dem hört man ja gar nichts mehr...


----------



## gigabike_de (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, komme ich um 11:00 Uhr.
Vieleicht nimmt Bernd mich ja mit  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Riderin (8. Dezember 2006)

A.stromi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Hier nochmal die Termine, solange es nicht in Strömen Regnet.
> Samstag: 11.00 Uhr in Rüber Dorfplatz
> ...




also wenn Tina einen ausgibt, schieb ich mein Bike sogar bis auf den weihnachtsmarkt  
Knie immernoch hinüber, jetzt bekommts dann Strom  

Grüße jana


----------



## Riderin (8. Dezember 2006)

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=49202

Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 10%

schaut doch gut aus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (8. Dezember 2006)

So hat zwar noch nicht mit Biken geklappt aber ich verabschiede mich hiermit 15 Tage in die Sonne!    

Wünsche euch Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## gigabike_de (9. Dezember 2006)

Hey,

das war Heute recht lustig. Vor allem das Motto der Tour. Wie fahren wir einen kleinen, dicken Gigabiker platt  
Wirklich traumhaftes Wetter (wir haben Mitte Dezember!) und eine super Tour von Arno. Der ist scheinbar so in die Gegend verliebt, das er sogar eine Ganzkörper Geschmacksprobe genommen hat.
Hier mal ein Bild von dem interessantesten Teil der Tour. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## toncoc (9. Dezember 2006)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> das war Heute recht lustig. ...
> Wirklich traumhaftes Wetter (wir haben Mitte Dezember!) ...



wie wahr

heute auch sowas gemacht:
brohlbachtal - stückchen elztal - martberg und pommerbachtal
total vermatscht, aber glücklich!

morgen nochmal
wetter soll wohl halten.
werde dann im brohltal etwas weiter oben ansetzen


----------



## Cecil974 (10. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Manuela und ich treffen uns um 13.30 Uhr am Stadion in Mayen.René fährt auch mit  Nach der Tour noch auf den Weihnachtsmarkt. Jana. Habe Dir zwar noch ne SMS geschrieben aber falls du das Handy wieder auf der Arbeit vergessen hast weißt du jetzt bescheid 

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## toncoc (10. Dezember 2006)

toncoc schrieb:


> wie wahr
> 
> heute auch sowas gemacht:
> brohlbachtal - stückchen elztal - martberg und pommerbachtal
> ...



wieder daheim
pommerbachtal war shit, zu viel nasser lehm, so versaut war ich schon lange nicht mehr.
alles andere


----------



## A.stromi (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hoffe alle sind wieder gesund auf der Arbeit oder wo auch immer.
Es war ein geiles Bike-Wochenend. 
Jörg, vielen dank für die super Aufzeichnung und Bilder. Doch ein minus Punkt, die verliebtheit mußt du nicht erwähnen und keine genauen Ausführungen. 
War eine nette Tour. Wir sind ja auch noch nicht alle Anstiege gefahren. 

Sonntag in Mayen war wieder super. Geile Strecke und gute Leute. 

Ps.Haben unseren jungen Mitfahrer noch sicher nach Hause bekommen.
Powergel und Banane sei Dank. Ja,Ja so ist das wenn mann mit ältern Männern Rad fährt. 

Bis nächste Woche
Arno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (11. Dezember 2006)

zwar ihne bIUken aber anschliessend mit Manuela und Tina und deren Besuch aus Aachen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt wars auch ganz nett *gggg*

Grüße Jana


----------



## Cecil974 (12. Dezember 2006)

Wir sind zwar Sonntag nur ne kleine Runde gefahren aber wir hatten trotzdem sehr viel Spaß. Besonders weils Manuela ab Kürrenberg unwahrscheinlich zum Glühweinstand gezogen hat und extra was schneller wurde . Unser Ausklang auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt war auch sehr lustig.Bernd haben wir auch noch gesehen. 
Und du Arno? Warst ja gar nicht mehr auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?!

Wäre schön wenns Samstag klappt Jana und Manuela. Habt ihr zwei noch ausgemacht wo wir essen gehen?

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## A.stromi (12. Dezember 2006)

Hi Tina

Da wir am Sonntag eine doch etwas größere Runde gefahren sind und ich erst
Morgens um 4.00 Uhr von der Ü30 Party in Koblenz gekommen bin  , war nicht mehr viel mit Weihnachsmarkt und Glühwein.
Wie sieht es Samstag mit dem Radeln aus, habt ihr Bock.

Und zum Essen könnte ich euch noch einen Vorschlag machen.

Rockyalex. Ich dachte du wolltes mitfahren??

Grüße Arno


----------



## Riderin (12. Dezember 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Wir sind zwar Sonntag nur ne kleine Runde gefahren aber wir hatten trotzdem sehr viel Spaß. Besonders weils Manuela ab Kürrenberg unwahrscheinlich zum Glühweinstand gezogen hat und extra was schneller wurde . Unser Ausklang auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt war auch sehr lustig.Bernd haben wir auch noch gesehen.
> Und du Arno? Warst ja gar nicht mehr auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?!
> 
> Wäre schön wenns Samstag klappt Jana und Manuela. Habt ihr zwei noch ausgemacht wo wir essen gehen?
> ...




also bei mir bleibts dabei, Kind schläft bei mienen Eltern.
Was haltet ihr vom Rossini oder Dalmacija?
Oder Jupp Wagner     Späßle  
Wir sollten einen Tisch reservieren, noch toben überall Weihnachtsfeiern  

Grüße Jana


----------



## A.stromi (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ein paar Termine zum Radeln, für alle die Lust haben.

Freitag: 15.12.06 um 13.15 in Rüber auf dem Dorfplatz. (ca.2h)
Samstag: 16.12.06 um 11.00 in Rüber auf dem Dorfplatz. (ca.4h)
Sonntag: 17.12.06 um 10.00 in Mayen am Stadion. (ca. )

Grüße Arno


----------



## gigabike_de (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Arno,

was machst Du denn auf einer Ü30 Party? Dafür bist Du doch viel zu jung! Da sind doch nur alte Leute!  

Versuche Morgen nach Rüber zu kommen!

Hast Du was passendes bei den Griffen gefunden?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## maifelder (14. Dezember 2006)

A.stromi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ein paar Termine zum Radeln, für alle die Lust haben.
> 
> ...




evtl. bin ich Sa und Sonntag dabei.


----------



## Siegfried (14. Dezember 2006)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Hallo Arno,
> 
> was machst Du denn auf einer Ü30 Party? Dafür bist Du doch viel zu jung! Da sind doch nur alte Leute!
> 
> ...



Das ist Typisch für die " Jugend" . Bist du über 30.... zählst du schon zum alten Eisen. Auch du kommst mal in dieses Alter.

Gruß


----------



## Cecil974 (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Was wäre das fürn Vorschlag wegen dem Essen Arno? Also ich werde erst nächste Woche wieder fahren. Habe ein wehes Knie - aber nicht wegen falsch eingestellter Sitzposition oder ähnlichem 

Also Mädels ist glaube ich ein bißchen spät um jetzt noch nen Tisch zu reservieren oder? Wenns nichts zu essen gibt können wir auch nur trinken 

Arno hast ja echt langsam ein richtig volles Programm...nicht schlecht

Schönen Abend
Tina


----------



## gigabike_de (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Schneckensprinter,

da hast Du wirlich recht! Aber so ganz frisch, sind wir aber auch nicht mehr  
Aber auf einer Ü30 Party, haben wir noch wirklich nichts verloren. Wobei, wenn ich es genauer überlege, ein Kumpel sagt immer (nach diesen Partys) "Alte Pfannen, braten gut!" Was der jetzt genau damit meint, weiß ich auch nicht  

Bis Samstag oder so

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaraTatjama (15. Dezember 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also Mädels ist glaube ich ein bißchen spät um jetzt noch nen Tisch zu reservieren oder? Wenns nichts zu essen gibt können wir auch nur trinken



...es ist nie zu spät und satt werden wir auch.  

Liebe Grüße Manuela


----------



## A.stromi (15. Dezember 2006)

Hi Ihr alten Läster Mäuler

Wenn sie die Party Ü40 nennen geht doch keiner mehr hin. Kommste dir vor wie auf der Beerdigung. 

Zitat Kumpel: Das Auge isst mit und Alt sind wir selber, wir brauchen junge Weiber. 

Jörg: Griffe und Beschmutzungsverhinder hab ich. Geld heute Nachmittag. Vielen Dank

Bis dann
Arno


----------



## Cecil974 (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!
Hats also geklappt mit dem Tisch?! Super. Und Jana ist auch mit der Uhrzeit  einverstanden?

Na die Jungs haben hier ja ihren Spaß... 

Viele Grüße
Tina​


----------



## gigabike_de (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, das die Mädels nur von essen und trinken sprechen. Radfahren gibt es da nur nebenbei und wenn dann überhaupt,
dann im Studio (igitt, verschwitzte Körper, in knappen Trikots)  

Schaut mal aus dem Fenster! Die Sonne scheint!!!!!!!

Bis gleich!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## TaraTatjama (16. Dezember 2006)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, das die Mädels nur von essen und trinken sprechen. Radfahren gibt es da nur nebenbei und wenn dann überhaupt,
> dann im Studio (igitt, verschwitzte Körper, in knappen Trikots)



essen und trinken gehört nun mal zum überleben ...o.k. vielleicht sollte man die Getränke nicht gären lassen, bevor man sie trinkt...


----------



## gigabike_de (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wir haben da Gestern Gerüchte gehört, das mit den vergorenen Getränken, hat bei Euch ja gut funktioniert  (der B**** hat gepetzt  
Arno & Rockyalex! haben uns gestern den Hexenpfad, bei Winningen gezeigt. Bei Arno war es wohl ein Versehen  Ich glaube, der meinete einen anderen Hexenpfad. Rockyalex! ist den sogar komplett gefahren. Wußte gar nicht, das man so etwas fahren kann  

Morgen wieder um 10:00 Uhr

Gruß Jörg / www.gigabike.de


----------



## gigabike_de (16. Dezember 2006)

Hey Thomas,

wie immer, gemütlich durch die Eifel  , so max 20 Km  bis ca. 12:45 Uhr
Wenig Berge! Ehrlich!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Riderin (17. Dezember 2006)

wenns schon bei uns nicht mit dem Biken klappt, aufgrund unsagbarer Spontanität unererseits hatten wir gestern einen sehr schönen Abend.

exzessive Völlerei würde ich es nennen *Lach*


und Mädels, es war ein Zahnarzt, kein Steuerberater  *lachmichweg*


Grüße Jana


----------



## Alpirsbacher (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ich bin einmal Sonntags mitgefahren war schnell aber
gut. Würde auch gerne mal etwas lockerer fahren wenn dann auch mal ein paar mehr mitfahren würden.
PS Mit dem Kaff stimmt. Der Alpirsbacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (17. Dezember 2006)

ihr seid immer bei mayen oder winnigen unterwegs.

ich habe mir samstag komplettes eltztal + anfahrt und abfahrt "gegönnt".
resultat:
63km und 1280hm
4:45 reine fahrtzeit, das eltztal hats ganz schön in sich.
da war heute nur mit dem fixie flach an der mosel angesagt.
war aber ganz schön kalt heute.
bin coc-bullay-coc gefahren.
in bullay war aber aufwärmen im café angesagt....
sonst wären mir die füße und hände abgefallen.


----------



## A.stromi (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo 

Das waren doch geile Touren am Wochenende.Das mit dem Hexenpfad hatte ich wirklich nicht so gemeint . Ja,Ja das Leben ist hart.

Alex, super technik, das müßen wir mal üben. Hätte nie gedacht das mann da runterfahren (die betonung liegt aus fahren ) kann. Bei uns war das ja mehr eine schiebe Veranstaltung.

Am Sonntag in Mayen war schön locker und OK ca.2h.

Wenn´s Wetter hält am Wochenende eine neue Runde. Termine Folgen. 

Bis dann Arno


----------



## Cecil974 (18. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jana.

Klar wars ein Zahnarzt. Hatten wir uns doch gleich gedacht  Na ja. Da du und Manuela ja erst im neuen Jahr wieder in den Einsatz kommen werdet beende ich meine Winterpause hiermit und werde dann schonmal alleine wieder starten. Gehe auf "Neuewegesuche". Und da du ja auch jetzt Luft hast steht der ersten Tour im Januar ja nichts mehr im Wege...

Manuela - Mittwoch Spinning?

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## Alpirsbacher (18. Dezember 2006)

Alpi ist der,der Thomas mitgebracht hat. Mit dem blauen 
Moutain Bike von Cannondale.


----------



## TaraTatjama (18. Dezember 2006)

...ohne Kommentar!


----------



## TaraTatjama (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi Tina


Cecil974 schrieb:


> Gehe auf "Neuewegesuche".


...was ist mit Samstag?
Ich war gestern noch ein paar Trails am Laacher See gefahren. Müssen wir nächstes Jahr zusammen fahren. Waren echt gut. Aber erst muss meine Hinterradbremse gemacht werden. Macht mich doch gelegentlich ein wenig nervös.



Cecil974 schrieb:


> Manuela - Mittwoch Spinning?


Klar...bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaraTatjama (18. Dezember 2006)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Heftige Rechnung.
> 
> Für eure 6 Glas Glykolwein hätte ich wohl 8 Flaschen lecker Weinchen von meinem Weindealer bekommen.



..dafür hatten wir einen "Schnuckeligen" der uns jeden Wunsch erfüllt hat.


----------



## gigabike_de (18. Dezember 2006)

Der Ärmste, die ganze Zeit unterm Tisch   oder auf dem Weg zur Theke, Nachschub für die Mädels holen.

Na dann lieber, mit dem Rockyalex!, den Hexenpfad runter.

Kostet auch nicht so viel!  

Wie siehts mit Freitag / Samstag / Sonntag aus?

Gruß Jörg / www.gigabike.de


----------



## Riderin (18. Dezember 2006)

TaraTatjama schrieb:


> ..dafür hatten wir einen "Schnuckeligen" der uns jeden Wunsch erfüllt hat.



   der Arme Kerl *grins*   Giovanni......der keiner war  




Team ... Ziege. wann gibts unsere Trikots?

Grüße Jana


----------



## A.stromi (19. Dezember 2006)

Morgen

Ich gehe am Mittwoch zum Spinning und mache mit den Mädels einen Alkoholtest. 

Zum Wochenende: Freitag gehe ich um 13.30 Uhr mein Bike bei Chaka abholen, dann müßten wir von da aus starten, oder uns bei dir treffen Jörg.
Bernd will auch kommen.

Samstag 11.00 Uhr Moseltour mit *allen *Anstiegen und mit *halben* Hexenpfad.  
Noch eine Lehrstunde von RockyAlex?? 

toncoc: Fahr doch einfach mal an der flachen Mosel mit!

Sonntag 10.00 Uhr wie gehabt??

Grüße Arno


----------



## Rockyalex! (19. Dezember 2006)

Hi Biker,
der Hexenpfad hat ja hoffentlich mehr Eindruck hinterlassen als meine letzten Straßenkilometer zurück nach Rüber... .
Ansonsten bin ich mir sicher, dass ihr schnell noch mehr Spaß auf dem Weg hättet und nur noch die Schlüsselstellen meidet, wenn wir da noch ein paar mal aufkreuzen. 
Im Moment bin ich ziemlich erkältet; falls es besser ist würd ich gerne mitfahren am Samstag.
Gruss Alex


----------



## Cecil974 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Also heute Abend Spinning ist o.k. Sofern mein Mann nicht noch kranker wird und ich mich um die Kids kümmern muß. Samstag können wir auch fahren Manuela - falls du bis dahin deine Bremse in Ordnung bekommst. Ans Geräusch kann man sich doch gewöhnen 
Freitag fahre ich mal mit dem eigenen Mann Rad  So kurz vor Weihnachten sollte man nett sein (wenn man schon SEIN Geld  versäuft)

Gruß Tina

PS: Arno - wieviel Restalkohol darf man denn auf nem Spinningrad noch haben???


----------



## TaraTatjama (20. Dezember 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> . Ans Geräusch kann man sich doch gewöhnen



...das Schiepsen ist weg, habe die Maus wieder raus gelassen. Nur die Bremse ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich denke, die wird am Freitag in Ordnung gebracht.

Mit dem Restalkohol ist ein Problem, umfallen kannst du ja so schnell nicht...aber schwitzen  
Gruß Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo.

Arno. Du hast das Spinning gestern geschwänzt  Das war unfair!
Manuela geht klar mit Samstag. Habe gefragt... ich darf 
Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## Alpirsbacher (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Manuela hast du ein blaues Cannondale wenn ja bin ich dir mal am Lacher See begegnet. Ich fahre viel,da sieht man schon mal ein paar Biker. Axel


----------



## TaraTatjama (22. Dezember 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Manuela geht klar mit Samstag. Habe gefragt... ich darf
> Viele Grüße
> Tina



Hallo Tina,
das ist prima...jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass mein Rad heute fertig wird. Uhrzeit heute Nachmittag oder Morgen früh. Muss wie gesagt, mein Weihnachtsprogramm noch organisieren.
Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (22. Dezember 2006)

A.stromi schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Ich gehe am Mittwoch zum Spinning und mache mit den Mädels einen Alkoholtest.
> 
> ...



danke für die einladung
wo fahrt ihr denn so (start/ziel)?

ich fahre sonntag flach an der mosel, von coc nach zell und retour, natürlich inkl. kaffeepause in zell, (rennrad/fixie)

am montag und/oder dienstag dann wieder mtb.
ich habs nich so mit weihnachten.
ich wollte mir an einem dieser tage nochmal das eltztal vornehmen, damit ich mir die strecke gut merken kann, jedenfalls die biketechnische "anreise" nach monreal.


----------



## A.stromi (22. Dezember 2006)

Morgen ihr Radfahrer

Terminmäßig sieht es so aus.:

Freitag: keine Ahnung, ist noch in der mache, ich denke aber wir treffen uns in Hausen bei Jörg, ca. 14.00 Uhr????? 

Samstag: 11.00 Uhr in Rüber auf dem Dorfplatz. ( Rüber ist das Tor zur Eifel)
toncoc: bist gerne Eingeladen. Wie alle anderen auch.

Sonntag: 10.00 Uhr am Stadion in Mayen wie gehabt. 

Tina, Sorry ich werde es wieder gut machen , aber ihr fahrt ja nicht mit uns.
Sondern trinkt lieber in Massen Alkohol. 

So bis dann
Arno


----------



## Cecil974 (22. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen

Natürlich fahren wir mit Euch Arno. Aber bisher hats einfach mit den Terminen nicht geklappt. Wir geloben Besserung und fahren gaaaaanz bestimmt im neuen Jahr mit Euch. 
Heute fahre ich mit Oli zum Laacher See und morgen mit Manuela - wohl auch am Laacher See... Wenn sie vielleicht doch möchte könnten wir natürlich auch zum Nabel der Welt nach Rüber kommen  Wenn wir euch Männer nicht zu langsam sind...

Und das mit den Massen von Alkohol stimmt gar nicht. Hat sich nur was gehäuft in letzter Zeit - Prost

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## A.stromi (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi Tina

Ihr seit herzlich willkommen, das Tor zur Eifel erwartet euch.

Es werden woll 4-5 Mann sein die am Samstag kommen. Bernd, Jörg, Ralf, Marco, Alex ... 
Gebt euch einen Ruck und macht was für die Frauenquote.

Tempo wird angepasst.

Sollten wir uns nicht mehr sehen, Frohe Weihnacht für dich und deine Familie und einen guten Rutsch.

Ps.: Das gilt für alle Biker

Grüße Arno


----------



## toncoc (22. Dezember 2006)

ich kann samstag nicht 

was ist mit dem 30.12?
der wäre bei mir noch frei.

was steht denn immer samstags an?
MTB? flach?

sonntag in mayen, hmmmmm
falls keiner mit mir an der mosel fährt, würde ich kommen.
was ist denn programm?
km?hm?dauer?


----------



## A.stromi (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi toncoc

30.12 geht.
Zur Zeit nur MTB.
Moseltour ist nix falch aber auch nicht mega schwer. Ich denke Wetterabhänig ca. 3h und 60 Km bei 1000-12oo hm.

Mayen ist genauso. Tempo wird auf den langsamsten angepasst.

Arno


----------



## TaraTatjama (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Tina,
...Vorweihnachtsstress und kein Auto. Zum Radfahren noch irgendwohin fahren, geht mir zu viel Zeit verloren. 
Gruß Manuela


----------



## Riderin (23. Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnachten allen Eifelbikern





Grüße jana


----------



## haibiker77 (24. Dezember 2006)

Danke ebenfalls!!!

Wenn ich fit bin, fahre ich mal eine Runde mit.
Denke im Moment wäre ich noch der Bremsklotz schlechthin :-((((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wünsche Euch allen auch schöne und vor allem streßfreie Weihnachten. 

Danke nochmal Manuela für die gestrige Laacher See Tour inklusive allem was dazu gehört ... Meine Wurzelallergie lege ich langsam echt ab und die Stufen inklusive Spitzkehre werde ich üben bis ich mich nicht mehr hinlege. Meine Beine sind blau - also nix Rock zu Weihnachten sondern Hose  Schönen Urlaub...

Jana - wenn du zurück bist meld dich damit wir Anfang des Jahres was ausmachen können...

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## gigabike_de (24. Dezember 2006)

Auch für die Faulpelze, die es heute schon wieder nicht geschafft haben, aus den Federn zu kommen! Es war eine super Tour, bei Traumwetter! Gruß Jörg


----------



## Riderin (24. Dezember 2006)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Jana - wenn du zurück bist meld dich damit wir Anfang des Jahres was ausmachen können...
> 
> ...



HalloTina,
Schneifel und ich wollen am Dienstag Nachmittag eine Tour fahren, bist Du dabei?

Samstag solls dann ab ins Ösiland gehen und es will und will nicht schneien  

Grüße Jana


----------



## Cecil974 (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jana!

Oli macht sehr wahrscheinlich mit den Jungs morgen seine "Weihnachtstour" mit dem Rädchen. Mal sehen bis wann er zurück sein wollte. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn?

Viele Grüße
Tina

PS: Schönes Bild Jörg. Aber nicht von vorgestern?!! Obwohl es heute fast so aussieht (zumindest auf den Bäumen)


----------



## Riderin (25. Dezember 2006)

Tina, wir wollten morgen VM mal telefonieren. 
Wenn, dann fahren wir nach Mittag.

ich sims Dich an ;-)

Grüße jana


----------



## A.stromi (29. Dezember 2006)

Morgen

So, Weihnachten ist vorbei, ab auf die Rädchen und am Weihnachsspeck arbeiten.  

Für alle die mit wollen.

Samstag 30.12 06 um 11.00 in Rüber auf dem Dorfplatz ca.3h

Sonntag 31.12.06 um 10.00 in Mayen am Stadion ca.3h

Jörg und Bernd ich zähle auf euch.

Toncoc wie siehts aus??

Viele Grüße
Arno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (29. Dezember 2006)

A.stromi schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> So, Weihnachten ist vorbei, ab auf die Rädchen und am Weihnachsspeck arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Jetzt könnt ich mal Sonntags mitfahren nur hab seit 3 Wochen nichts mehr gemacht und bin im Urlaub noch umgeknickt.

Aber ich schaffe das noch mal!

Werd mich aber Samstag, wenns Wetter mitspielt, mal an einer großen Runde am Laacher See wieder Fit machen. Wenn jemand Lust hat man könnte sich dort auch direkt treffen. 
Hab ca. 1/2 Stunde Anfahrt zum Natur Museum. Über Mayen wäre für mich ein weiter Umweg.

Grüße

Grüße


----------



## toncoc (29. Dezember 2006)

A.stromi schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> So, Weihnachten ist vorbei, ab auf die Rädchen und am Weihnachsspeck arbeiten.
> 
> ...



sage mal nicht zu, weil ich evtl. meinen kumpel in der reha besuchen fahre - der hatte vor 3 wochen einen ziemlich üblen crash bei kalt (mit nem bus frontal).
es ist noch nicht klar, ob ich vormittags oder nachmittags fahre.
wenn nachmittags - dann komme ich am samstag nach rüber (aber wartet nicht - ich bin generell pünktlich).

sonntag klappt nicht.

aber die termine sind ja eher regelmäßiger natur - da wird sich meine wenigkeit sicher öfter blicken lassen - meine kollegen hier sind alle crosser oder rennradler....


----------



## gigabike_de (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Arno,

sorry, Samstag geht nicht  
Bin Heute ein wenig, in der Sonne gefahren  Das war auch nicht schlecht!
Aber am Sonntag, da sind wir wieder dabei  

Gruß Jörg

P.s. Wäre schön, wenn viele kommen würden! Ist ja unsere Jahresabschlußfahrt!


----------



## Rockyalex! (30. Dezember 2006)

Hi Biker!
Habs leider grad erst gelesen und müsste jetzt schneller als das Licht aus dem Schlafanzug 
Ich würd morgen gern mitfahren. Wirds schnell oder langsam?


----------



## maifelder (30. Dezember 2006)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Wirds schnell oder langsam?




Wo ist denn in Mayen der Treffpunkt?

Fahrt Ihr über den Fahrradweg nach Mayen? Könnte auch in Polch stehen, müsste nur die Uhrzeit wissen.

Wenn das Wetter passt, wäre ich vermutlich dabei.


----------



## gigabike_de (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

der Bernd kommt aus Polch, mit dem könntest Du mitfahren!
Wir fahren auf jeden Fall langsam. Arno ist doch dabei  , der kann doch nur...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Cecil974 (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Fahren morgen auch Mädels mit?

Gruß Tina


----------



## Bernd/W (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Tina.


Wenn ihr mitfahrt,sind auch Mädels dabei

Gruß Bernd


----------



## gigabike_de (30. Dezember 2006)

Oh Tina,

wenn Bernd und Arno mitfahren, hast Du morgen Mittag, blutende Ohren!  
Nimm Dir ein paar Ohropax oder so etwas mit  !!!!!

Im Moment, ist es ja ein wenig windig  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Cecil974 (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jungs!

Da hatte ich ja glatt ein schlechtes Gewissen dass ihr vor meiner Tür steht und ich noch den Schlafanzug anhabe . Aber ok. Da muß man durch. Ich für meinen Teil werde direkt im neuen Jahr Glühwein besorgen, ist ja schon peinlich wenn ich keinen anbieten kann- Sorry Arno. Wird besorgt 

Euch aber auf jeden Fall nen guten Rutsch - bis nächste Woche

Gruß Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigabike_de (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

da paßt aber irgend etwas nicht zusammen! Seit wann haben Frauen ein Gewissen? Und dann noch ein schlechtes? Das gibts ja gar nicht  

Es war auf jeden Fall, eine schöne Jahresabschlußtour! 
Der Hochdruckreiniger, bei der Autowäsche, war auch noch an,
was will man mehr!

Habe gerade meine 10.000 positive Bewertung bei ebay bekommen  
http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=www-gigabike-de

Das Jahr, hört also gut Auf!

Allen einen guten Rutsch!   

Gruß Jörg / www.gigabike.de


----------



## Riderin (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Eifelbikern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 


Grüße Jana


----------



## Cecil974 (1. Januar 2007)

Wenn denn mal alle wieder nüchtern aus ihren Betten krabbeln wünsche ich euch ein frohes neues Jahr 2007 mit allem was dazu gehört!

Gruß die Tina


----------



## Cecil974 (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo!
Manuela und Jana (falls sie wieder ausm Skiurlaub zurück ist) Falls es Sonntag nicht regnet wie aus Eimern fahren wir dann vormittags?

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## Cecil974 (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Meistens haperts nur am Tempo. Wir wollen den Jungs ja nicht den Spaß verderben  Im Moment muß für mich noch kein so hohes Tempo sein. Obwohl sie total nett sind und immer schön oben auf uns gewartet haben 

Gruß Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (6. Januar 2007)

Hi Tina,
ich bin am Sonntag dabei.
Ich hatte auch vor, heute nachmittag eine Runde zu fahren. Wie sieht es bei dir aus?
Gruß Manuela


----------



## Alpirsbacher (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo Scchweißtropfen kann sein das ich dabei bin


----------



## Cecil974 (6. Januar 2007)

Heute Nachmittag ist schlecht. Muß ab Mittag noch ein wenig arbeiten. Könnten wir morgen schon was früher los? Oli möchte um 13 Uhr mit den Jungs los.

Gruß Tina


----------



## Riderin (8. Januar 2007)

aus dem Urlaub zurück melde  
Knochen sind noch heile, schaun mer mal, was Petrus uns am WE für Wetter beschert.

Die Urlaubspfunde ( trotz Skifahren) müssen runter. 


Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (9. Januar 2007)

Die Jana ist wieder da. Ach Petrus ist doch total in Ordnung oder? War heute morgen in Koblenz und da warens 15,5 °C ist doch genau das richtige Wetter für kurze Hosen 

Am Wochenende bin ich bei ner Freundin in Düren. Kann leider nicht mit. Aber Jana schön radeln denn Manuela und ich wollten in naher Zukunft mal wieder ein Treffen in Mayen ausmachen - zum Brot essen 

Gruß Tina


----------



## Riderin (9. Januar 2007)

*grins*   super Idee!!

dann dreh ich am We eine Runde alleine.
Viel Spaß in Düren.

Grüße Jana


----------



## waldfrucht (10. Januar 2007)

So ich werde heute mal früher schluß machen, das gute Wetter nutzen und am Laacher See fahren. 
Jemand auch Unterwegs?


----------



## Cecil974 (10. Januar 2007)

Ja ja. Einfach früher frei machen und radeln. Das hört man gerne...Also bei mir gehts nicht.

Jana - Manuela wollte am Wochenende glaub ich wieder fahren. Wenn sie bis dahin wieder in Ordnung ist 

Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (10. Januar 2007)

Tja bin dieses Jahr aus Zeit und Gesundheitsgründen noch nicht gefahren!
Bei so einem Wetter kann ich mir das nicht entgehen lassen. Vorallem soll es zum Wochenende wieder regnerischer werden. 
Ich schaut grad raus ist das ein gei... Wetter!  ))
Ich muß weg........


----------



## TaraTatjama (12. Januar 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Manuela wollte am Wochenende glaub ich wieder fahren. Wenn sie bis dahin wieder in Ordnung ist



Es wird...beim Spinning hat es jedenfalls funktioniert. 
LG Manuela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (12. Januar 2007)

Jemand morgen am See?


----------



## Riderin (12. Januar 2007)

Tara, wie schauts Sonntag aus?

Grüße Jana


----------



## waldfrucht (12. Januar 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Ja ich
> 
> Wollte gegen 14 Uhr ne Runde drehen und mich mit noch jemandem am Hotel Waldfrieden treffen.
> Tour sollte am See starten und wohl am Tönissteiner Sprudel vobei auf die hohe Buche und Namedy zurück durch den Andernacher Stadtwald gehen.


Wie groß ist denn die Runde ca. Zeitlich/Kilometer. Da ich mit dem Rad und nicht mit dem Auto komme werde ich insgesamt schon fast 2 Stunden nur für Hin und Rückfahrt brauchen.
Hört sich auf jeden Fall schon mal gut an. Hoffe es Regnet nicht!
Werd morgen früh Online sein.


----------



## waldfrucht (13. Januar 2007)

Morgen,
das ist schon in Ordnung von der Zeit und Km her wenns nicht so wild zugeht!
Komme aus Richtung Bell werde dann unter der Autobahnbrücke durch über den Höhenweg im Uhrzeigersinn zu euch stoßen. Hotel ist ja das oben an der Kreuzung nach Wassenach runter am Lydiaturm?
Wenn es um 13:00, wenn ich los fahr, schon stark regnet komme ich aber nicht.


----------



## Alpirsbacher (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo
Bin um  14 Uhr am Waldfriedenhotel.
Wenn noch jemand mit will Abfahrt 14.05 Uhr

Bis dann Alpi


----------



## waldfrucht (13. Januar 2007)

Super da lern ich auch mal die Gegend kennen. 
War noch nie in diese Richtung Unterwegs.
Meld mich dann noch mal wenn ich los fahre.


12:42
So werd dann gegen 13:00 los fahren.
Bis gleich!


----------



## waldfrucht (13. Januar 2007)

So war ne klasse Tour, nette Leute, gutes Tempo und gute Trails!
Nur Mist mit dem Platten aber war ja schnell erledigt!
War ca. 17:30 daheim. Wurd aber auch Zeit da es doch schon sehr dunkel war.
Hoffe ihr seid auch noch gut die letzten Meter Heim gekommen.

Was war das fürn Tool fürn Reifen?


----------



## Alpirsbacher (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo Waldfrucht die Tour hat spaß gemacht


----------



## waldfrucht (14. Januar 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Den Reifenheber findest du hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/Reifenheber-CRAN...ryZ85151QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Jo ansonsten Tour war voll OK und ausbaufähig (zumindest bei mir als Laternenträger) an HM komme ich auf knappe 700 bei dir wärs wohl dann um 1000. 17.30 aua war sehr grenzwertig ohne Licht aber das Thema verlagert sich ja glücklicher weise täglich nach hinten. Habe die Tour als Grafik als Waldfruchttour bei meinen Fotos abgelegt..
> 
> Bis dann im Wald



Danke für den Link!
Hatte reine Fahrzeit 3:45 55Km und 1085 Höhenmeter. Hätte nicht gedacht das ich das so gut überstehe. War am Mittwoch bei weniger Kilometer deutlich "platter".
Hab aber auch Morgens Müsli gegessen.  

Müssen dann auch mal in Richtung Olbrück da habt ihr dann auch eine längere Anfahrt!


----------



## Alpirsbacher (14. Januar 2007)

Also die Olbrückrunde ist gut du hast die Burg immer im blick. Als erstes ein gut fahrbaren aufstieg, wir kommen am Bahnhof Engel vorbei  Königssee, Roddermaar, Vulkan am Bausenberg mit Krater ist ne tolle Tour man hat was gesehen. Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (15. Januar 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Die Olbrückrunde von Alpi ist klasse wobei wir dann mind. 1Std anfahrt hätten wir kämen dann durch den Wassenacher und Gleeser Wald über Niederzissen hoch zu den Höfen die oben gegenüber der Windräder liegen.
> Wobei bei der Runde ein treffen in Niederzissen denke ich am besten wäre vorne beim Zakowski LKW Service am Ortseingang von Wehr aus gesehen. Insgesamte Fahrzeit um 4 Std bei mindestens 60km und wohl weit mehr als 1000Hm.
> Von der Plattheit her naja ich kann halt net gut im Matsch   .
> 
> ...



Tour höhrt sich richtig gut an! Wenns wieder länger Hell ist müssen wir das mal machen! Oder halt mal Samstags wenn ihr früher könntet.

Wollte auch nicht sagen das ich Heim gekommen bin und noch Fit war. Es war schon gut das ich daheim war nur Mittwoch hab ich mich Heim "geschleppt". Hatte aber auch kein Müsli gegessen.


----------



## waldfrucht (17. Januar 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom.
> 
> @Waldfrucht: Genau die habe ich jetzt auch. Denke die reichen erstmal. Ein Bekannter von mir hat die auch schon gefahren und meinte die würden wirklich gut warmhalten
> 
> ...



Hallo Tina muß das hier noch mal hoch holen.
Du hast dir ja auch die Diadora Chili Zero bestellt.

Bei mir "scheuern die irgendwie oberhalb der Ferse? 
Hab also an der Ferse keine Probleme nur etwas oberhalb wo eigentlich der Schuh aufhört und das "hochgezogene" anfängt. Das geht so weit das ich dort bei längerer Fahrt > 2 Std. scheuerstellen habe. 
Ist halt komisch da gerade dort kein fester Schuh mehr ist.
Hast du ähnliche Probleme oder ich nur empfindlichere Männerfüße?  

Danke dir


----------



## XCRacer (17. Januar 2007)

Ich bin "der Bekannte" ...und mir scheuern die nicht. Ich hoffe, du fährst die Schuhe mit Socken!


----------



## Cecil974 (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Also ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit den Schuhen. Da scheuert gar nix und die sitzen eigentlich ziemlich gut und - wie ich finde - man merkt sie fast gar nicht für nen Winterschuh...

René sei nicht so unfreundlich....  

Gruß Tina


----------



## Alpirsbacher (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo Schweißtropfen ziemlich viel Wind da würden wir ja vom Rad geblasen. Die neuen Laufräder sind Top


----------



## waldfrucht (19. Januar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich bin "der Bekannte" ...und mir scheuern die nicht. Ich hoffe, du fährst die Schuhe mit Socken!



Wenn ich mit Socken fahren will kann ich auch mit normalen Schuhen fahren das ist dann warm genug. 
Hab mir extra die Winterschuhe gekauft um ohne Socken zu fahren da sie so warm halten sollen!  
Ich versuchs dann halt mal mit Socken.


----------



## Siegfried (19. Januar 2007)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Socken fahren will kann ich auch mit normalen Schuhen fahren das ist dann warm genug.
> Hab mir extra die Winterschuhe gekauft um ohne Socken zu fahren da sie so warm halten sollen!
> Ich versuchs dann halt mal mit Socken.



Ich habe mir auch Neue Winterschuhe von Shimano zugelegt. Zusätzlich
habe ich von Goretex " Windstopper " Strümpfe gekauft. Diese Kombination
ist  unschlagbar. Keine kalten Füsse mehr. Echt.

Gruss


----------



## XCRacer (19. Januar 2007)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Socken fahren will kann ich auch mit normalen Schuhen fahren das ist dann warm genug.
> Hab mir extra die Winterschuhe gekauft um ohne Socken zu fahren da sie so warm halten sollen!
> Ich versuchs dann halt mal mit Socken.


Gute Antwort


----------



## Cecil974 (20. Januar 2007)

Siehste René... wir Eifler sind schon ein schlagfertiges Volk 

Gruß Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (20. Januar 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Siehste René... wir Eifler sind schon ein schlagfertiges Volk
> 
> Gruß Tina




Genau!!!   

Danke Tina!  

War irgendwer heut am Laacher See unterwegs?
Hab soviel Biker heut gesehen da war richtig was los. 
Naja die letzte halbe Stunde im Regen Heimfahren war ja dann noch OK. Zum Glück wars nur am nieseln und hat erst richtig angefangen als ich daheim war.

Bin wohl nächsten Samstag wieder am Laacher See bzw. würde auch von Mayen aus eine Tour fahren. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat am See kenn ich mich gut aus in Mayen bräuchte ich etwas Hilfe.


----------



## Cecil974 (21. Januar 2007)

Von wo fährst du denn los? Also ich könnte nächste Woche schon. Laacher See oder Mayen ist eigentlich  egal. Vielleicht fahren Manuela oder Jana auch noch mit? 

Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (22. Januar 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Von wo fährst du denn los? Also ich könnte nächste Woche schon. Laacher See oder Mayen ist eigentlich  egal. Vielleicht fahren Manuela oder Jana auch noch mit?
> 
> Gruß Tina



Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja diesmal. Das letzte mal wars ja wirklich knapp.
Also ich komme von Rieden aus entweder übern Gänsehals, Bell nach Maria Laach oder durchs Nettetal nach Mayen. Brauch für beides ne gute 1/2 Stunde.
Wenn sich sonst keiner melden würde kann ich grad den Berg hoch kommen und wir fahren von dir aus los.

@Schweißtropfen
14:00 losfahren könnte bei mir schon etwas knapp werden da ich Abends noch weg muß.

Mal schauen wie das Wetter überhaupt wird vielleicht können wir ja im Schnee fahren.


----------



## Alpirsbacher (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo Biker wenn es klappt würde ich mich vieleicht anschliessen. Gruß Alpi : daumen:


----------



## TaraTatjama (22. Januar 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Vielleicht fahren Manuela oder Jana auch noch mit?



...bei mir könnte es klappen und Schnee werden wir am Laacher See so schnell nicht haben!


----------



## Cecil974 (22. Januar 2007)

Na das hoffen wir doch mal. Wobei wenn der Schnee nicht zu pappig ist... außerdem sportliche Betätigung an der frischen Luft tut immer gut... gell Manuela  
Samstag kann ich allerdings erst wieder ab mittags weil mein Oli ja wieder bis mittag arbeitet. Also ab ca 13.30 bin ich startklar

Gruß Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpirsbacher (22. Januar 2007)

Wo ist den der Startpunkt wenn ihr am See losfahrt?


----------



## waldfrucht (24. Januar 2007)

So als "Initiator" muß ich mich für Samstag abmelden.
Eigentlich sollte der 70 Geb. erst Abends los gehen. Deshalb wäre 14:00 schon knapp geworden da ich nach Köln muß.
Mittlerweile gehts aber schon mit Kaffe und Kuchen los und da kann ich mich leider nicht drücken.    
Wünsche euch also viel Spaß am Samstag!

Mal schauen vielleicht kann ich heute früher schluß machen und den Samstag alleine ausgleichen.


----------



## Riderin (28. Januar 2007)

Guten Abend 

ich lass Euch mal ein paar Grüße da.
Tina, Manuela, auch wenns momentan mit dem Biken nicht klappt, essen gehen können wir langsam mal wieder ;-)

Grüße Jana


----------



## TaraTatjama (29. Januar 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> essen gehen können wir langsam mal wieder ;-)




...stimmt, das sollten wir mal wieder machen!!!
Wir müssen bloß noch einen gemeinsamen Termin finden  
VLG Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo!!

Hunger habe ich grundsätzlich sowieso immer  Nach unserer schönen Schneetour am Samstag hätte es noch viel besser gepasst... Samstags geht meistens am besten. Außer der 10. Februar....

Gruß Tina


----------



## Riderin (30. Januar 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Hunger habe ich grundsätzlich sowieso immer  Nach unserer schönen Schneetour am Samstag hätte es noch viel besser gepasst... Samstags geht meistens am besten. Außer der 10. Februar....
> 
> Gruß Tina



am 10. bin ich im Süden 

wie wärs am Samstag?

Grüße Jana


----------



## Cecil974 (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Geht nicht am Samstag... Manuela und ich sind hier im Dorf auf Sitzung  Aber vielleicht wenn du aus dem schönen Süden wieder gut erholt  zurück bist . Freitag würde ich gerne radeln. Wie siehts aus Manuela?

Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr 2/3.
Kann man sich am Freitag anschließen bzw. wann fahrt ihr wo?

Grüße


----------



## TaraTatjama (1. Februar 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Freitag würde ich gerne radeln. Wie siehts aus Manuela?


Freitag können wir zusammen fahren. Näheres können wir ja noch klären. Muss ja erst einmal arbeiten.
Und was ist heute? Spinning?
Gruß Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo!
War gestern beim Spinning und Yoga. Heute ist der Oli doch dran. Außerdem ist der Kleine krank - hat Fieber. Da bleibe ich lieber zu Hause... Wenns ihm Freitag besser geht könnten wir ja nachmittags ein Ründchen fahren!? Kann allerdings nicht zu lange weil ich ja mit meinem Kommunionskind noch in die Kirche muß

Gruß Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (1. Februar 2007)

Wenn morgen einer fährt kann er ja noch hier bescheid geben. Bin morgen um ca. 13:00 Uhr zuhause und wollte noch ne kleine runde MTB fahren. Schau im laufe des Morgens noch mal hier rein.
Wenn sich keiner findet fahr ich, soweit das Wetter gut, ist RR.
Will nicht zu viel machen da ich Samstag morgen hoffentlich schon im Schnee bin!


----------



## Cecil974 (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo
Ich fahre nicht. der Kleine ist noch krank...

Schon wieder im Urlaub Waldfrucht??? Viel Spaß diesmal im Schnee...


----------



## waldfrucht (2. Februar 2007)

Hab mich bei dem Wetter auch umorientiert.
Mal schauen vielleicht gleich noch ne Stunde auf die Rolle. 
Obwohl ich werd zuerst mal packen und dann schau ich mal ob ich noch Lust habe.
Hab ja ab morgen 4 Tage meinen "Schneesport"   mit heilsammen Getränken!   
Nicht schon wieder ist mein Skiurlaub der im Januar wegen Schneemangel Flach gefallen ist.
Im März gehts dann noch ne Woche mit Freundin "romantisch" Ski fahren.

Ich wünsch euch am Wochenende schönes Wetter zum Biken!

Natürlich gute besserung dem kleinen!


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo Schweißtopfen,tropfen,
bist trotz der Hilfe von Georg nicht weit gekommen.  Es ist immer gut wenn mann so einen dabei hat. Wir wollten ja weiter über den Hohen Stein. War aber nix. Baumfällarbeiten, nur Bäume. Sind dann runter an den See und haben da noch den ein oder anderen Höhenmeter gemacht. Werde wohl am Samstag (morgens)auch wieder fahren. Wenn de lust hast, melde dich!


----------



## waldfrucht (11. Februar 2007)

Tja bin auch wieder heil vom Ski fahren daheim. Mal schauen vielleicht bin ich nächsten Samstag auch dabei. Ich werd zuerst mal versuchen morgen noch was zu fahren wenns nicht zu arg regnet! Hab noch 1 Tag frei!  

Grüsse


----------



## Cecil974 (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Sagt mal... seid ihr anderen alle in Winterschlaf gefallen? Jana??? Bist du mittlerweile zurück aus dem Süden  tja und die Manuela?? 

Über Karneval wird schön geradelt o.k? Falls ihr Mädels aufwacht (und der Rest natürlich auch)könnt ihr euch ja melden

Gruß Tina

PS: Schweißtopfen - an dem Sonntag ist doch Frammersbach....


----------



## Cecil974 (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo

Also so wie es aussieht fahren wir den Schinderhannes, Rhens, Erbeskopf Vulkanbike, Büchel und entweder Alb-Gold oder Oberstdorf mit. Und natürlich diverse CTF´s hier in der Umgebung.  Die erste ist wohl wieder in Wehr  Achso und dieses Saarschleifen Ding falls René mich mitnimmt 

Gruß Tina


----------



## XCRacer (14. Februar 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Achso und dieses Saarschleifen Ding falls René mich mitnimmt


Klar nehme ich dich mit. Fahre extra für dich die 35km-Strecke 
Ich will auch mal angeben: Mein neuer Schatz ist da


----------



## Riderin (15. Februar 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Sagt mal... seid ihr anderen alle in Winterschlaf gefallen? Jana??? Bist du mittlerweile zurück aus dem Süden  tja und die Manuela??




   Meld mich zurück.. 

 Wie schauts mit Sonntag Nachmittag aus? Tina, was treibst Du am Montag, bzw morgen?
Karnevalstechnisch  
Wir sind in der City, Cadillac, Central..  bimmel einfach mal durch

Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaraTatjama (15. Februar 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> tja und die Manuela??



...ist wohl auf und wartet auf's gemeinsame Rad fahren.


----------



## TaraTatjama (15. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal angeben: Mein neuer Schatz ist da



Hi René, 
schickes Teil, aber viel zu Schade zum schmutzig machen...


----------



## Cecil974 (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Also Jana. Muß bis nachmittags auf jeden Fall noch warten. Oli ist noch radeln und die Kleine hat noch nen Auftritt auf der Sitzung. Falls die anderen Mädels dann möchten werden wir noch nach Mayen kommen. Dann melde ich mich.

René - nettes Schätzchen. Bringste die denn am Dienstag mit hier hin? Oder bleibt sie nur schön im Wohnzimmer an der Wand hängen? 

Morgen vormittag wird gefahren - ne kleine Runde. Samstag könnte ich auch sofern ich die Kids bei der Oma unterkriege

Gruß Tina


----------



## fissenid (15. Februar 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Also so wie es aussieht fahren wir den Schinderhannes, Rhens, Erbeskopf Vulkanbike, Büchel und entweder Alb-Gold oder Oberstdorf mit. Und natürlich diverse CTF´s hier in der Umgebung.  Die erste ist wohl wieder in Wehr  Achso und dieses Saarschleifen Ding falls René mich mitnimmt
> 
> Gruß Tina




Hallo zusammen!

bei diesem "Saarschleifendings" bin ich auch dabei. Komme aus dem direkten umfald der Saarschleife und kann die gegend für Biker nur empfehelen.
Ich hoffe das ich es mal in eure Region schaffe, denn vom FischerPfad habe ich schon sehr viel gehört.

Bis danN°!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## gigabike_de (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 10:00 am Stadion.
Soll eine gemütliche 2-3 Stunden Tour werden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Alpirsbacher (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo Thomas bist du Rad gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

Tina, sims mich einfach mal an, wenn du bereit bist.
Eine kleine Tour sollte machbar sein.  Die neue gabel hat noch nicht viel erlebt, es wird langsam allerhöchste Zeit.
Manuela, bist Du auch dabei?

Welchen Marathon im Mai wollten wir fahren, als Team *grins*  

Grüße Jana


----------



## Riderin (17. Februar 2007)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 10:00 am Stadion.
> Soll eine gemütliche 2-3 Stunden Tour werden.
> ...



wie definierst Du gemütlich?  km? hm?   

Grüße jana


----------



## TaraTatjama (19. Februar 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Manuela, bist Du auch dabei?



...klar, wenn ich die Erkältung mal wieder los bin. Hab mich wohl Schwerdonnerstag angesteckt  und kann deshalb im Moment nicht fahren . 
Ist aber scheinbar nicht so schlimm und ich denke, dass ich am Wochenende wieder fit bin. 
Seit ihr gefahren, Jana?
Gruß Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Also treffe mich gleich noch mit Manuela zum Rosenmontagsbierchen und falls das nicht zu sehr ausartet würde ich morgen vormittag so gegen zehn uhr rum gerne was radeln. Sonst wer unterwegs?? 

Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (19. Februar 2007)

He hier ist ja richtig was los!
Warum bekomme ich keine Benachrichtigung mehr?  
War heut jemand am See? Hab zwei MTBler gesehen nähe Campingplatz?

Die Veranstalltungen die ihr da ausgesucht habt hören sich ja gut an. Mal sehen vieleicht werd ich bei dem ein oder anderen auch dabei sein. CTF würd sich Wehr und Weibern für mich ja anbieten. Mal schauen wies Wetter wird. In Weibern muß es ja letztes Jahr eine "schöne" Schlammschlacht gewesen  sein.


P.s.
Fährt von euch jemand ins "Frühjahrstraining" nach Malle oder so? Such noch jemand zum mitfahren am liebsten aber RR.


----------



## Cecil974 (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Wie siehts denn Samstag ab 14.00 Uhr  bei euch aus? Oder ist die Jana wieder im Süden unterwegs???
Manuela ist bis dahin ja auch wieder zurück... denke ich.Wir könnten uns am Stadion treffen oder eventuell auch am Laacher See?!
Sonntag kann ich nicht. Da muß ich den René in Arzheim anfeuern...

Viele Grüße 
Tina


----------



## Riderin (1. März 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie siehts denn Samstag ab 14.00 Uhr  bei euch aus? Oder ist die Jana wieder im Süden unterwegs???
> Manuela ist bis dahin ja auch wieder zurück... denke ich.Wir könnten uns am Stadion treffen oder eventuell auch am Laacher See?!
> ...



Menno Tina, samstags muss ich bis 16 Uhr arbeiten 
Freitags Vormittag wäre noch drinnen, bis 12 Uhr.

Übrigens kommt der Süden hierher, ich dachte mal an den Mayen.Trimbs- Polch-ochtendung-Trial 

Grüße jana


----------



## Riderin (1. März 2007)

sorry fehler, kommt erst in 2 Wochen  ;-)


----------



## Riderin (1. März 2007)

wie wärs mit einem Essen am samstag Abend????????


----------



## Cecil974 (1. März 2007)

Hi Jana

Meinst du an der Nette entlang? Das ist ganz schön da. Aber kann leider erst Freitag ab 12 Uhr. 
Samstag essen gehen muß ich mit Oli abklären. Weiß nicht ob schon was anderes ansteht. Bis dahin ist Manuela auch wieder da! 
Bringt der "Süden" denn auch das Rädchen mit? 

Viele Grüße
Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaraTatjama (2. März 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einem Essen am samstag Abend????????



Hallo Ihr beiden,
bin wieder im der Heimat. Samstag, rad fahren geht bei mir, aber abends essen geht nicht, bin zum 40 sten eingeladen. Aber nächste Woche könnte ich samstags.
LG Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (2. März 2007)

Hallo!
Samstag radeln ist ne gute Idee. Kann ab 13.00 Uhr ungefähr. Ist das o.k?
Sonntag fahre ich nicht nach Arzheim. Kann René leider nicht anfeuern  Aber nächste Woche in Boos...

Gruß Tina


----------



## Alpirsbacher (2. März 2007)

Hey Tom die Tour war doch ganz okoder? Bin zum Abschluss noch durch die Wolfsschlucht gefahren. Mache am Sonntag vieleicht eine Rennradtour! Bis dann


----------



## TaraTatjama (2. März 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Samstag radeln ist ne gute Idee. Kann ab 13.00 Uhr ungefähr. Ist das o.k?



Ja, das ist eine gute Zeit, wo? Leider solls nur laut Wetterbericht regnen.



Cecil974 schrieb:


> Sonntag fahre ich nicht nach Arzheim. Kann René leider nicht anfeuern  Aber nächste Woche in Boos...
> 
> Gruß Tina



was ist passiert?

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Rockyalex! (2. März 2007)

13.00 Uhr hört sich doch gut an. 
Ich würd mitfahren und gerne mal die Gesichter zu dem Thread hier sehen.
Fehlt nur noch ein Treffpunkt...
Gruss Alex


----------



## Cecil974 (3. März 2007)

Hallo!

Sorry Alex. Zu spät gesehen.Konnte leider auch nicht fahren. Weiß nicht ob Manuela doch noch gefahren ist?? Aber bei dem Sturm wars bestimmt auch nicht wirklich gemütlich im Wald...
Wie siehts denn nächste Woche aus?

Gruß Tina


----------



## Rockyalex! (3. März 2007)

Hi!
Erstmal fahr ich morgen gegen 14.00 Uhr...
In der Woche fahr ich eventuell mal kurz eine kleine Runde (Radweg mit Abstecher)
Ansonsten bestimmt am Samstag, Sonntag morgen würde auch gehen. 
Ich schau hier rein eh ich starte,
Gruss Alex


----------



## Riderin (4. März 2007)

Hallöchen 

bin gestern bisserl geradelt, allerdings waren sie Wege doch sehr verschlammt... kein wirklich schöner Trainiungsstart.

Tina, Jaaaaaaaaaaaa , Radl mitbringen ist geplant 



morgen wirds nix mit Sport, zuviel gefeiert heute *grins*

Grüße jana


----------



## Cecil974 (4. März 2007)

Tja Jana. Das wird wohl so sein wenn du noch nachts um 3 Uhr im Forum bist . Und das bei dem Wetter Jana...Wirst echt was verpassen. Der Schlamm ist doch egal - gehört dazu. Werde ab 13 Uhr fahren.Bis dahin ist Oli zurück... 
Gruß Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaraTatjama (4. März 2007)

Hi,
bin gestern nicht gefahren, es war zu stürmich. Werde aber heute fahren. Muss jetzt erst mal wach werden, war mal wieder spät diese Nacht.
LG Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (4. März 2007)

Was ist nur los mit euch Mädels? ES IST FASTENZEIT!!! Da wird nix getrunken... Also wirklich. Ich halte mich ja auch dran... bis wir drei wieder essen gehen auf jeden Fall. War schön radeln mit ner Freundin, die wegen ner langen Krankheit zwei Jahre nicht biken konnte. Wir hatten auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß - sie hat sogar den ein oder anderen Single-Trail fahren wollen  
Das Wetter war ja nahezu perfekt. Aber der gestrige Sturm hat wieder so einiges hinterlassen. Wir mußten oft tragen da gerade auf der Höhe um Kürrenberg rum sehr viele Bäume gelegen haben... Die sind aber bestimmt bis nächste Woche wieder weg... Also ihr. Schön nüchtern werden.

Gruß Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (5. März 2007)

Hi Tina
...getreu dem Motto: Man muss die Feste feiern, wie sie fallen.    
Tu du mal nicht so, von wegen Fastenzeit...  
Nüchtern sind wir ja zwischendurch...bleiben ist das Problem  
Am See wars gut, keine umgefallenen Bäume und wenig Matsch, außer mit den vielen Spaziergänger hats viel Spaß gemacht.  

LG Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (6. März 2007)

Hi!
Komme grad vom Arzt wegen dem Knie. Also nächsten Mittwoch erstmal zum Orthopäden und bis dahin - von meinem Arzt aus- am liebsten gar nicht oder sehr wenig radeln. Aber dafür werde ich am Sonntag in Boos meinen Göttergatten Oli anfeuern und meinen liebsten Freund René  Wäre ja gerne mitgefahren...
Samstag kann ich radeln (ein bißchen) !

LG Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (6. März 2007)

Schade, schade...das Knie, na hoffentlich nichts schlimmes. Samstag bin ich wieder zum Lehrgang, und was ist abends?
LG Manuela


----------



## XCRacer (6. März 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Aber dafür werde ich am Sonntag in Boos meinen Göttergatten Oli anfeuern und meinen *liebsten Freund René*


Da werde ich aber ganz Rot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Schön, dass Oli auch mitfährt. Ich hoffe, er nimmt mir keine wertvollen Punkte weg! 



			
				Cecil974 schrieb:
			
		

> ES IST FASTENZEIT!!! Da wird nix getrunken...


Was war gestern abend? Na los! Sag's !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (6. März 2007)

TaraTatjama schrieb:


> Schade, schade...das Knie, na hoffentlich nichts schlimmes. Samstag bin ich wieder zum Lehrgang, und was ist abends?
> LG Manuela



Abends zu Giovanni????


----------



## Riderin (6. März 2007)

Oh je, wieder jemand mit Knieproblemen..  Gute Besserung!!

Tina, was Samstag ist, kann ich erst morgen sagen, muss wahrscheinlich arbeiten bis 16 Uhr, Sonntag dann ab 13 Uhr auch wieder,

Das Mayener Frühlingsfest steht an, VK-offener Sonntag  :-(


----------



## TaraTatjama (7. März 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Abends zu Giovanni????



...wäre ein guter Ausgang zum stressigen Rest vom Tag...
Tina, wie sieht es bei dir aus?
Wie wir lesen, wird es Zeit, die "Fastenzeit" zu unterbrechen  .
LG Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (7. März 2007)

Hallo!
Fleisch essen, Alkohol trinken und lecker süssen Nachtisch?? Gute Idee . Bei "Giovanni" oder anderen Vorschlag. Aber nur falls "familientechnisch" nichts anderes anliegt!!



XCRacer schrieb:


> Da werde ich aber ganz Rot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist ne Petze  René. Glaub ich werfe dir am Sonntag nen Ast zwischen die Räder  (oder auch nicht... bist ja ein Guter)

Gruß Die Tina


----------



## Riderin (7. März 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Fleisch essen, Alkohol trinken und lecker süssen Nachtisch?? Gute Idee . Bei "Giovanni" oder anderen Vorschlag. Aber nur falls "familientechnisch" nichts anderes anliegt!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riderin (7. März 2007)

Und samstag Nachmittag vorher biken.. könnte dieses WE klappen ;-)


----------



## Cecil974 (8. März 2007)

Hi.
Hast ja recht Jana. Passt schon perfekt!Oli hat nichts anderes vor, weshalb wir dann lecker essen gehen können. Biken wäre auch nicht schlecht   Aber wohl nicht mehr als 30 Km.... wegen dem Knie 
Und was sagt die Manuela nun zum "Giovanni"??? Radeln kann sie wohl nicht...
Wir können uns ja am Stadion treffen.

Gruß
Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (8. März 2007)

...samstag radeln ist nicht, leider. Ich kann erst wieder Sonntag fahren. Aber Abends Giovanni ist gut. 
LG Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (8. März 2007)

Prima. Dann ist ja zumindest das Essen gebongt - und natürlich das Trinken


----------



## null.ahnung (8. März 2007)

Schönen guten Abend!
Ich dachte das nennt sich hier "Biken in Mayen"? Könnte man vielleicht umbenennen in "Essen und Trinken in Mayen" 
Da ich Samstag Abend familientechnich alles geregelt habe,suche ich noch eine nette Dame die mir die Beine massiert ,damit ich Rene in Boos zeigen kann wo der Hammer hängt.   
Viel spass beim Trinken!  
Gruss
Ein Fastenzeiteinhalter!!!

P.S.:Apropos Rene:Wenn Du mich am So. überrundest hast Du Hausverbot!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. März 2007)

Musst nur schnell genug fahren


----------



## Cecil974 (9. März 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Da ich Samstag Abend familientechnich alles geregelt habe,suche ich noch eine *nette Dame *die mir die Beine massiert ,damit ich Rene in Boos zeigen kann wo der Hammer hängt.


 Was willste überhaupt mit ner DAME?

So läuft das also wenn ich das Haus verlasse. Darum ist "MANN" auch irgendwie immer froh wenn ich weg bin...

Habt ihr Mädels eigentlich schon ne Uhrzeit fürs "Essen und trinken in Mayen"?
Gruß Tina


----------



## Cecil974 (9. März 2007)

Na Thomas

Hast doch auch ne Frau zu Hause oder muß die auch in regelmäßigen Abständen das Haus verlassen, damit dir die Damen ne Massage verpassen können... 
Ich glaube der Start der "Alten Herren" ist um 13 Uhr oder so...?! Kannst ja unter Chaka-Cup mal nachschauen. Dann sehen wir uns ja auch mal wieder.

Gruß Tina


----------



## Cecil974 (9. März 2007)

Ach ist das nette Bike nicht für dich? Für deine Frau? Warum ist sie denn so lange nicht gefahren?Mußt sie mehr motivieren.   
Am Laacher See fahren doch bestimmt viele Frauen rum oder nicht?!


----------



## Riderin (9. März 2007)

wie wärs mit 20 Uhr bei Giovanni?? ;-)

nächstes WE wird das Steuerrohr noch etwas gekürzt, es ist zu lang und es wurden zu viele Spacer gesetzt.
Aber danach am WE gehts los, ich schawöööööööööööre.

Grüße Jana


----------



## Cecil974 (9. März 2007)

Du schwörst schon den ganzen Winter  Ich nehme dich beim Wort. Habe bis dahin auch die neue Gabel eingebaut. Die kommt nämlich nächste Woche   Also gut. Sofern mein Knie bis dahin wieder mitspielt bin ich dabei. Bis dahin fahren wir halt mit den üblichen Verdächtigen. Kann ab 20 Uhr da sein. Aber nicht gaaaaaaaanz so lange. Muß doch Sonntag nach Boos 
Tina


----------



## Riderin (9. März 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Du schwörst schon den ganzen Winter  Ich nehme dich beim Wort. Habe bis dahin auch die neue Gabel eingebaut. Die kommt nämlich nächste Woche   Also gut. Sofern mein Knie bis dahin wieder mitspielt bin ich dabei. Bis dahin fahren wir halt mit den üblichen Verdächtigen. Kann ab 20 Uhr da sein. Aber nicht gaaaaaaaanz so lange. Muß doch Sonntag nach Boos
> Tina




beim letzten mal waren wir ja auch nocht so lange, es war noch vor Mitternacht


----------



## Cecil974 (9. März 2007)

War es?  Oh ja dann.Wenn du meinst... Hoffe bei Manuela klappt es dann auch morgen. 
Gute Nacht


----------



## Alpirsbacher (10. März 2007)

Gut gemacht Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpirsbacher (10. März 2007)

Thomas! Du bist ein Bike Junky, das steht fest.


----------



## Riderin (16. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

Tina, Manuela, hättet Ihr Lust im Juni bei einem 24 Stundenrennen im Mädelsteam mitzubiken. 
Das Ganze findet in Limburg statt.

schönes WE!

Grüße Jana


----------



## waldfrucht (16. März 2007)

So vom Ski fahren wieder daheim. Geiles Wetter gehabt und guter Schnee.   Was will man mehr?  
Jemand morgen, wenns nicht regnet, im Wald unterwegs?


----------



## Cecil974 (17. März 2007)

Hi Jana

An welchem Juni WE? Weil am 10. bin ich in Rhens und 24. fahre ich mit Oli nach Frammersbach...

Heute regnet es. werde vermutlich gleich ins Studio zum Spinning fahren und wenns ein bißchen weniger regnet fahre ich trotzdem draußen.So. Ist schließlich Frühling oder so


----------



## Riderin (17. März 2007)

Tina, ich frage nochmal nach, fürchte aber,dass es 2. Wochenede ist ;-)


wir wollten heute eigentlich auch etwas radeln.. Scheisswetter *schimpf*

Grüße Jana


----------



## Riderin (17. März 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> . Ist schließlich Frühling oder so



   oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaraTatjama (19. März 2007)

Hi Jana,
bin wieder unter den Lebenden. War gesundheitlich nicht ganz so fit letzte Woche.
24-Stunden-Rennen ist schon heftig...wie groß soll denn das Team sein?
Gruß Manuela


----------



## Riderin (19. März 2007)

Manuela, einige Mädels aus dem Kölner Forum stellen gerade das Team zusammen und haben uns um Unterstützung gefragt.
Genauers erfahre ich erst noch.

aber mal was anderes, könnte mich jemand nach Wehr zur CTF mitnehmen, ich werde an diesem Wochenende Autolos sein.

Grüße Jana


----------



## Cecil974 (20. März 2007)

Wenn du was genaueres weißt sag uns halt bescheid. Wäre doch mal was anderes oder? Ich könnte dich nach Wehr mitnehmen falls Oli von hier aus mit dem Rad da hin fährt. Sonst wirds zu knapp mit drei Rädern. Frage ihn nachher mal und sage Bescheid. O.k. Wer ist am Samstag mit dabei?? Es schneit zwar gerade ziemlich heftig aber am Wochenende wird der Spuk ja wohl wieder vorbei sein - hoffe ich zumindest. Werde dann nämlich langsam wieder anfangen mein Kniechen zu belasten - ne kurze Runde. Wenns geht nicht mehr als 30-40Km

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (20. März 2007)

...ich hoffe, am Samstag wieder einsatzfähig zu sein. Aber ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich in Wehr fahren werde.


----------



## waldfrucht (21. März 2007)

Mal schauen vielleicht bin ich auch in Wehr dabei? 
Hab mich zwar bei der Skate-In zu einem Inlinetest WE angemeldet aber die nehmen nur 28 Personen mit und da wird wohl noch ausgewählt.
Man könnte gegebenenfalls eine Zeit ausmachen und dann zusammen die Runde in Angriff nehmen?


----------



## Riderin (21. März 2007)

TaraTatjama schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe, am Samstag wieder einsatzfähig zu sein. Aber ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich in Wehr fahren werde.



Manuela, ich werde auch nur die kleine Runde fahren, für alles andere bin ich zu sehr aus dem Training  
wäre das ne Alternative?


----------



## Riderin (21. März 2007)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Mal schauen vielleicht bin ich auch in Wehr dabei?
> Hab mich zwar bei der Skate-In zu einem Inlinetest WE angemeldet aber die nehmen nur 28 Personen mit und da wird wohl noch ausgewählt.
> Man könnte gegebenenfalls eine Zeit ausmachen und dann zusammen die Runde in Angriff nehmen?



klingt gut, einige Freunde aus Köln wollen auch mitbiken, dann könnte eine größere gruppe gut aufgeteilt werden, je nachdem, wer welche Tour fahren will.

Grüße jana


----------



## Cecil974 (22. März 2007)

René kommt auch mit ein paar Jungs. Mit denen wollten wir dann  mitfahren...
Wie siehts am Wochenende aus? Soll ja wieder der Frühling kommen. Vorm Haus liegt so viel Schnee wie den ganzen Winter nicht... Heute kann nochmal Schlitten gefahren werden 
Gruß Tina


----------



## Fungrisu (22. März 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Tina, Manuela, hättet Ihr Lust im Juni bei einem 24 Stundenrennen im Mädelsteam mitzubiken.
> Das Ganze findet in Limburg statt.
> ...



Hi Jana,
falls es bei euch im Juni mit dem 24h Rennen nicht klappen sollte kann ich dir das 24h Rennen am 14/15 Juli in München oder am 04/05 August in Duisburg empfehlen.

Wir werden beide Rennen im 4er Mix fahren.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## TaraTatjama (23. März 2007)

...Wochenende habe ich Zeit und von dem bisschen schlechten Wetter lassen wir uns doch nicht abhalten...wer weiß, wann wir uns noch mal so schmutzig machen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (23. März 2007)

Richtig!!! Schlamm und Dreck hört sich gut an... Bei dir oder bei mir???  Muß gegen Abend Nachmittag zurück sein.... Fahre noch zu René auf seine
Geburtstagsfeier... Hey Manu??!! Hast du zufällig "rehbraune" Augen?? dann kannst du nämlich mitkommen. (erklär ich dir dann morgen)
So genau hab ich dir ja noch nie in die Augen geschaut...

Bis morgen
Tina


----------



## Riderin (23. März 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Richtig!!! Schlamm und Dreck hört sich gut an... Bei dir oder bei mir???  Muß gegen Abend Nachmittag zurück sein.... Fahre noch zu René auf seine
> Geburtstagsfeier... Hey Manu??!! Hast du zufällig "rehbraune" Augen?? dann kannst du nämlich mitkommen. (erklär ich dir dann morgen)
> So genau hab ich dir ja noch nie in die Augen geschaut...
> 
> ...



Soso, werden also die Katzenäugigen diskriminiert  

Sonntag kann ich biken..wie schauts aus??

Grüße Jana


----------



## Riderin (23. März 2007)

in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass Frau ja öfter Samstag malochen muss, könntet ihr ruhig mal fairerweise Sonntags eine Tour starten *grummel*
Gn8


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Soso, werden also die Katzenäugigen diskriminiert


Och! Grün ist auch OK


----------



## Cecil974 (24. März 2007)

Tja wie siehts denn mit ner Tour am morgigen Sonntag aus??? Habe gehört dass sich das für manch eine Frau besser einplanen lässt  Außerdem kann ich heute eh nicht fahren.Bekomme meine neue Gabel eingebaut. Könnte allerdings morgen erst ab 14 Uhr fahren weil Oli vormittags unterwegs ist... und ich ja heute auf Renés Geburtstag am Arsch der Welt bin und ewig lange nach Hause fahren muß 
Och Jana...wollte definitiv nichts gegen deine Augen sagen - ehrlich... nur ist mir zu Ohren gekommen, dass es da nen Kerl gibt der halt "rehbraun" bevorzugt... Dafür steht der Süden auf grün

Liebe Grüße Tina


----------



## Cecil974 (26. März 2007)

Jana - wir haben am Sonntag eine Tour gestartet und wo warst du??? Eine extra Sonntagstour. Manuela und ich sind  aber nur 31 Km weit gekommen. Dann mußte ich aufgeben. Das Knie macht immer noch Terror. Werde morgen nochmal zum Arzt... Wie siehts denn am Sonntag mit Wehr aus? Manuela und ich fahren auf jeden Fall mit. 
Gruß Tina


----------



## Riderin (26. März 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Jana - wir haben am Sonntag eine Tour gestartet und wo warst du??? Eine extra Sonntagstour. Manuela und ich sind  aber nur 31 Km weit gekommen. Dann mußte ich aufgeben. Das Knie macht immer noch Terror. Werde morgen nochmal zum Arzt... Wie siehts denn am Sonntag mit Wehr aus? Manuela und ich fahren auf jeden Fall mit.
> Gruß Tina



Hallo Tina,

ich habe garnicht mehr hier reingeschaut..
Sonntag bin ich dabei, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen kann.
Morgen Nachmittag werde ich eine kleine Tour fahren, nach 15 Uhr.  
Ist jemand mit von der Partie?
Grüße Jana


----------



## Riderin (26. März 2007)

Rene, herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!!


----------



## Cecil974 (26. März 2007)

Könnte erst gegen 17 Uhr... Aber ist ja lange hell   Erstmal unter Vorbehalt. Muß doch erstmal zum Arzt. Melde mich morgen bei dir...

Gruß Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Rene, herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!!


Danke! Der Smilie passt. Trinke gerade die Reste vom Wein, die Tina und Manuela letzten Samstag übrig gelassen haben.


----------



## TaraTatjama (27. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Danke! Der Smilie passt. Trinke gerade die Reste vom Wein, die Tina und Manuela letzten Samstag übrig gelassen haben.


...kann aber nicht viel sein...wir lassen normalerweiser keine Rest...nicht wahr, Tina! War aber schön bei dir. Danke noch mal fürs dabei sein dürfen.
VLG Manuela


----------



## TaraTatjama (27. März 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Hallo Tina,
> 
> ich habe garnicht mehr hier reingeschaut..
> Sonntag bin ich dabei, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen kann.
> ...



Hi Jana, 
später könnte ich eventuell auch einrichten. Aber warten wir mal ab, was das Knie von Tina "sagt". An wieviel Kilometer hast du gedacht, wenn du von einer kleinen Tour sprichst?
LG Manuela


----------



## Riderin (27. März 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Danke! Der Smilie passt. Trinke gerade die Reste vom Wein, die Tina und Manuela letzten Samstag übrig gelassen haben.



Die haben tatsächlich etwas übrig gelassen????


----------



## Cecil974 (27. März 2007)

Habe grünes Licht bekommen... Könnte halb sechs irgendwo sein...irgendwelche Vorschläge?? Jana bist du mobil? Könnten wir zum Laacher See?

Gruß Tina - die nur was übrig gelassen hat, weil sie fahren mußte


----------



## Cecil974 (27. März 2007)

Also Jana falls dus doch noch schaffen solltest. Manuela und ich sind ab ca. 17.30 Uhr am Laacher See unterwegs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (27. März 2007)

Hi Mädels,

ich war schon um 15 Uhr unterwegs, weil ich die Kleine wieder abholen musste.

Grüße Jana


----------



## Cecil974 (28. März 2007)

Manuela und ich haben ein kleines Ründchen um den See gedreht... irgendeinem fehlte gänzlich die Motivation  aber es hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht. Werde gleich mit Oli eine Runde fahren. Am Sonntag werden wir wohl so gegen 8.30 Uhr in Wehr sein. René kommt so früh dorthin mit seinen "Ombas" Deshalb statt 9.00 Uhr 8.30 Uhr.

Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (29. März 2007)

So ich werd nicht in Wehr sein. 
Fahr nach Kassel Samstag und Sonntag neue Inlinermodelle 2007 testen.
Ein wenig abwechslung muß sein!


----------



## Cecil974 (29. März 2007)

Du kneifst Waldfrucht!!! Wir werden - wie jedes Jahr zur Wehrer CTF - schönes Wetter haben. Irgendwie haben die immer Glück mitm Wetter.Und Inliner kann man doch auch ein andermal testen oder? Morgen ab mittags jemand unterwegs??
Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (29. März 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Du kneifst Waldfrucht!!!
> ...Inliner kann man doch auch ein andermal testen oder? Morgen ab mittags jemand unterwegs??
> Gruß Tina




Tja aber nicht alle neuen Inliner Modelle von 2007 und das an zwei Tagen mit voller Verpflegung und drei Übernachtungen!   Bei schlechtem Wetter sogar in einer großen beheizten Halle.
Das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen.
War Montag auf dem Mountainbike, Mittwoch und heut Rennrad fahren das reicht mal fürs Gewissen diese Woche!


----------



## Riderin (30. März 2007)

Mahlzeit ;-)

ich werde in Wehr auch nicht starten.. ohne Auto und Babysitter unmachber.

Viel Spaß Euch allen!!

Grüße Jana


----------



## bandicoot69 (3. April 2007)

hallo,
wollt freitag oder montag vieleicht in mayen fahren ,ich komm aus mg kann mir jemand sagen wo oder wie ich am besten ab abfahrt mayen fahre,parke und wo ich eine schöne tour fahren kann??(einstiegspunkt usw).
danke im vorraus mfg tommy


----------



## gigabike_de (5. April 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal bei www.giga-bike.de

Den Startplatz findest du über einen Routenplaner!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (5. April 2007)

Hi Jörg

Ich weiß selber wie es ist, eine Homepage zu gestalten und zu pflegen, aber eure Gigabike-Seite ist sowas von farblos...

Mit Joomla kann man recht einfach ganz brauchbare HPs erstellen. Fertige Templates gibt's gratis in großer Auswahl. Das einzige was man braucht ist Webspace, der Datenbänke zulässt und etwas Aufwand beim erstellen. Das später Aktualisieren funktioniert kinderleicht wie Briefe in Word tippen.
Guckst du www.omerbach.de

Sorry, aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Riderin (5. April 2007)

Hallöchen zusammen 

Tina, manuela, schaut mal, ich habe jetzt den Link zum 24-stundenrennen

http://www.singletrail.net/

bilkt am WE wer?
ich könnte Samstag.. ausnahmsweise *gg*

Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (6. April 2007)

Hi Jana!!

Also bei mir das dann nicht klappen. Ich möchte lieber am 10. Juni in Rhens fahren. Ist so ne schöne Strecke und ein tolles "drumherum"... Bin noch erkältet aber wenns morgen noch ein bißchen besser ist fahre ich gerne mit!
Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (6. April 2007)

Also ich wollte morgen vieleicht auch aufs MTB da ich heute mit dem RR unterwegs war.
Wo und wann wolltet ihr denn fahren?
Eigentlich wollte ich zum Laacher See.
Muß morgen auf jeden Fall noch meine Sommerreifen klar machen. Ich glaub es kommt kein Schnee mehr!  

Werd morgen früh noch mal hier vorbei schauen.


----------



## Riderin (6. April 2007)

wie wärs morgen am Laacher See?
am liebsten nach Mittag.

Grüße Jana


----------



## waldfrucht (7. April 2007)

Also ich bin dabei!
Fahre gleich noch zum Reifenhändler da ich neue Sommerreifen aufziehen lassen muß und dann kann ich mir die zeit einteilen wie ich will.
Schlagt mal ne Uhrzeit und nen Ort vor?
Ich bin von hier aus in 1 Std. an jedem Ort am Laacher See.

@Schweißtropfen
Was willst du denn ausgeben?
Frage ist willst du bei dem Pensum bleiben dann würden wohl 4x90mm Rollen reichen. Hier wäre ein K2 Moto 90 199,- und als "bessere/steigerung" Alternative der K2 Moto Extrem mit 2x90 und 2x100 249,- ein Kauf. Mit letzterem wärst du schon sehr gut beraten Richtung Geschwindigkeit bei entsprechendem Krafteinsatz auch für nen Marathon.
Willst du öfter auch mal Marathon fahren und "richtig" Speedskaten würde ich zu 4x100mm Rollen raten. Hier gehts ab 299,- los.

Grundsätzlich aber zählt die Paßform und das du dich in dem Schuh wohlfühlst. Ich sag mal in den Preisbereichen geben die Schuhe sich nicht viel und man kann auf 100% Sitz schauen!
Es kann sein das du mit K2 gar nicht klar kommst und mit Rollerblade besser. 
Mir hat zum beispiel der Rollerblade Marathon Carbon (Woman) super gepast und für 300,- Euro im verhältnis zu meinem Fila M100 399,- ein richtiges Schnäppchen.
Wenn du hin fährst frag mal nach Jörg. Der wird dich gut beraten!

In der nächsten Skate-In www.skate-in.de am 27.4 erscheint aber der Test von allen dort getesteten Schuhen. Kannst du beim Zeitschriftenhändler mal durchschauen oder für 3,60 (ist ja nicht die Welt) kaufen.
Die haben auch gute Abo Angebote mit einem Funktionsshirt dazu und man hat die Abo kosten raus!
Glaub der Test von 2006 ist Online einzusehen.


----------



## waldfrucht (7. April 2007)

Wenn noch jemand spontan mitfahren will ich werde gleich los fahren und ca. 15:20 oben am Waldfrieden?/Abfahrt >Wassenach vorbei kommen. Rotes Canyon Rad einfach rufen!


----------



## Cecil974 (7. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Bin noch schlapp heute. Werde heute wohl nicht fahren. Aber  evtl. morgen oder übermorgen. Wie sehen denn die Osterverpflichtungen bei euch aus?
Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (7. April 2007)

Leider keiner da gewesen. Naja war kalt aber sehr schön!
Bin ich eigentlich ein Weichei???
Hab 2-3 MTBler gesehen die fuhren mit kurze Hose. 
Normal ist das nicht oder?   

Ich werd morgen Inlinern gehen und Montag mit der Freundin in Koblenz RR fahren. Dann ist Ostern schon wieder rum!
Aber das Wochenende nach Ostern gehts zum MTB Kurs nach Willingen. Mal gespannt was ich da alles lerne.  

Euch Frohe Ostern!!!


----------



## gigabike_de (8. April 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hi Jörg
> 
> Ich weiß selber wie es ist, eine Homepage zu gestalten und zu pflegen, aber eure Gigabike-Seite ist sowas von farblos...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ist nicht gigabike.de sondern giga-bike.de , die betreut Dirk.

Habe mit ebay und webshop genug zu tun. Gerade jetzt, ist es ein wenig stressig  Gebe den Gedankenanstoss aber gene weiter.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## TaraTatjama (8. April 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen
> 
> Tina, manuela, schaut mal, ich habe jetzt den Link zum 24-stundenrennen
> 
> ...



Hallo Jana, ich kann mich noch nicht festlegen, 24 Stunden sind mir eigentlich zu lang. Zum Biken bin ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gekommen. Vielleicht morgen...wer ist denn Morgen unterwegs...?
Gruß Manuela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigabike_de (8. April 2007)

Hallo,

warum so früh? Etwas später, ist es wesentlich wärmer. Die Ostereier
müssten auch schon alle gefunden worden sein.  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## gigabike_de (9. April 2007)

Hallo Thomas,

habe Dich leider um ein paar Minuten verpasst. War aber trotzdem Klasse  
Habe das Brohltal und Laachersee unsicher gemacht. 
Eventuell klappt es die Woche mal abends.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## waldfrucht (11. April 2007)

Jemand spontan gleich am Laacher See?
Fahr so gegen 14:15 los und bin dann 15:00-15:15 da

So ca. 15:25 am Waldfrieden.


----------



## Riderin (14. April 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist jemand morgen Samstag ca. 14.30 - 15Uhr  am See oder nähere Umgebung unterwegs?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riderin (14. April 2007)

Tina, Manuela und alle anderen auch, wie schauts aus, morgen spontanausgehen?
SMSen wir dann mal?
Grüße Jana


----------



## schneifel (14. April 2007)

ich könnte dem bike mal die sporen geben....einfach nur so!!! *grins*

ride on- fly high!!!!

Ps: jana, melde dich doch mal!!!

greetz thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigabike_de (15. April 2007)

Hallo Thomas,

das scheint ein Konstruktionsfehler zu sein. Das sind schon sehr viele Bohrungen, auf so kleinem Raum.
Schicke das Bild doch mal direkt zu CUBE. Eventuell bekommst Du ein paar Schaltaugen gratis.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## waldfrucht (20. April 2007)

Also ich werde heute RR fahren und Samstag mit dem MTB am See unterwegs sein.
Wenn jemand Lust hat?
Uhrzeit muß ich noch schauen aber wohl nicht morgens.


----------



## Riderin (20. April 2007)

Tach zusammen,

biken am WE wird nix, ich muss Geburtstag feiern.
Wie schauts denn nächste Woche n mal am Vormittag aus?

Tina? hast Du Zeit? zwischen 9.30 Uhr und 11 Uhr?

nice Weekend Biker.

Grüße Jana


----------



## Alpirsbacher (21. April 2007)

Thomas die fragen kannst du dir eigendlich Sparen das sind Clubs die lieber für sich sind! Wenn du mal lust zum fahren hast, dann sag mir bescheid dann hauen wir mal richtig aufs Pedal.


----------



## Cecil974 (21. April 2007)

Das hat doch nichts mit Clubs oder sonstwas zu tun. Aber wenn genau *SO* Sprüche kommen wie ... _dann hauen wir mal so richtig aufs Pedal_ ... 
aber sorry. 
Manuela und ich werden heute nachmittag am Laacher See unterwegs sein.
Und Jana: nächste Woche ist super schlecht. Meine Tochter hat nächsten Sonntag Kommunion... Streß pur...

Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (21. April 2007)

Wann fahrt ihr denn los?
Hab gerade, "endlich" meine Sommererifen aufs Auto drauf gemacht und wollte gleich auch los zum See. Gerade noch luft checken. Werde so 15:40 am Waldfrieden vorbei kommen.
Ich haue nicht richtig ins pedal


----------



## Cecil974 (21. April 2007)

Ich wollte so um 15 spätestens hier los.. aber diese Werkstatt bringt mir mein Auto nicht... sonst müsste ich mit dem Rad von hier zum See. Von wo aus fährst du los? Wir wollen ne eher ruhige Runde fahren...


----------



## waldfrucht (21. April 2007)

Ich fahr von Rieden aus gleich los.
Ruhige runde kein Problem da ich ja nachher eh noch übern Gänsehals muß.
Warte noch bis 14:50 dann gehts ab.

...und weg
wenn noch jemand lust hat 15:55 am Waldfrieden.....


----------



## gigabike_de (22. April 2007)

Fairerweise, muß man ja sagen, das ist der Tread von den Mädels.
Die unterhalten sich halt lieber über essen, trinken und die ganzen anderen
wichtigen Dinge im Leben. Nebenbei auch ein wenig biken (nur nicht zu heftig    ). 
Am Besten eröffnen wir einen neuen Tread, bei dem wiklich ums biken geht.
Dort kann man sich dann verabreden, so daß auch ein paar Biker zusammen kommen.
Im Sommer kann man eventuell auch mal früher los, dann kann man auch mal größere Touren angehen (keinn Renntempo!).
Zur CTF in Weibern, könnte man sich ja mal treffen. In Wehr ist das ein wenig in die
Hose gegangen, es waren zwar ein paar aus dem Forum da, aber irgendwie sind doch alle einzeln gefahren.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Cecil974 (22. April 2007)

Also ich denke nicht dass es hier nur um Mädels geht Jörg!! Jana hat das Thema hier eröffnet und ich bin bisher nicht einmal mit ihr gefahren  Tja kam wohl immer was dazwischen bei ihr.
Und wenn ihr immer denkt dass Frauen immer nur ruhig fahren wollen habt ihr euch auch getäuscht. Aber so ist das Denken einiger (*nicht aller)* hier in der Gegend - leider...
Da darf man sich auch nicht wundern.

@ Waldfrucht. Sorry. Waren erst um 16.15 Uhr oben und sind dann zum Tönnisttein - Wolfsschlucht und zurück über den Lydiaturm zurück nach Mendig gefahren

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigabike_de (22. April 2007)

Hallo,

so war das ja auch gar nicht gemeint. Ich schaue hier fast täglich rein. Aber es interessiert mich nicht wirklich, wer mit wem und wann in welche Kneipe geht.  Ist aber absolut OK, da es ja ein eigenständiger Tread der Mädels ist!

Darum ein neues Thema, bei dem es dann wirklich um Bike-Treffs, in unserer
Gegend geht.  Neue Leute und neue Reviere kennenlernen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Alpirsbacher (22. April 2007)

Sorry, Da Habe ich ja voll daneben gelegen mit den Clubs. 
Naja, die Haubsache wir haben das gleiche Hobby,und das macht uns Biker u. Bikerrinnen Riesen spaß!


----------



## Cecil974 (22. April 2007)

Richtig Alpirsbacher 

Würde mich ja auch mal freuen so ne "große Runde" beisammen zu haben. Ab übernächster Woche würde ich mich mal gerne anschließen... Oder zumindest nach dem Saarschleifen-Marathon...

Schönen Abend
Tina


----------



## Riderin (23. April 2007)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Fairerweise, muß man ja sagen, das ist der Tread von den Mädels.
> Die unterhalten sich halt lieber über essen, trinken und die ganzen anderen
> wichtigen Dinge im Leben. Nebenbei auch ein wenig biken (nur nicht zu heftig    ).
> Am Besten eröffnen wir einen neuen Tread, bei dem wiklich ums biken geht.
> ...



das handelt Dir glatt nen gepflegten Schienbeintitt ein


----------



## Riderin (23. April 2007)

Ansonsten würde ich gerne mitbiken, nur leider passt es Samstags eben nie und Sonntags nur alle 2 Wochen.

irgendwie wird das schon noch werden *hoffe*


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. April 2007)

Leute,Leute, wer wird sich den streiten! ich glaube es wird Zeit etwas zu tun.Am 01.Mai mache ich mit ein paar Kollegen und Kumpels (SIG'ler) eine Tour von Nickenich (abf.10:00 Sportplatz) über Waldfrieden,Glees, Zissen zum Rodder Maar und zurück. ca. 30 km und so 700 hm. Ganz locker, für jeden von euch geeignet.Könntet ihr ja gleich als Aussprache nutzen. Dafür bleibt genügend Luft. Wer lust hat melde sich über das Forum. Wer nicht braucht sich nicht zu melden.
Berry


----------



## waldfrucht (23. April 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> @ Waldfrucht. Sorry. Waren erst um 16.15 Uhr oben und sind dann zum Tönnisttein - Wolfsschlucht und zurück über den Lydiaturm zurück nach Mendig gefahren
> 
> Viele Grüße Tina



Kein Problem hab auch nur "kurz" gewartet klappt bestimmt noch mal dieses Jahr!


----------



## Alpirsbacher (23. April 2007)

Ja habe es schon gehört, vieleicht komme ich mit steht aber noch in den Sternen mit 1. Mai. Wollte in Ochtendung fahren! Habe eine neue Gabel.


----------



## Cecil974 (24. April 2007)

Also sofern wir die Kommunion unserer Tochter gut überstehen werde ich wohl mitfahren. Wird sich dann kurzfristig bei mir entscheiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (24. April 2007)

Nabend 

bin gestern die Tour Mayen-Polch ( erweiterbar bis Ochtendung gefahren) viele nette Trails, ab Polch dann aus Zeitmangel über den Radweg zurück, leider verfahren bis Mertloch *schimpf*

kennt wer die Strecke ab Polch weiter bis Ochtendung? an einem Holzhaus bin ich aufwärts durch die Felder Richtung Industriegebiet gefahren, links ab ginge die Strecke dann weiter.
Ich kann mich schwach erinnern, dass man einen Treppe im Wald hinunterfahren muss und einen Bach durchqueren.

das wär mal eine nette Tour für einen Sonntag. ca 40 km und schätze 700 hm

Ist am Sonntag wer wo unterwegs?

Grüße Jana


----------



## null.ahnung (24. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!!
@Dicke Wade:Ich bin fleissig am trainieren um meine Niederlage von Boos in Emmelshausen wett zu machen!!!Da ich genau wie Cecil die Kommunion meiner Tochter abwarten muss,kann ich ich Dir leider für Dienstag nichts sagen.Am 6.Mai sind wir beim Saarschleifen-Marathon.Man sieht sich!
MfG
Oliver


----------



## TaraTatjama (25. April 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Ist am Sonntag wer wo unterwegs?



Hi Jana,
wenn mein Heuschnupfen nicht wieder schlimmer wird, werde ich sicher am Sonntag fahren. Die Strecke von Mayen nach Ochtendung bin ich früher viel gefahren. Ob ich sie noch ohne zu verfahren hinbekomme, weiß ich nicht. Ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern, dass man durchs Wasser fahren muss. Wir können sie ja mal ausprobieren.
LG Manuela


----------



## Riderin (25. April 2007)

Manuela, ich habe mir die Cortisonspritze geben lassen und bin jetzt fast ganz vom Heuschnupfen befreit. Ansonsten wär der ganze Sommer unerträglich.

dann sollten wir Sonntag mal fahren, irgendwie finden wir den Weg schon ( sofern uns keine Pferdezüchter aufhalten *grins*
Schweisstropfen, wie schauts aus? bist Du dabei?
von hier aus sinds auch 40 km Hautür-haustüre

Grüße Jana


----------



## TaraTatjama (26. April 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Manuela, ich habe mir die Cortisonspritze geben lassen und bin jetzt fast ganz vom Heuschnupfen befreit. Ansonsten wär der ganze Sommer unerträglich.
> 
> dann sollten wir Sonntag mal fahren, irgendwie finden wir den Weg schon ( sofern uns keine Pferdezüchter aufhalten *grins*
> Schweisstropfen, wie schauts aus? bist Du dabei?
> ...




...danke für den Tipp...ich lasse mich Homöopathisch behandeln, damit habe ich dauerhaft bessere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Sonntag, wieviel Uhr...mir ist es morgens lieber, da es dann noch nicht so heiß ist. Und du? 
Tina ist dieses Wochenende, dank Familienfeier leider nicht dabei.
LG Manuela


----------



## Riderin (26. April 2007)

Hi Manuela,

wär ca 10 Uhr okay?
vielleicht mag sich ja noch jemand anschliessen  

Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaraTatjama (27. April 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> wär ca 10 Uhr okay?



ja, 10 Uhr, Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz!?


----------



## Riderin (27. April 2007)

der Parkplatz am Stadion?

Freu mich!

Grüße Jana


----------



## TaraTatjama (28. April 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> der Parkplatz am Stadion?
> 
> Freu mich!
> 
> Grüße Jana



Ja, der Parkplatz am Stadion!
Bis morgen 
Manuela


----------



## Dicke Wade (29. April 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
letzter Aufruf für den 01 Mai. 10:00 Uhr Abfahrt Sportplatz Nickenich. Bis jetzt haben sich 9 Biker angemeldet. Also,gibt alles!

Berry


----------



## Alpirsbacher (29. April 2007)

die Tour war unferschämt gut ich würde sie nicht mehr finden, so viele trails, müssen wir mal wiederholen. Am Dienstag bin bestimmt auch wieder dabei.


----------



## waldfrucht (2. Mai 2007)

Wie siehts denn am 17.5 mit der CTF in Weibern aus?
Würde gerne in einer Gruppe die 46 Km Tour machen.


----------



## Alpirsbacher (3. Mai 2007)

Tolle Bilder gemacht von Fauna Flora u. Habitat und was da sonst noch so ist. Echt gut  Samstag mal überlegen.


----------



## Cecil974 (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Sonst noch wer am Sonntag beim Saarschleifen-Marathon?

Würde gerne heute am späten Nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde im Mayener Wald fahren. Hat jemand spontan Lust?
Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (5. Mai 2007)

Hi Tina, 
hast du noch ne Runde gefahren. Ich werde am Sonntag nicht dabei sein. Wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich heute Nachmittag noch fahren und vielleicht morgen früh. 
Viel Spaß am Sonntag
LG Manuela


----------



## waldfrucht (7. Mai 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @Waldfrucht
> Hierzu hat DarkHorse auch schon aufgerufen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=274164



Da wollen wir mal hoffen das in Weibern schönes Wetter ist und viele Leute von hier da sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (8. Mai 2007)

@Cecil974:

Wie hat es dir denn in Orscholz beim Saarschleifen Marathon gefallen???

Für mich war es das erste Renne und ich muss sagen, ich war (bin) begeistert. Tolle Stimmung, klasse Strecke und super ORGA!

Bis dann!

Dominik


----------



## Riderin (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen 


Tina, wie war der Marathon?

ich werde am Sonntag, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, mit Schneifel die Gegend um die Ahr bebiken und hoffe auf viele schnelle Trails.
Hat jemand Samstag nach 16 Uhr Lust auf eine Runde um Mayen?

Grüße Jana


----------



## DGT 07 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen bin neu hier.   Ich komme aus dem Mayener Umland und Bike meistens alleine.  Hätte wirklich lust mal eine Runde mitzufahren. Wie sieht so eine Runde denn bei euch aus?


----------



## Cecil974 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Also ich fand dass die Veranstaltung total gelungen war. Die Strecke war einfach super - sehr anspruchsvoll. Die vielen schönen Trails haben auch die vielen vielen steilen Rampen wettgemacht.Die Orga war prima und die Leute super drauf (obwohls Saarländer sind )
Und unser René ist 2. geworden  
Bin schon stolz auf dich!!!

Also Jana ich würde Samstag fahren. Wie siehts mit Manuela aus?

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## Riderin (8. Mai 2007)

DGT 07 schrieb:


> Hallöchen bin neu hier.   Ich komme aus dem Mayener Umland und Bike meistens alleine.  Hätte wirklich lust mal eine Runde mitzufahren. Wie sieht so eine Runde denn bei euch aus?



Hallo Neuling  

ich glaube, es kommt darauf an, wie fit Du bist.
Mit den "Herren" kannst Du gasgeben, mit den "Mädels" etwas entspannter biken
 

Grüße Jana


----------



## Riderin (8. Mai 2007)

Und unser René ist 2. geworden  

Glückwunsch dem Schnuckel!

;-)


----------



## Riderin (8. Mai 2007)

Kleine Frage an DGT 07.. soviele Spacer , ist das nicht zuviel?????


----------



## DGT 07 (8. Mai 2007)

Ja eigentlich schon das vr läuft ziemlich unruhig werde wohl einige entfernen hab ja jetzt zeit bei dem tollen Wetter


----------



## DGT 07 (8. Mai 2007)

Ach ja. Hab die Gabel noch nicht lange. Und die haben die Spacer beim Einbau angebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaraTatjama (9. Mai 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Manuela aus?



Samstag nachmittag bin ich dabei. Sonntag geht bei mir nur vormittags und kurz. Bin zum Mittagessen eingeladen. Hoffentlich hört es auch mal wieder auf zu regnen. Nächste Woche habe ich frei, da würde ich gerne etwas bei Sonnenschein unternehmen. 
LG Manuela


----------



## DGT 07 (10. Mai 2007)

Samstag nachmittag würde evtl. gehen. Könnte ich noch jemanden mitbringen? Wenn Ja. Wann genau und wo ist Abfahrt?
MfG DGT


----------



## null.ahnung (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
@Waldfrucht:War heute eine lockere Runde um den Laacher See.War zwar was windig aber trotzdem schön.
Sonntag Nachmittag ist mir zu spät.Fahre Morgens über Mendig,Krufter Ofen bis nach Plaidt und dann zurück an der Nette entlang(mit ein paar Auf und Ab´s) bis Nitztal.Wenn einer Lust hat bitte melden.Sind ca.70km/1300hm.
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## maifelder (11. Mai 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> @Waldfrucht:War heute eine lockere Runde um den Laacher See.War zwar was windig aber trotzdem schön.
> Sonntag Nachmittag ist mir zu spät.Fahre Morgens über Mendig,Krufter Ofen bis nach Plaidt und dann zurück an der Nette entlang(mit ein paar Auf und Ab´s) bis Nitztal.Wenn einer Lust hat bitte melden.Sind ca.70km/1300hm.
> Bis dann
> Oliver





Wann wärst DU denn in etwa am Sonntag in Ochtendung (unten an der Nette), fahre dann mit bis Mayen und will dann noch über Kehrig an die Elz und dann bis zur Mosel und wieder zurück nach Mertloch.


----------



## null.ahnung (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Ca.11 Uhr! Ist schwer zu schätzen!Wollte ca 9 Uhr starten.
MfG
Oliver


----------



## Riderin (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

wie schauts aus, heute Nachmittag?
ich bin einfach mal mit Manuela um 15 Uhr am Stadion.

Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (12. Mai 2007)

Ich auch Manuela kommt mich abholen. Bis später
Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (12. Mai 2007)

Mal schauen vieleicht klappts denn heute.
Werde schauen wenn ich früh genug daheim bin komme ich noch durchs Nettetal nach Mayen.
Hoffe mit Regen wars das für heute obwohl sie 70% gemeldet haben!

14:16 klink mich mal aus!
Wenn ich gemütlich um 15:00 da sein wollte müste ich jetzt los fahren aber bei uns schüttet es im Moment. Will nicht schon nass in Mayen ankommen und Schutzbleche mach ich auch net droff!
Euch viel Spaß!

Morgen früh ist ja besser gemeldet dann werd ich früh aufstehen und dann meine Tour fahren.


----------



## TaraTatjama (14. Mai 2007)

Hi waldfrucht,
wir hatten tolles Wetter. Es hat nur ganz wenig und dann auch nur leicht geregnet. Wir sind nicht nass geworden. Haben aber eine schöne Runde gedreht.
Bis dann


----------



## waldfrucht (15. Mai 2007)

Ja ja ich habs gesehen. Ab 1/2 kam die Sonne raus und nur noch schönes Wetter! Hab mich dann auch etwas geärgert bin aber nicht mehr gefahren.
Hab dafür am Sonntag ein wenig für den Schinderhannes Marathon trainiert bzw. mal eine vergleichbar lange Strecke gefahren. Naja Höhenmeter kam nicht ganz hin! Da wars schon gut das ich Samstags nicht gefahren bin! Soll wohl doch etwas heftig sein von der Strecker her vorallem wenn es nass ist/bleibt. Mal schauen Morgen nochmal Wetter abchecken und dann werde ich mich noch Online Anmelden.


----------



## null.ahnung (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Bernd!
Da ich keine Lust mehr habe in 2 Themen zu schreiben,verlagere ich meine Antwort wieder ins eigentliche Mayener. Ich war so dreckig weil ich mal kurz neben der Strecke war(auf 2 Rädern),und da wars ausnahmsweise mal matschig .Ausserdem weiß ich nicht was Schutzbleche sind.Und da ich die Berge ja nicht so gemütlich fahre wie Du(remember Skipiste!!!! )spritzt auch schon mal was Matsch hoch(entgegen der Schwerkraft!!).Bezüglich des dreckigen Wesens neben mir:Ich weiß auch nicht wer das war,aber Sie war sehr nett,und in Ihrem Windschatten konnte ich mich wenigstens ab und zu mal ein bisschen erholen !Komm doch am Sonntag auch nach Emmelshausen!Da gibts zwar keine Skipiste ist aber trotzdem lustig!!
Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## null.ahnung (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Zurück vom Schinderhannes!Es waren ja einige Leute aus dem Forum da(Cecil;Dicke Wade;Waldfrucht;Schweißt(r)opfen).Wie ist es für euch gelaufen?Ich bin sehr zufrieden:Sturz ohne Verletzung;Bessere Platzierung als letztes Jahr und super viel Spass!
@Dicke Wade:Shit happens .In Rhens wird es wieder besser!Aber Du kannst ja nicht immer vor mir sein !Ich brauch ja auch ein bisschen positive Motivation für den Rest der Saison!
Beflügelt von der guten Zeit hab ich mich heute beim Erbeskopf(110km) angemeldet!Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
Werde diese Woche zur Erholung wohl etwas Strasse fahren(Mi 50-60km;Sa 60-80km).Wenn einer Lust hat bitte melden!
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Cecil974 (22. Mai 2007)

Hatte auch viel Spaß!! Sehr schöne Strecke,schöne Trails und viele nette Leute.... 
@ Strecken-guru: dass ihr das so super hinbekommen habt

Auch wenn ich irgendwie gar nicht vom Fleck kam bin ich auch nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.

Tina


----------



## Dicke Wade (22. Mai 2007)

Emmelshausen war für mich alles andere als gut.2 Platten, Mantel gerissen, Felge verbeult und zum Schluß auch noch Krämpfe. Schau dir die Zeit an. 1 Std. langsamer als letztes Jahr.War es falsch das Blut zu trinken? Muß mir das T-Mobilehandbuch noch mal richtig durch lesen,damit ich in Rhens eine Fette Zeit fahre.(Scherz)
Wir (SIG'ler)fahren am 03. Juni eine Tour von Nickenich nach Weitersburg,Höhr-Grenzhausen,Brexbach und zurück. Wenn du oder ihr lust habt meldet euch. Is ja noch was Zeit bis dahin.
Berry


----------



## waldfrucht (23. Mai 2007)

Jo jo mir hats auch super gefallen! Vorallem die Stimmung und das ganze drumrum war sehr schön. Hab bestimmt auch welche hier aus dem Forum gesehen nur leider nicht gekannt.
Tja man wird alt oder kennt die Leute nicht.
Habs gemütlich angehen und ausklingen lassen. Konnte das ganze noch nicht so abschätzen da ich so weit/hoch noch nicht mit dem MTB gefahren bin. Sturz hatte ich auch einen aber das war fast im stehen da ich nachkommende warnen wollte da vor mir jemand gestürzt war. Ok hat einen riesen blauen Fleck gegeben aber am Rad war zum Glück nichts!  
Hab mir aber doch dann gedanken über die vielen Platten gemacht wobei es micht nicht erwischt hat.
Hatte dann 4:05 reine Fahrzeit und war eigentlich noch gut drauf beim Ziel. Zumindestens siehts auf dem Bild so aus. Das haben die Zeitmesser wohl nicht so gesehen da ich nicht in der Liste auftauche aber ich muß da noch mal nachhaken.  

@null.ahnung
Bin am Montag dann auch noch 50 Km Rennrad gefahren aber ganz locker zum regenerieren.
Werd heute auch nochmal eine Runde fahren. Fahr so ca. 16:30 los über Kempenich nach Ahrweiler und über Königsfeld zurück.
Wann wolltest du wo los fahrten?
Samstag wollte ich vieleicht auch noch ne Runde RR fahren. Muß aber mal schauen nächsten Monat ist Mittelrhein Marathon und ich hab noch nicht oft auf den Inlinern gestanden. Kondition ist ja kein Problem für 1:30 aber Technik muß ich nochmal ran.


----------



## null.ahnung (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
@Waldfrucht:Sorry!Hab es leider nicht geschaft gestern ins Forum zu schauen.Hätte von der Zeit gepasst.Bin dann allein über Acht,Brücktal,Meuspath 50km gekurbelt.Mann waren die Beine schwer .Der Schinderhannes hat doch einen bleibenden Einduck hinterlassen .Ich weiss leider noch nicht genau wann ich Sa. oder So. fahre.Ich wollte aber auf jeden Fall durchs Schrumpfbachtal.
@Dicke Wade:Wann fahrt Ihr am 3. los,wie weit ist die Strecke und wie lange fährt mann?Die Stunde langsamer in Emmelshausen kannst Du nicht so genau nehmen.Die Stecke war dieses Jahr 8km länger(aber auch trockener!).
Bis die Tage
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (25. Mai 2007)

Naja deine Strecke war ja auch nicht gerade zum relaxen mit den Bergen drin. Hab mich dann auch umentschlossen und bin relativ flach 65 gefahren.
Mal schauen wies Wetter wird. So wie es aussieht ist ja heut der letzte trockene Tag! Eigentlich schade gerade wo man Pfingsten so viel Zeit hätte. Wann und mit was ich Samstag fahr hängt noch vom Wetter ab wird aber wohl MTB.
Sonntag bin ich eh in Koblenz und fahr wenns Wetter stimmt mit Freundin RR.

Hat noch jemand einen Tip für Fronleichnam? Da muß mein Schatz arbeiten und ich könnte nochmal eine MTB Veranstaltung fahren.

Fährt jemand Rhens mit? Bin noch am Überlegen 50 ist mir eigentlich "zu kurz" und an die 100 trau ich mich noch nicht ran. Vorallem am nächsten Wochenende ist Mittelrhein da will ich Fit auf 8 Rollen sein!


----------



## Dicke Wade (25. Mai 2007)

Werden in Nickenich gegen 08:00 Uhr abfahren so das wir um 9:30 Uhr in Weitersburg starten können. Treffen dort noch einige MTB'ler.Ich schätze so 70 km werden es sein.Nicht viele hm ca. 1200. Also schön rollen.Machen auf der Rückfahrt noch ne längere Pause in Weitersburg(ca. 1Std.).Essen und dann heim.
Berry


----------



## Dicke Wade (28. Mai 2007)

Die Runde ab Weitersburg ist ca. 25-30 km. Dann sind es halt 80 km.Natürlich fahren wir mit dem Rad, deswegen habe ich ja auch 1,5 Std bis Weitersburg gerechnet. Georg, Chris und Uwe haben sich bereits angemeldet. Also, gibt alles. Wir sehen uns.

Berry


----------



## null.ahnung (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
@Wade:Ist mir ein bisschen zu zeitaufwengig.Tina will ja Nachmittags auch noch fahren.Mann sieht sich dann wohl in Rhens.
@Waldfrucht:Warum sind es in Rhens zu wenig km.Musst nur schneller fahren, dann bist Du am Ende genau so müde .Ausserdem ist das Verhältnis hm pro km noch ein bisschen höher.Ist auf jeden Fall lohnenswert.
Bin gestern mit dem MTB die RTF in Trimbs mitgefahren.Waren mit An-und Abreise 140km.Grundlagen für den Erbeskopf müssen gelegt werden .
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## DGT 07 (29. Mai 2007)

Ola.
Hat jemand Lust am 30.05. eine kleine runde Nettetal mitzufahren?
MfG Timo


----------



## Cecil974 (29. Mai 2007)

Hi Timo

Hast du dein neues Rädchen mittlerweile? Kann leider nicht. Muß ewig lange arbeiten...

Fährst du auch in Rhens?
Gruß an "Heidi"

Tina


----------



## DGT 07 (29. Mai 2007)

Hy.
Ja es ist endlich da.  Bin am Samstag auf der ersten Runde richtig gewaschen worden. 
Hab auch ein Foto im Album. Allerdings noch im Ausl. Zustand. 
Ich bin mir wegen Rhens noch nicht sicher aber ich denke schon.
Fahrt ihr auf jeden Fall? 
Grüsse zurück auch an deinen Mann. 

Mfg
Timo



Übrigens morgen wird bei mir auch min. 18.30.


----------



## Cecil974 (29. Mai 2007)

Na da hat sich das Warten ja gelohnt oder?Ich muß bis 20.30 Uhr arbeiten. Wird wohl nix bei mir. Weiß nicht wies bei den anderen aussieht.

In Rhens fahren wir auf jeden Fall - sind ja angemeldet. Ist ne echt schöne, ruhige Strecke gewesen (zumindest letztes Jahr) Dieses Jahr ist sie wohl ganz neu habe ich gelesen...

Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (30. Mai 2007)

Wie sieht denn Rhens gegenüber dem Schinderhannes bezüglich Steigungen % aus?   
Hab vom Schinderhannes 3 steile Steigungen im Kopf der Rest war "leicht" zu fahren ohne Probleme. 
Sind die Steigungen in Rhens lange oder eher kurz und dafür heftig?
Hab mir mal die Zeiten vom letzten Jahr angesehen und da werd ich ja mit meinen errechneten 6 Std, letzter bei den 100Km.    Dann gibts bestimmt auch nichts mehr zu Essen!  
Bin immer noch mit mir am Ringen ob ich Rhens fahren soll?
Los motiviert mich die 2400 Hhm werden doch bestimmt 2x in Boppard mit der Seilbahn hoch gefahren und dann immer jeweils  50 Km runter! 

Weiß einer ob es durch die Streckenänderung weniger Höhenmeter sind als die angegenen 1200 pro Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (31. Mai 2007)

Hi Waldfrucht
Laut deren Höhenprofil ist ne Runde 50,76 Km und 1332 Hm. (Leider ohne Seilbahn rauf)  
Schaus dir doch einfach an auf  www.mtb-rhens.de  und entscheide dann ob eine oder zwei Runden fahren magst!

Gruß Tina


----------



## DGT 07 (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Wir haben für Sonntag, den 03.06 um 11.00 Uhr, 
eine Tour von Polch zum Laacher See und zurück geplant.
Wer Lust hat, bitte melden. 

MfG Timo


----------



## null.ahnung (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo Waldfrucht!
Von den Steigungen kannst Du die Beiden schon vergleichen.Rhens hat nur weniger Trails.Dafür ein sehr schönes Stück zum warmfahren am Anfang:7km leichte Steigung!!Ich fahr die 50km. 2x die selbe Runde fahr ich nicht gern.Hast Du(oder sonst einer) Lust auf 50-70km MTB am Sonntag-Morgen?
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## null.ahnung (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo Timo!
11 Uhr ist mir leider zu spät,sonst wäre ich mitgefahren!


----------



## DGT 07 (31. Mai 2007)

Schade! Wann wolltest du denn Los?


----------



## null.ahnung (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Timo!
Ich wollte ca. 9Uhr in Kirchwald los. Eigentlich Richtung Ohlbrück;Rodder Maar.
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (1. Juni 2007)

Hi Timo
Oliver kann auch um Zehn fahren  
@ Oli: Du glaubst wohl nicht dass ich - wenn ich auf Manuelas Geburtstag war - um 9 Uhr aufstehe


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juni 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> @ Oli: Du glaubst wohl nicht dass ich - wenn ich auf Manuelas Geburtstag war - um 9 Uhr aufstehe


Lusche! Ich muß um spätestens 6:30Uhr raus aus der Kiste!


----------



## Cecil974 (1. Juni 2007)

Werden ja sehen wer von uns beiden morgen die Lusche ist


----------



## null.ahnung (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo!
@ Rene:Mach SIE fertig!!!   
Bis dann!


----------



## DGT 07 (2. Juni 2007)

Ola wir werden vor 11 nicht weg kommen  eher später 

Timo


----------



## Cecil974 (4. Juni 2007)

Wo ist eigentlich Jana abgeblieben? 
Irgendwer diese Woche unterwegs? Oder habt ihr euch alle das Radfahren abgewöhnt?
Gruß Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (4. Juni 2007)

So hab mich entschlossen in Rhens gar nicht zu fahren. 50 Km hab ich keine Lust und 100 sind mir zuviel bzw. wie schon geschrieben 2x dieselbe wird am Ende schon "langweilig". Konzentriere mich auf den Inline Marathon der kost ja auch im Verhältnis sehr viel Startgebühr.

@Schweißtropfen
Hallo bin am Samstag mal unsere Frühjahrstour gefahren oder zumindest habe ich es versucht. Irgendwie hab ich da nicht mehr alles auf die Reihe bekommen aber das schöne Singeltrailstück das an der Fabrik anfängt hab ich gefunden. Auch da wo ich platt gefahren habe und der Weg komplett mit Bäumen verwüstet war hab ich zum Glück aufgeräumt passiert.

Fährt jemand am Donnerstag oder Freitag eine Tour?


----------



## null.ahnung (4. Juni 2007)

Servus!
@Waldfrucht:Ich werde Mittwoch ca.17 Uhr ca. 40km MTB fahren(einen Teil der diesjährigen Weibern-CTF durch den Menke-Park von Nettehöfe aus).Dann entweder Do. oder Fr. 50km MTB(eher Do.) und Sa. Morgen nochmal 30km MTB.Vielleicht kriegen wir es ja diesmal auf die Reihe! Wenn sonst einer Interesse hat bitte melden.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (4. Juni 2007)

Ich bin Donnerstag Morgen gegen 10:00 erst wieder daheim. Ansonsten ab morgen in Koblenz deshalb würde mir Donnerstag gut passen. Kilometer sind auch Ok Strecke würde ich dir überlassen.


----------



## Cecil974 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Tom

Werde in Rhens die 50 Km Strecke fahren.

Gruß Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DGT 07 (5. Juni 2007)

Wollte am Do und Fr fahren . 
Wann wolltest du denn starten. 
Ich komm Do nicht vor 13.30 weg. 
Timo


----------



## null.ahnung (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo!
Ich werde morgen(Do.) ca. 13 Uhr starten.Wollte folgende Runde fahren:Rieden;Gallenberg;Ohlbrück;Rodder Maar;Schelborn;Kohlenstr. bis Hohe Acht;Siebenbach;Nitztal;Kirchwald.Also wer Lust hat melden.
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (7. Juni 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich werde morgen(Do.) ca. 13 Uhr starten.Wollte folgende Runde fahren:Rieden;Gallenberg;Ohlbrück;Rodder Maar;Schelborn;Kohlenstr. bis Hohe Acht;Siebenbach;Nitztal;Kirchwald.Also wer Lust hat melden.
> Bis dann
> Oliver




So bin jetzt daheim! Die Runde hört sich gut an würde gerne mitfahren da ich in der Gegend noch nicht war.
Uhrzeit ist zwar etwas spät aber ich passe mich dir an.
Fährst du durch Rieden oder Riedener Mühle irgendwo in den Wald?
Gehe davon aus du fährst von Kirchwald den Teerweg zur Riedener Mühle runter?
Must mir nur sagen wo ich "einsteigen" kann . Ich würde von Rieden aus losfahren.

Wenn du früher fahren wolltest ich schau jetzt alle 1/2 stunde hier mal rein und müste mich nur grad Umziehen und kann dann los fahren.


----------



## null.ahnung (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo Waldfrucht!
Ich kann leider nicht früher.Ich bin dann ca. 13.15 Uhr in Rieden(Blumenladen).Ich schau um 12.00 Uhr noch mal ins Forum.
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (7. Juni 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo Waldfrucht!
> Ich kann leider nicht früher.Ich bin dann ca. 13.15 Uhr in Rieden(Blumenladen).Ich schau um 12.00 Uhr noch mal ins Forum.
> Bis dann
> Oliver



Kein Problem mit der Uhrzeit! 
Würde aber dann an der Volksbank auf dich warten. Einfach am Blumenladen vorbei Richtung Autobahn die Hauptstraße am Ortsausgang ist die Volksbank. Da fährst du bestimmt sowieso vorbei.
Dann muß ich nicht den ganzen "Berg" ab Blumenladen wieder zurück fahren!    
Ansonsten wenn du durchs Dorfs fährst komm ich auch dahin.

Schau um 12 mal rein.

Werd in Rhens jetzt definitiv nicht starten. Am Sonntag ist ja auch ne RTF in Koblenz. Werd da mit meinem Schatz die 113 Km RR fahren.


----------



## null.ahnung (7. Juni 2007)

@Waldfrucht:Volksbank geht klar! Allerdings erst um ca.13:17 Uhr!!
Bis gleich 
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (7. Juni 2007)

Wie 2 Minuten mehr für das kurze Stück?   

Dann lass es uns angehen.....


----------



## Riderin (7. Juni 2007)

schnell mal reingrüße.. war faul, regelrecht stinkefaul ;-)

fährt wer irgendwo am Sonntag?

Grüße jana


----------



## waldfrucht (8. Juni 2007)

@Riderin
Die meisten fahren wohl in Rhens beim MTB Marathon mit.

@Oliver
Möchte mich nochmal für die schöne Tour gestern bedanken. Jetzt hab ich jede menge Anregungen um selber mal was in der Gegen zu fahren. Der Trail in Virneburg war auch Geil!
Ich hab hier http://www.sve-o.de/index.php?id=mtb mal den Link für den Gallahaan Trail wenn du an dem Wochenende doch könntest. Termin ist 22.9.07.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (8. Juni 2007)

Hi Jana!!

Faules Ding   Ich bin Sonntag in Rhens. Werde heute am späten Nachmittag noch ne "ruhige Runde" fahren. Falls du Lust und Zeit hast... Ich schaue später nochmal rein oder schreib mir ne SMS.

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## null.ahnung (8. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen!
@Waldfruchtanke für den Link!Am selben WE ist Sonntags St.Ingbert und 1 Woche später ist Obersdorf.Falls ich Obersdorf fahre passt das sehr gut,wenn nicht fahr ich wohl St.Ingbert.Falls Du noch mehr Anregungungen brauchst oder aber ein bischen Heimatkunde(Kohlenstraße!! ) kannst Du dich ja melden.Werde morgen noch ne kleine Runde fahren und dann in Rhens hoffentlich ne gute Zeit fahren.
@all:Ich wünsche allen viel Spass in Rhens!! 
@Wade:Fährst Du?Wenn,dann aber bitte mit neuen Reifen!!  
Bis dann!!
Oliver


----------



## hermi (9. Juni 2007)

Galahan Trail: sorry, mische mich ungern ungefragt in Gespräche, aber diese Veranstaltung würde ich nicht empfehlen. 
Ich war letztes Jahr da und fand es ziemlich Sch.....
Ok, das ist vielleicht ein hartes Urteil und man sollte jedem die Chance geben, sich zu verbessern.

Gruß
Hermi


----------



## waldfrucht (9. Juni 2007)

hermi schrieb:


> Galahan Trail: sorry, mische mich ungern ungefragt in Gespräche, aber diese Veranstaltung würde ich nicht empfehlen.
> Ich war letztes Jahr da und fand es ziemlich Sch.....
> Gruß
> Hermi



Klar darfst du dich einmischen NUR warum wars sch... ?  Strecke, Orga, ....

@ Oliver
Bin heut mal unsere Tour nachgefahren und Größtenteils sogar auf derselben Strecke. Leider direkt auf der Weiberner Höhe schon Blatt aber da muß man durch. Nur das ein oder andere bin ich anders gefahren da ich wohl falsch abgebogen bin. Aber wenn man grob die Richtung weiß und durch unsere Tour war das kein Problem. Bin aber dann in Hohenleimbach abgebogen und zum Nettetal runter da es doch sehr nach Regen/Gewitter aussah. 

Wenn du Google Earth hast kann ich dir unsere Tour mal als File senden dann kannst du dir das mal von oben anschauen.

@All

Wünsch euch allen morgen viel Erfolg in Rhens!!!


----------



## Cecil974 (9. Juni 2007)

Das mit dem Gewitter ist Manuela und mir auch heute Nachmittag passiert. Hatten Glück und sind von Acht aus ziemlich zügig Heim so dass wir es noch so gerade geschafft hatten.


----------



## hermi (10. Juni 2007)

Galahan Trail:
Kostete (glaub ich) 14 , Strecke war nicht gut markiert (dünne rote Farbe auf Waldboden), auf einem Stück habe ich mir den Reifen platt gefahren, weil dort der Weg aus dicken Steinen bestand, auf die ich viel zu schnell aufgefahren bin. Über die Organisation kann ich nicht mehr viel sagen, uns hat insgesamt die Strecke auch nicht so gut gefallen, vielleicht haben wir uns auch mehr davon versprochen und waren daher etwas enttäuscht.
Aber jeder kann sich ja steigern, vielleicht ist es dieses Jahr besser?
Wenn jemand teilnimmt, kann er oder sie sich ja mal hier dazu äußern.

gruß
Hermi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (11. Juni 2007)

Na wieviel Kilometer seid ihr denn in Rhens gefahren?
Hab hier noch gar nichts dazu gelesen das da wohl die ein oder andere Abfahrt nicht richtig Beschildert war. Bekannter aus dem Studio hatte am Ende 45 Kilometer auf der Uhr und war sich Absolut sicher sich nicht verfahren zu haben!
Hat das auch direkt bei der Orga gemeldet die sich schon teilweise wunderten das dieses Jahr die Strecke so schnell ist.  
Dann ist auch irgendwann ein Fahrzeug mit Absperrband usw. zügig los gefahren.
Das der erste der 100Km nach 1:45 in Rhens durchkam war doch auch erstaunlich schnell.

Oliver hab dich gerade noch im Ziel gesehen als wir mit dem RR weiter gefahren sind.


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. Juni 2007)

sind wohl einige vom Weg abgekommen.Ich fand die Strecke schwieriger als die Alte.Dafür haben einige eine Bombenzeit gefahren!?!Von unserem Verein ist einer mit einer ganzen Gruppe von Fahrern falsch abgebogen. Die hatten am Ende 41 km.Knapp über 2h, Top Zeit.Haben der Org aber bescheid gesagt. Wurden von der Ergebnissliste gestrichen. Übrigens vermisse ich da noch ein B. aus N. ohne R. geschrieben. Wo bist du auf der Liste?Nicht vor dem Müsing Georg.
@null.ahnung: habe Termine für dich wo wir vielleicht mal zusammen fahren können: Sa. 07.07, So. 08.07 machen wir eine Tour Richtung Koblenz/Lahn/Mosel,22.07. CTF Ochtendung.Die Termine sind natürlich auch für andere die Lust haben.
bis dann Berry


----------



## null.ahnung (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo!
Wir sind in Rhens etwas unsanft aus der Freude uber die guten Zeiten gerissen worden.5km vor der dem Ziel erreichte Tina ein Anruf das es bei meinen Eltern(Babysitter!!) brennt.Wir sind schnell nach Hause! Zum Glück(im Unglück) nur Sachschaden.Wir hatten beide 50km auf dem Tacho.Vielleicht sind einige einfach bei der 2ten Streckenteilung abgebogen(eventuell auch extra) und haben dadurch nur 41km.Wen man sieht wie viele sich am Anfang einfach übernehmen kommt es Manchen wohl Recht abkürzen zu können.
Meine Zeit war 2:32:00,und ich kann es mir durchaus vorstellen das die Besten eine Zeit von 1:45:00 gefahren sind.
@ Schweißtopfen:eMail kommt
@ Wade :O´dung CTF vielleicht;;8.Juli ist Erbeskopf:Ich erwarte dich am Start der 110km Strecke!!!
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Frauenzimmer (12. Juni 2007)

hallo allerseits. ich würde sagen, dass 50 km pro runde ziemlich genau hinkommen. ich hatte zwar letztendlich 104km auf der uhr, aber das liegt daran, dass ich mich nach einer schnellen abfahrt an einer abzweigung verfahren habe. das hat mich wohl ca 15-20 min gekostet. ärgerlich, war aber selbst schuld. danach hatte ich auch keinen bock mehr mich zu beeilen  war aber eine sehr angenehme (nicht zu volle) veranstaltung, tolle verpflegung, nette leute. empfehlenswert!
gruß


----------



## null.ahnung (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo!
Ich werde morgen früh(9-10 Uhr) eine ca.60-70km(1600hm) Tour am Hochsimmer und Mayener Hinterwald machen.Wer Lust und Zeit hat bitte melden!!
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo ihr MTBler.
Hab gestern erfahren das meine FOX Gabel defekt ist und eingesendet werden muß. Irgendwas an der Gabelbrücke ist wohl defekt. Hatte schon ein Knacken gehört als ich mit Oli unterwegs war aber meinte der Sattel wärs gewesen.
So ein mi.... Grad wo das Wetter so schlecht ist und ich kein Lust hab beim RR Nass zu werden.
Das heist wohl mal 2 Wochen ohne MTB.
Naja dafür hats wenigstens beim Mittelrhein Marathon nicht geregnet und es lief ganz gut!


----------



## null.ahnung (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo!
@Waldfrucht:Shit happens! Hoffentlich wird die Rechnung nicht zu hoch 
Ich werde morgen die letzte lange Trainingsfahrt vorm Erbeskopf machen.Danach hilft nur noch beten. 
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Riderin (23. Juni 2007)

falls jemand Interesse hat..

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4509

die Touren mit den Tomburgern sind immer einfach genial.
allerdings wurde es auf kommenden Sonntag verschoben.

Grüße Jana


----------



## null.ahnung (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo Tom!
Platzierungen sind doch sowieso zweitrangig.Hauptsache man weiß das man das Mögliche aus sich rausgeholt hat.(wenn man das überhaupt will ) Es gibt ja auch viele die einfach nur genießen wollen.Wenn man Marathons im Süden mitfährt ist die Leistungsdichte meist viel höher.Allerdings bin ich nicht der Meinung das wir hier nicht genug steile Berge zum üben haben. Zwar haben wir keine 1000hm Anstiege aber steile kann ich Dir genug zeigen .Bin letzten Sonntag 55km mit 1600hm gefahren,das Verhältnis ist ähnlich dem vieler Alp-Marathons.Und wenn ich will kann ich das noch steigern.Nur will ich das nicht .
Fährst Du noch mehr Marathons diese Saison?
Bis dann 
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (25. Juni 2007)

Ja, ich lebe noch.Bin noch meine zweite Niederlage innerhalb kurzer Zeit am verarbeiten(gell,null.ahnung).Bin gestern mit Chris den Lieserpfad von Daun nach Wittlich gefahren.Zurück über den Mosel-Maar Weg.War nicht schlecht. Müssen wir mal mit mehreren in Angriff nehmen.Ist aber nichts für Weicheier.Viele Singletrails und Tragepasagen.85 km und 1000 hm. Vielleicht sehen wir uns in Andernach. Muss aber mal wieder um 14:00 Uhr arbeiten. Also früh aufstehen und zügig fahren.Georg und Chris fahren auch mit.Ich denke 8:00 Uhr Start in Andernach.
Bis dann, Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (25. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen!
@Tom:Im August fällt mir nur Neustadt a.d.W. ein(11/12 August).Soll sehr sehr Trail-lastig sein.Ich wollte evt. die 64km(oder so) fahren.
@Berry: Hol Dir den Sieg am Erbeskopf .Andernach weiß ich noch nicht.Der Lieserpfad ist wohl so ähnlich wie das Elztal.Dieses werde ich nach dem Erbeskopf endlich mal von Monreal nach Moselkern fahren.(Das 1.Mal).
Grüsse Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (25. Juni 2007)

@null.ahnung
Naja Gabel ist ja noch Garantie aber gerade bei dem scheiß Wetter würd ich gerne MTB fahren! Im Studio oder auf der Rolle hab ich kein Bock.
Außerdem hat man ja schon "Schauermärchen" vom Fox Service/Zeit gehört.

Lieserpfad wollte ich letztes Jahr auch wie hier geschrieben fahren ! Leider hatts an dem Tag ausgerechnet gegossen wie aus Kübeln!
Wenns vom Termin past wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## el rojo (25. Juni 2007)

Guten .
ich habe mir mal eure Beiträge durch gelesen .
Wollte eigentlich mal fragen wer wann wo regelmäßig fährt oder nach Absprache . 
Aber wenn man euch so hört schein ihr ja alle fast schon halb Profis zu sein und macht wohl wenig Sinn sich da mal einzuklicken .
Wenn ich mich irre schreibt ruhig mal .
Wir fahren normaler weise 1-2 die Woche ab Mayen .
Touren je nach zeit und lust .

MFG


----------



## Dicke Wade (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
@null.ahnung  Neustadt ist eine Überlegung wert.Als Vorglühen für die folgende Woche in den Alpen.Können wir noch mal drüber reden.Elztal sind wir dabei,wenn der Termin passt.
@schweißtopfen   wir treffen uns am So. um 07:30 bei mir.Lasse es wohl auch in Nickenich enden.
Wo ist eigentlich unser Alpirsbacher
Übrigens haben wir unsere Teambekleidung bekommen.Dunkelblau und gelb. Merkt euch die Farben, wenn sie an euch vorbei fliegen.
Wir sehen uns im Wald
bis dann, Berry und die SIG'ler


----------



## null.ahnung (26. Juni 2007)

> Merkt euch die Farben, wenn sie an euch vorbei fliegen.


Gemerkt!!


----------



## toncoc (27. Juni 2007)

@null.ahnung

wann willst du eltztal (monreal - moselkern) fahren?
von wo kommst du?

kenne einen feinen weg von moselkern zurück nach monreal mit wenig teer-anteil. 
fahre ich auch öfters. die runde hat dann von monreal nach monreal ca. 63km und 1200hm.
brauchste aber ca. 4.5h reine fahrtzeit für.

zeitgleich zu sigma neustadt ist ein marathon in zell, allerdings ist das ne 30er runde, die entweder 1, 2 oder 3 mal gefahren wird.
3er staffel geht auch.
ich werde dann eher vor der haustüre fahren als in neustadt.
obwohl die trails in der pfalz fein sind.


----------



## el rojo (27. Juni 2007)

@ toncoc 
was ist das für ein Marathon in Zell und wann ?
Wo findet man Infos ?

Und wie ist den der Weg an der Elz vorbei ?
Wir wollten den demnächst mal fahren  .


----------



## null.ahnung (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo!
@tonoc:Ich komm aus Kirchwald und fahre über Nitztal und Sechskantstein nach Monreal(15km/250hm).Fahren wollte ich im Juli nach dem Erbeskopf.
Neustadt würde ich mal gerne fahren,weil der überall so gelobt wird.
Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## toncoc (28. Juni 2007)

el rojo schrieb:


> @ toncoc
> was ist das für ein Marathon in Zell und wann ?
> Wo findet man Infos ?
> 
> ...



zu 1 und 2:
http://www.zeller-marathon.de/

zu 3:
konditionell und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollerer art.
wie beschrieben hat man am we bei besserem wetter spätestens ab der burg eltz bis moselkern reichlich traffic.
finden tut man den eigentlich ganz einfach (an 2 stellen ist es etwas kniffeliger zu finden):
folgen sie diesem symbol: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/135/324699583_67c5aab96b_b.jpg
unterhalb der burg pyrmont gibt es die pyrmonter mühle.
die ist als rastpunkt und zum auffüllen des trinkrucksackes und der glykogenspeicher geeignet 
aber das wurde auch schon gesagt

könnte guiden, wenn ihr wollt.
eltztal ist so ziemlich teil meines wohnzimmers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (28. Juni 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo!
> @tonoc:Ich komm aus Kirchwald und fahre über Nitztal und Sechskantstein nach Monreal(15km/250hm).Fahren wollte ich im Juli nach dem Erbeskopf.
> Neustadt würde ich mal gerne fahren,weil der überall so gelobt wird.
> Grüsse
> Oliver



würde neustadt auch gerne fahren, aber diese jahr dann wohl nicht.
marathons in der pflaz sind meist sehr gut.
bin dises jahr den gäsbck gefahren - der hammer.
wenn du das eltztal fahren willst, gib mal per pn oder mail bescheid.
vielleicht lässt es sich gemeinsam reiten


----------



## UdoWahn (28. Juni 2007)

Ich habe heute das Forum entdeckt und festgestellt, dass ich nicht der einzige bin der von Monreal nach Moselkern durchs Elztal will. In meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich leider noch keinen Freiwilligen gefunden!

Also, falls einer fahren will und einen Sparringspartner sucht, ich bin dabei!

UdoWahn


----------



## Cecil974 (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo Tom

Bis wann kann denn in Andernach gestartet werden? Von 8 bis?? Denke wir werden so gegen 9 fahren (Wenns meiner Begleitung recht ist )

Gruß Tina


----------



## toncoc (28. Juni 2007)

elztal vorschlag:
freitag nach dem erbeskopf (13.07)um 1600cet treffpunkt moreal.
dann schaffen wir es im hellen wieder nach monreal
oder eben den samstag nach dem erbeskopf(kann aber sein, das ich kurzfristig am ring rumrolle), dann gegen 1430 treffpunkt in monreal

monreal:
treffpunkt am bäcker/cafe an der ecke haupststr. - zur "altstadt"
in schlagweite zum topferladen.
ich hab den namen vergessen
aber wir sollten per se die mobilnummern am vortag austauschen, damit man sich zusammentelefonieren kann.


----------



## null.ahnung (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo Tonoc!
Fr. oder Sa. nach dem Erbeskopf geht leider nicht da
A:Meine Beine noch etwas müde sein werden(und ich will Euch ja nicht den ganzen Spass verderben!
B.:Ich an dem Tag auf meinen Jüngsten aufpassen muss!

Wie wärs mit FR.:20.07 um 15 oder 16Uhr?
Ansonsten gehts erst danach das Wochenende(da ist mir der Tag egal!)
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## UdoWahn (28. Juni 2007)

Der Samstag, 14.07.07 14:30Uhr hört sich gut an! Treffpunkt Cafe neben Töpferladen. 
Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe:  Monreal - Moselkern - Monreal.

Ich melde mich zwecks Austausch der Handy Nummern.

Bis dahin
UdoWahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DGT 07 (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Kann mir mal jemand helfen? Wie finde ich den die Berufsschule in Andernach?
MfG Timo


----------



## DGT 07 (30. Juni 2007)

Danke schön hast mir sehr geholfen. Jetzt kann ich hoffentlich Morgen in Andernach fahren.
Wenn ja versuch ich um 9 vor Ort zu sein. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
Mfg Timo


----------



## toncoc (2. Juli 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo Tonoc!
> Fr. oder Sa. nach dem Erbeskopf geht leider nicht da
> A:Meine Beine noch etwas müde sein werden(und ich will Euch ja nicht den ganzen Spass verderben!
> B.:Ich an dem Tag auf meinen Jüngsten aufpassen muss!
> ...




ja freitag ist vorgemerkt.
bitte nochmals am vortag die mobilnr. per pn.
dann passts auch


----------



## toncoc (2. Juli 2007)

UdoWahn schrieb:


> Der Samstag, 14.07.07 14:30Uhr hört sich gut an! Treffpunkt Cafe neben Töpferladen.
> Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe:  Monreal - Moselkern - Monreal.
> 
> Ich melde mich zwecks Austausch der Handy Nummern.
> ...



okee
kann aber dennoch sein, das ich kurzfristig am ring starten darf, dann fällts für mich flach.
dann termin ^


----------



## null.ahnung (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo tonoc und alle anderen!
Also am 20 Juli gehts gemeinsam von Monreal bis Moselkern durchs Elztal!! 
Zeitlich gehts bei mir ab 14 Uhr. Ich hoffe das viele Forummitglieder Zeit und Lust haben!
Fährt eigentlich sonst noch wer zum Erbeskopf?
So nah und geil und keiner da? 
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## el rojo (2. Juli 2007)

Also noch mal in der Zusammenfassung .
Tour von Monreal nach Moselkern und Zurück .
Fahrzeit 4-5 Stunden 
Treffpunkt Monreal Ortsmitte  
Freitag 13.7.07 1600 
oder 
Samstag 14.7.07 1400-1500 
oder 
Freitag 20.7.07 ?

Ich habe noch 2-3 Leute die ich frage für mitzufahren .
Oder sollen wir die Leute begrenzen wegen der Sicherheit ?

Mal eine Dumme Frage was ist am Erbskopf  und wann ?


----------



## toncoc (3. Juli 2007)

erbeskopf:
http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/

termine:
fr. 13.07 14:30 treffpunkt am cafe/bäckerei schräg gegenüber dem töpferladen am "eingang" altstadt.
sa. 14.07 14:30 gleicher treffpunkt, aber bei mir unter vorbehalt, da ich evtl. kurfristig bei der trw-trophy starte
fr. 20.07 14:30 gleicher treffpunkt

es ist prinzipiell egal, wieviel kommen, es dauert dann halt etwas länger.
4,5 stunden sind sehr schnell und beinhalten keine pause.
als tour ist das mit pause an der pyrmonter mühle in 5,5-6h (je nach teilnehmerzahl) zu bewältigen.
es empfiehlt sich, bereifung mit grip zu verwenden.
eine bitte vorab:
keinen falschen ehrgeiz.
im elztal kommt JEDER an seine grenzen.
wer es übertreibt kann sich mitunter schwer verletzen.
bleibt man jedoch innerhalb seiner fähigkeiten. ist das alles nicht mehr gefährlich, als ein spaziergang.
die tour wie einen marathon angehen. man braucht permanent körner.
bitte etwas kleingeld für nen happen oder trinken an der pyrmonter mühle mitnehmen.

ich freu mich - wird ne gaudi

bitte die mobilnr. per pn.
dann kann man auf den anderen warten, falls sich einer verspätet.
sonst sind die anderen schon unterwegs und man hechelt hnterher.


----------



## el rojo (3. Juli 2007)

also wenn das so ist mit dem Elztal würde ich sagen wir gehen auf Samstag da haben wir mit der Dämmerung weniger Gefahr  ins Dunkele zu kommern  .
Bereifung :  wir fahren alle NobyNic sollte also kein Problem darstellen denke ich .
Ich würde lieber in die richtung tour mit Pause gehen . Eine ganze  Tour durch käulen muß nicht sein .


----------



## toncoc (3. Juli 2007)

pause ist eigentlich pflicht 
und ne tour soll es sowieso sein - kein gehacke.
aber selbst als tour ist das ganze technisch und konditionell anspruchsvollerer art.
nobby nic ist eine gute wahl

hmmm dunkelheit.
14:30 sind 14:30, oder?
jedenfalls kann ich weder freitag noch samstag früher.
also bis denne
toncoc


----------



## UdoWahn (3. Juli 2007)

Elztal-Tour


Hi,
nach den letzten Beiträgen soll wohl am Fr, 20.07.07 um 14:30Uhr die Tour von Monreal aus starten! 
OK, ich wäre dann auf jeden Fall dabei!

Bis dahin
UdoWahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el rojo (3. Juli 2007)

freitags kann ich so früh nicht .
mir wäre Samstags lieber


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juli 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Also am 20 Juli gehts gemeinsam von Monreal bis Moselkern durchs Elztal!!
> Zeitlich gehts bei mir ab 14 Uhr. Ich hoffe das viele Forummitglieder Zeit und Lust haben!


Lust hätte ich schon, aber fleißige Menschen müssen auch Freitags arbeiten!


----------



## toncoc (4. Juli 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich schon, aber fleißige Menschen müssen auch Freitags arbeiten!




fleißige menschen arbeiten in der woche soviel, das sie freitags früh nach hause dürfen


dann komm doch am samstag den 21., genau wie el rojo


----------



## UdoWahn (4. Juli 2007)

Nun denn, dann Samstag 14:30Uhr von Monreal. 
UdoWahn


----------



## toncoc (4. Juli 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> fleißige menschen arbeiten in der woche soviel, das sie freitags früh nach hause dürfen
> 
> 
> dann komm doch am samstag den 21., genau wie el rojo



und udowahn


----------



## toncoc (4. Juli 2007)

also
fr. 14.07 14:30 monreal
toncoc

fr. 20.07 14:30 monreal
null.ahnung 
toncoc

sa 21.07 14:30 monreal
udowahn
elrojo
xcracer(?) 
toncoc


einfach zitieren und dazuschreiben wer will.
dann jibbet von mir die mobilnr. spätestens am vortag


----------



## maifelder (5. Juli 2007)

gelöscht, dachte jetzt am Samstag, sorry


----------



## null.ahnung (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Hab leider vergessen,dass am Fr.20 Formel 1 auf´m Ring ist,und ich da mit meinen Kindern hin fahr.  
Also ich könnte wohl in den nächsten 2 Wochen nur am Sa.14 Juli (mit müden Beinen,aber egal) oder am So.22 Juli. 
Ansonsten eben danach mal.Normalerweise fahre ich jeden Fr. und So.
@tonocM kommt.
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## XCRacer (5. Juli 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> xcracer(?)


Kann leider an diesem WE nicht. Wäre sowieso nur gekommen, wenn der Oliver mitgefahren wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (6. Juli 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> also
> fr. 14.07 14:30 monreal
> toncoc
> null.ahnung
> ...



edit, oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## waldfrucht (6. Juli 2007)

Tja da Canyon es geschafft hat meine defekte Gabel eine Woche bei ihnen rum liegen zu lassen    weiß ich gar nicht wann ich überhaupt mein Rad bekomme.
Deshalb kann ich keinen Termin zusagen.
Wollte eigentlich paar Tage in MTB Urlaub fahren. Das kann ich jetzt abschminken!


----------



## Cecil974 (6. Juli 2007)

Hey Manuela

Da die Männer ja anscheinend  alle ins Elztal ausfliegen werden könnten wir doch auch mal wieder was in Angriff nehmen oder? Weißt du was über die Ochtendunger CTF? Kommst du nun am Wochendende mit zum Erbeskopf?

Gruß Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (6. Juli 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Hey Manuela
> 
> Da die Männer ja anscheinend  alle ins Elztal ausfliegen werden könnten wir doch auch mal wieder was in Angriff nehmen oder? Weißt du was über die Ochtendunger CTF? Kommst du nun am Wochendende mit zum Erbeskopf?
> 
> Gruß Tina



Hi Tina, 
ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich am Sonntag mitfahren werde. Das hängt noch von ein paar Sachen ab. Ich werde dich dann informieren. Wegen der Ochtendunger CTF kann ich mich mal erkundigen. Weißt du, welcher Verein den organisiert. Es gibt 2 in Ochtendung.
Was sollen wir denn in Angriff nehmen? Doch nicht etwas mountainbike fahren?!?   Wir müssen uns auch noch mal anderweitig treffen  
LG Manuela


----------



## null.ahnung (6. Juli 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> edit, oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?



Sa.14.Juli:null.ahnung


----------



## Dicke Wade (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo Mädels,
schaut mal auf www.rst-ochtendung.de
Start wird wohl wieder an der Hauptschule sein ,ab 7:00 Uhr, bis 10:00 Uhr. 70/50/30 km. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el rojo (6. Juli 2007)

was heißt den hier direkt wieder *Die Männer *.
Könnt ja mit fahren !
Oder was anderes vorschlagen für die nächsten Wochen !


----------



## Cecil974 (7. Juli 2007)

Nö können wir nicht. War auch nicht bös gemeint . Aber da Oliver (null.ahnung) mitfährt muß ich auf die gemeinsamen Kinder aufpassen
Gruß Tina


----------



## el rojo (7. Juli 2007)

das nächste mal bleibt er dann zu Hause und du fährst mit !

Bei Gelegenheit müssen wir dann mal die Zusammenhänge hier näher erleutern .

Ich bin ja noch neu und ihr schein euch ja schon ganz gut untereinander zu kenn


----------



## toncoc (7. Juli 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> edit, oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?



eieieiei

jetzt mache ich schon aus dem 14 einen freitag.
okee.
14.07 samstag in monreal 14:30
null.ahnung
toncoc
sonst noch wer?



toncoc schrieb:


> sa. 14.07 14:30 monreal
> toncoc
> null.ahnung
> 
> ...


damit siehts dann wohl so aus.


----------



## waldfrucht (8. Juli 2007)

Mal schauen wenn mein Rad bis dahin noch fertig wird melde ich mich nochmal.
Aber erste Tour nach 3 Wochen, reparatur oder mit einer Leihgabel ist immer so ne Sache.

Naja der ein oder andere hier wird ja jetzt am Erbeskopf unterwegs sein.
Viel Spaß und wenig Pannen!!!
Das Wetter meint es ja fast schon zu gut heut.


----------



## null.ahnung (9. Juli 2007)

Tach zusammen!
Zurück vom Erbeskopf und bereit für neue Schandtaten!! 
@Waldfrucht:Besser 1.Tour nach 3 Wochen als 1.Tour nach dem Erbeskopf!!
Ich hab drauf gehofft das du mich den Berg hoch ziehst!!

Ich hoffe es fahren noch ein paar Leutchen am Samstag mit!!
Bis dann 
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (9. Juli 2007)

Wieso hoch?
Ihr fahrt doch runter und zurück bist du dann so erholt das es locker geht!  
Ok wenn du von Monreal noch heim must da haste natürlich noch 2x hoch!

Wie lange bist du denn gefahren?


----------



## null.ahnung (9. Juli 2007)

JaJa!!
110km in 7:32:00 !!
Der Erbeskopf ist echt fies!!!
Von 264 Startern haben nur 186 gefinisht!!
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## toncoc (10. Juli 2007)

ich muss am 14.07 passen, da ich nun doch am ring fahren kann.
der 20. und 21. steht bei mir definitv fest.
sorry null.ahnung, am 21. dann mit von der partie?


----------



## null.ahnung (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Nächste Woche werde ich zu 99% nicht können! Das Jahr ist ja noch lang.Hab mir jetzt beim Erbeskopf von so einer Hunsrück-Zecke den Borreliose-Erreger eingefangen. Muss jetzt 2 Wochen Antibiotika futtern.Darf aber trotzdem weiterfahren. Morgen werde ich meine Beine mal etwas locker strampeln.
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el rojo (10. Juli 2007)

wer war schon mal in Daun beim Vulkan Marathon ?


----------



## toncoc (11. Juli 2007)

el rojo schrieb:


> wer war schon mal in Daun beim Vulkan Marathon ?




ja, war super, aber dieses jahr wurde die strecke geändert.
2005 und 2006 war die sowieso anders, da etappenrennen.
die mitteldistanz wird schnell sein, sind "bloß" 1300hm, damit 300-400hm weniger als die meisten anderen mitteldistanzen im land.
2004 waren es noch 1500hm, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## waldfrucht (11. Juli 2007)

Wie Oli 7 1/2 Stunden und dann langsamer wie eine Zecke?  ;-)
Wünsch dir gute besserung! Mit sowas ist nicht zu spassen!

Hab heute mein Bike zurück bekommen. Werd morgen mal eine kleine Runde drehen ob die das auch richtig zusammen gebaut haben.
Naja ein Teil hab ich schon gesehen die haben die Bremsleitung vorne außen um die Gabel verlegt.  :-(
Ansonsten wäre ich vielleicht Samstag mitgefahren. schauen wir mal nächste Woche!


----------



## TaraTatjama (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tina,
wie sieht es aus mit Radfahren? Morgen Zeit und Lust?
Gruß Manuela


----------



## UdoWahn (16. Juli 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> also
> fr. 14.07 14:30 monreal
> toncoc
> 
> ...




Hi,
für mich steht noch der 21.07.07, treffen 14:30 in Monreal,
bis dahin
UdoWahn


----------



## Cecil974 (16. Juli 2007)

Hi Manu

Bin doch gestern Abend erst wieder aus der Ferienwoche zurückgekommen. War Betreuerin und hatte mir auch eigentlich ne Woche "Urlaub" verdient. Bin nämlich ziemlich krank den Erbeskopf gefahren (habe schon Ärger von diversen Personen dafür bekommen ) War keine gute Idee. Bin aber wieder fit. Hoffe wir kriegen diese Woche was hin.

Gruß Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (18. Juli 2007)

Hi Tina,
ich gönne dir auch den Urlaub.  
Bei mir geht es höchstens erst am Samstag/Sonntag, du weißt mein Finger ist noch nicht so belastbar.
LG Manuela


----------



## DGT 07 (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
fährt irgendwer die CTF in O´dung oder kann Angaben über Strecken- Höhenprofil machen? 
MfG TT


----------



## el rojo (18. Juli 2007)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> schaut mal auf www.rst-ochtendung.de
> Start wird wohl wieder an der Hauptschule sein ,ab 7:00 Uhr, bis 10:00 Uhr. 70/50/30 km. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja
> Berry



wir kommen so wie es aus sieht mit 4-5 Leuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (18. Juli 2007)

wir starten um 0900 in ochtendung


----------



## Nobby2 (18. Juli 2007)

hallo
ich wohne bei kaisersesch... suche einen All Mountain/Endurotrail... meine Hausstrecke ist das Elztal... könnt ihr mir ein paar in Umgebung nennen??

MFG


----------



## el rojo (18. Juli 2007)

@dicke wade 
wir wollten auch so gegen 9 Starten 
@Nobby2 
ich bin von esch 
endert von esch, Meilen Stein , runter in die Endert und dann anstatt links runter nach cochem rechts richtung Martental, wasserfall , schiefer gruben und dann hinten hoch richtung Laubach Müllenbach . 
einige trage passagen .


----------



## toncoc (18. Juli 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> hallo
> ich wohne bei kaisersesch... suche einen All Mountain/Endurotrail... meine Hausstrecke ist das Elztal... könnt ihr mir ein paar in Umgebung nennen??
> 
> MFG



wo bei kaisersesch - richtung coc?


----------



## toncoc (18. Juli 2007)

habe gestern das elztal ab dauber mühle zügig durchgeritten.
wenn es vom grip her so bleibt wirds am samstag ne sause.
war gestern der beste elztalritt bisher.


----------



## DGT 07 (18. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Infos! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (19. Juli 2007)

So hab mein Bike zurück und bin 2x ne kleine Tour gefahren. Hab mich natürlich direkt 2x lang gemacht.  
Weiß nicht stelle mich im MOMENT etwas dämlich an! 
Ich überlege noch ob ich Samstag mitfahre da es ja auch sehr technisch ist. Bei meinem Glück im Moment.......

War ja ca. 63km und 1200hm 4-5 Std.?
Macht ihr jetzt ne Pause an der Mühle?


----------



## Siegfried (19. Juli 2007)

el rojo schrieb:


> @dicke wade
> wir wollten auch so gegen 9 Starten
> @Nobby2
> ich bin von esch
> ...



ich bin zwar nicht aus Esch, bin aber mit ein paar Freunden aus Esch folgende Tour abgefahren: Esch,Lauchbach,Kloster Martental, Wilde Endert,Hochwasserweg nach Cochem, an der Mosel entlang bis nach Pommern, Pommerbachtal hoch bis zur Alten Molkerei. War gut gewesen.

 Gruß


----------



## Nobby2 (19. Juli 2007)

@ el rojo... ja Endert bin ich am samstag gefahren war mir aber noch zu klitschisch auf den steinen die ständig auftauchen...
trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag... ich bin allerdings nur bis zur Weissmühle gefahren muss noch stark an meiner Kondition arbeiten
@toncoc... ich komme aus Hambuch und selber? Bin die Endert letzte mal am Donnerstag und am Sonntag gefahren - Werhältnisse waren am Wochenende wirklich nicht zu topen

MFG


----------



## Dicke Wade (19. Juli 2007)

also, wer lust hat, 0900 start in ochtendung. fahren um 0815 in nickenich los über kretz, plaidt hoch nach o.. alpirsbacher und der rest von chaka was geht ab? schweistopfen, null ahnung und alle sonst noch. wie wäre es mit einer großen gruppe?


----------



## null.ahnung (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
@Wade: Nach Sitzung der Familienkonferenz sieht es so das ich am So. um 9.00 in O´dung am Start stehe. 
Ich werde Dir meine Mobil-Nr. per PM schicken,falls wir uns verpassen.
Ihr fahrt ja wohl die 70km,oder?
@tonoc und die anderen im Elztal:Viel Spass,das nächste mal bin ich dabei!!

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## toncoc (19. Juli 2007)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> So hab mein Bike zurück und bin 2x ne kleine Tour gefahren. Hab mich natürlich direkt 2x lang gemacht.
> Weiß nicht stelle mich im MOMENT etwas dämlich an!
> Ich überlege noch ob ich Samstag mitfahre da es ja auch sehr technisch ist. Bei meinem Glück im Moment.......
> 
> ...




ja, pause an der mühle
pause an der tanke in karden, oder wo immer ihr wollt
komm ruhig mit


----------



## toncoc (19. Juli 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> @toncoc... ich komme aus Hambuch und selber?



dann du bist ein nachbar
kommst du samstag mit?
falls es dir zu heftig wird, kannst du jederzeit abkürzen (gamlen, kaifenheim, roes, möntenich, pilligerheck)
treffpunkt 14:30 monreal


----------



## toncoc (19. Juli 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> @Wade: Nach Sitzung der Familienkonferenz sieht es so das ich am So. um 9.00 in O´dung am Start stehe.
> Ich werde Dir meine Mobil-Nr. per PM schicken,falls wir uns verpassen.
> Ihr fahrt ja wohl die 70km,oder?
> ...



auf jeden fall.


----------



## lissen (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo El Rojo,

wir sind 5 Leute aus Müllenbach.
könnten uns ja mal über gute Touren bei uns in der Gegend austauschen.


----------



## lissen (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo toncoc,

kannst du mir info`s über den streckenverlauf eurer elztour geben ?
wir würden die tour auch gerne mal fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldfrucht (20. Juli 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> ja, pause an der mühle
> pause an der tanke in karden, oder wo immer ihr wollt
> komm ruhig mit



Ich hab gerade mal geschaut. Wenns "erst" um 14:30 los geht + 5 Std. wirds ja fast 20:00 bis wir zurück sind/ich daheim bin.
Muß leider um 19:30 in Koblenz beim Grillen sein. Das klappt zeitlich nicht.
Beim nächstenmal bin ich aber dabei! Dann bin ich auch wieder richtig Fit!


Viel Spaß!


----------



## el rojo (20. Juli 2007)

@lissen 

wir fahren von esch aus meist mit 2-3 Leuten .
Jetzt so richtige Hammertouren haben wir hier eignetlich nicht .
Endert ( teilweise schön , teilweise nichtfahrbar )
Pommerbach wollten wir mal austesten .
Aber Büchel rüber müssen einige schöne Wege sein aber das müßtet ihr ja besser kennen als ich .
Ich fahre auch viel mit Leuten im Mayener Raum .
mayen Kürrenberg , laacher See


----------



## toncoc (20. Juli 2007)

lissen schrieb:


> Hallo toncoc,
> 
> kannst du mir info`s über den streckenverlauf eurer elztour geben ?
> wir würden die tour auch gerne mal fahren.




start monreal, ziel monreal
zwischen monreal und moselkern gibt es eigentlich nur einen weg, dann moselkern/müden/karden - brohlbachtal bis polcherholz/lehnholz und dann über straße die letzten km nach runter monreal.


----------



## toncoc (20. Juli 2007)

el rojo schrieb:


> @lissen
> 
> wir fahren von esch aus meist mit 2-3 Leuten .
> Jetzt so richtige Hammertouren haben wir hier eignetlich nicht .
> ...



direkt vor der haustür jede menge schöne trails.
das pommerbachtal ist fein, aber es sollte trocken sein, hinter binningen hört sonst der spaß auf.
ach ja, und auskennen sollte man sich - die beschilderung, wenn vorhanden ein witz.

und die endert ist noch gut fahrbar - im verhältnis zur baybach-klamm oder schnellbachtal....


----------



## toncoc (23. Juli 2007)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal geschaut. Wenns "erst" um 14:30 los geht + 5 Std. wirds ja fast 20:00 bis wir zurück sind/ich daheim bin.
> Muß leider um 19:30 in Koblenz beim Grillen sein. Das klappt zeitlich nicht.
> Beim nächstenmal bin ich aber dabei! Dann bin ich auch wieder richtig Fit!
> 
> ...




es wurde knapp nach 21:00 uhr, ich muss aber auch gestehen, das wir erst gegen 15:00 uhr in monreal wegkamen.
aber mir hats gut gefallen, und den anderen?


----------



## el rojo (23. Juli 2007)

als ich zu Hause war hatte ich 80 km auf der Uhr .
Der Sonntag war dann nach 30 km nur noch Quälen . 

SChicke mal die Bilder !


----------



## UdoWahn (23. Juli 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> es wurde knapp nach 21:00 uhr, ich muss aber auch gestehen, das wir erst gegen 15:00 uhr in monreal wegkamen.
> aber mir hats gut gefallen, und den anderen?




Die Tour war der Hammer!!!!!!!!!! Es war bestimmt nicht die letzte an der Elz!!!

Noch mal vielen Dank an toncoc, ein super Scout und Motivator.

Bis dahin
UdoWahn


----------



## toncoc (23. Juli 2007)

el rojo schrieb:


> als ich zu Hause war hatte ich 80 km auf der Uhr .
> Der Sonntag war dann nach 30 km nur noch Quälen .
> 
> SChicke mal die Bilder !



"immer diese technik schei$$e" 
aber immer dran bleiben - der rest kommt von alleine


----------



## toncoc (23. Juli 2007)

UdoWahn schrieb:


> Die Tour war der Hammer!!!!!!!!!! Es war bestimmt nicht die letzte an der Elz!!!
> 
> Noch mal vielen Dank an toncoc, ein super Scout und Motivator.
> 
> ...



danke und gerne

last man standing:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maschsa (25. Juli 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> es wurde knapp nach 21:00 uhr, ich muss aber auch gestehen, das wir erst gegen 15:00 uhr in monreal wegkamen.
> aber mir hats gut gefallen, und den anderen?



Hallo!

Würde die Tour gerne mal nachfahren, hat zufällig jemand die GPS-Daten?

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## toncoc (25. Juli 2007)

Maschsa schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Würde die Tour gerne mal nachfahren, hat zufällig jemand die GPS-Daten?
> 
> Gruß Maschsa



leider nicht
bin da aber öfters unterwegs
wann hast du das denn vor?


----------



## Riderin (25. Juli 2007)

schnell mal Grüße an Tina und Manuela abstelll..
wir sind übers Wochenende im Odenwald biken.

Bericht folgt dann ;-)

LG Jana


----------



## UdoWahn (25. Juli 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> leider nicht
> bin da aber öfters unterwegs
> wann hast du das denn vor?



Ich bin gerne wieder dabei!!
UdoWahn


----------



## Maschsa (26. Juli 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> leider nicht
> bin da aber öfters unterwegs
> wann hast du das denn vor?



Hallo toncoc,

habe noch keinen Termin ins Auge gefasst, habe aber ab 06. August Urlaub. Würde mich kurzfristig bei Dir melden. Hast Du eventuell Tage an denen Du immer Zeit hast?

Gruß Maschsa


----------



## Cecil974 (26. Juli 2007)

Hey Jana
Viel Spaß im Odenwald. Danach können wir drei uns mal treffen. Habe die nächsten Wochenenden bis zum Vulkanbike nix vor!!

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (26. Juli 2007)

Maschsa schrieb:


> Hallo toncoc,
> 
> habe noch keinen Termin ins Auge gefasst, habe aber ab 06. August Urlaub. Würde mich kurzfristig bei Dir melden. Hast Du eventuell Tage an denen Du immer Zeit hast?
> 
> Gruß Maschsa



generell samstags und sonntags ab mittags; 
montags, mittwochs, donnerstags ab ca. 1800.
ausnahmen bestätigen die regel.


----------



## toncoc (26. Juli 2007)

vorschlag:

wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet:
rund um cochem - calmont am kommenden samstag
start/ziel cochem (parkplatz hotel weissmühle in der endert)

tour:
nicht so trailig wie das elztal, aber teilweise gespickt mit schönen, gut zu fahrenden trails. sehr wenig teer, sehr schöne aussichten.
wer will, kann mit mir die galgenlay und die brauselay fahren (beide entweder sehr steil und/oder nicht ganz einfach) - können aber auch problemlos umfahren werden.
gesamt ca. 70km/1400hm.
die hm teilen sich nahezu komplett auf auf 5 rampen auf, die allesamt nicht anspruchsvoll sind - es kann schön im eigenen im rhythmus gefahren werden.
es kann aber auch auf 55km/1100hm und 4 rampen verkürzt werden (dann ohne brauselay).
dauer 6,5h/5h, bei touriger fahrweise.
es besteht die möglichkeit, einen abstecher ins cafe galerie nach eller zu machen. dann bitte ca. 45min addieren.
schöner abschluss in eiscafe bortolot cochem möglich.

interesse?


----------



## lissen (27. Juli 2007)

Wir sind gestern bei uns in Müllenbach los, Richtung Monreal und dann die Elz bis Moselkern gefahren. So eine geile Tour hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Am Anfang dachte ich mir, wo bleiben die Singletrails?, aber danach gings mit den Trails richtig los und fand fast kein Ende mehr.
Ich denke dass wir diese Tour noch öfters fahren werden.

Vielen Dank, lieber JAKOB ( Jakobsweg )!!!


----------



## Nobby2 (27. Juli 2007)

Ich fahre immer erst zwischen Roes und Münstermaifeld in die Eltz bis moselkern - Kardener Berg wieder heim... sind davor auch noch schöne Singletrails?? Möchte auch mal übern Brohlbach wieder heim probieren...
würde mich gerne mal bei euch anschließen hab aber glaube ich noch zu wenig Kondition
@toncoc is das Düngenheim??

MFG


----------



## toncoc (27. Juli 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer erst zwischen Roes und Münstermaifeld in die Eltz bis moselkern - Kardener Berg wieder heim... sind davor auch noch schöne Singletrails?? Möchte auch mal übern Brohlbach wieder heim probieren...
> würde mich gerne mal bei euch anschließen hab aber glaube ich noch zu wenig Kondition
> @toncoc is das Düngenheim??
> 
> MFG




ja. ist düngenheim
brohlbach bietet sich doch für dich an.
da kannst du druchziehen bis hinter dünfus und dann über zettingen zu dir.
ist einfacher, als der kardener berg

vor der roeser brückenmühle liegen ein paar schöne trails, aber ab der brückenmühle ists am besten.
empfehlung: oberhalb gamlen ins elztal einsteigen, dann kommst du nache inem feinem downhill direkt oberhalb der daubermühle raus.
dann hat du alle trails drin


----------



## toncoc (27. Juli 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> vorschlag:
> 
> wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet:
> rund um cochem - calmont am kommenden samstag
> ...



keiner, oder liegts am termin?


----------



## Nobby2 (28. Juli 2007)

@toncoc
vielen dank  werde das mal in Angriffnehemn... vor allen dingen das mit gamlen hört sich gut an

MFG


----------



## Dicke Wade (30. Juli 2007)

hallo mtb'ler
werde am samstag auf den ring fahren.bischen 24h rennen schauen.
abfahrt um 12:00 in nickenich.wer hat lust.man kann sich ja auch auf dem weg treffen.laacher see, weibern, kempenich,hohenleimbach,jammelshofen
brünchen,start und ziel.
könnt euch ja melden.
berry


----------



## null.ahnung (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo Berry!
Bin jetzt seid fast 2 Wochen wegen dem Virus nicht gefahren.Ich will morgen meine 1.Tour fahren.Wenn alles glatt läuft bin ich am Samstag vielleicht dabei.Melde mich dann nochmal.
Bis dann und Gruss an alle
Oliver


----------



## Riderin (31. Juli 2007)

Zurück aus dem Odenwald.. schön wars, landschaftlich ähnlich der Eifel

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/745/bikenodenwald009rj6.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/>

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/5954/bikenodenwald010lr5.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/>

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/9693/bikenodenwald014pp5.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/>

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/3905/bikenodenwald017wi7.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/>



Mädelz, wie schauts mit Samstag Abend aus? kampfmaschinenfest??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (31. Juli 2007)

********...  dann nochmal ..


----------



## Cecil974 (1. August 2007)

Hi Jana

Samstag am späten Nachmittag werden wir wohl noch was radeln. Eventuell zum Ring (  ) da is doch Rad am Ring. Wäre doch ne schöne Tour von Mayen aus oder? Ist ja lange hell... Oli fährt nämlich mittags schon und da kann ich erst danach fahren.
Morgen ab 18 Uhr fahren wir bei Manuela am Laacher See - falls du Lust hast kommste mit 
Freitag kann ich nur vormittags fahren.


LG Tina


----------



## waldfrucht (1. August 2007)

Ich werd auch am Samstag am Ring sein. Fahr so ca. ab 13:00 mit dem RR paar Runden über den Ring. 2-3 Runden mit der Freundin (das reicht ihr glaub ich   )und dann noch alleine 1-2 Runden.
Also "Winken"!!!    

Hab mir am Samstag bei Canyon noch ein neues RR geschossen!     
Also wer im Moment noch ein RR sucht die werfen im Outlet Store wirklich paar Schnäppchen raus, zu teils super Preisen.  Einfach öfter am Tag schauen. Da gibts teils Ultimate Carbon RR aus 2006 mit Dura ACE für 1499!


----------



## Riderin (1. August 2007)

Tina, Morgen muss ich arbeiten, Freitag VM wäre gut ;-)

LG Jana


----------



## toncoc (2. August 2007)

allen viel spaß auf und um den ring

ich fahr in die pfalz.
http://www.structed.com/sis/index.php

bis dann


----------



## null.ahnung (2. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
@Berry:Wann bist Du Sa. in Weibern.Werde dann dort hinkommen(Halle?).Ich fahr dann mit zum Ring.Ich weiss allerdings noch nicht genau wie lange.Es kann sein das ich mich in Nürburg vielleicht wieder Richtung Heimat ausklinke.

@all:Fährt noch wer am 12. August den Zeller Marathon mit.Ist ja erstmals am Start.Vielleicht entwickelt sich ja auch so was Tolles wie der Schinderhannes.

Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## null.ahnung (2. August 2007)

@toncoc:Viel Spaß!!


----------



## toncoc (2. August 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> @Berry:Wann bist Du Sa. in Weibern.Werde dann dort hinkommen(Halle?).Ich fahr dann mit zum Ring.Ich weiss allerdings noch nicht genau wie lange.Es kann sein das ich mich in Nürburg vielleicht wieder Richtung Heimat ausklinke.
> 
> @all:Fährt noch wer am 12. August den Zeller Marathon mit.Ist ja erstmals am Start.Vielleicht entwickelt sich ja auch so was Tolles wie der Schinderhannes.
> ...



zell fahre ich
entweder in einer staffel oder die 90 alleine
aber fahren werde ich definitv
allerdings sieht die strecke sehr unspektakulär aus - alles waldautobahn.
die zeller sind halt zu cc geprägt (emc und so)


----------



## Dicke Wade (3. August 2007)

@ null.ahnung: wir sind so um 13:45 in weibern.treffen uns am lidl wenns geht.ist am anfang von weibern. ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el rojo (3. August 2007)

wir wollten in Zell fahren !
Wer alles mit kommt und welche STrecken wir fahren klären wir in der nächsten Woche .
Ich habe mir mein Knie in Ischgl lediert und die Kumpels wollen erst mal sehen wie sie den Ring diese WE überstehen .


----------



## null.ahnung (3. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!


> Dicke Wade  	@ null.ahnung: wir sind so um 13:45 in weibern.treffen uns am lidl wenns geht.ist am anfang von weibern. ok?


Geht klar!!


> el rojo  	wir wollten in Zell fahren !
> Wer alles mit kommt und welche STrecken wir fahren klären wir in der nächsten Woche .
> Ich habe mir mein Knie in Ischgl lediert und die Kumpels wollen erst mal sehen wie sie den Ring diese WE überstehen .


Solange kann man sich aber nicht anmelden!Nur bis So.5.August.Also aufpassen!!

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (3. August 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @Waldfrucht ich bin leider erst ab ca. 15 Uhr am Ring evt. sieht man sich und kann 1-2 Runden zusammen drehen.
> Werde wohl am JellyBelly Trikot und am Rad zu erkennen sein.




Mit dem Triko werd ich dich auf jeden Fall erkennen!
Ich werd mit meiner Freundin wohl ein hauptsächlich schwarzes Triko mit etwas rot/weiß von Hürzeler tragen. Beide mit silbernen Canyon RR und 1 Liter Iso Star Flaschen.
Mal schauen da ist bestimmt viel los.


----------



## Cecil974 (4. August 2007)

War doch schön am Ring. Manuela und ich waren zwar nur Zuschauer aber es war echt viel los  Wir sind noch um die Nordschleife mit den Rädern und dann wieder heim...Also Jana. Nächstes Jahr machen wir da auch mit 

Gruß Tina


----------



## Dicke Wade (5. August 2007)

@null.ahnung: alles gut überstanden?hab die 90 vollgemacht.war heute noch ein bischen auf den mayener radweg.mit zell muß ich mir noch überlegen. werde mich melden. bis dann   Berry


----------



## null.ahnung (5. August 2007)

Hallo!!
Da ich meine Viruserkrannkung wohl überstanden hab ,hab ich mich heute direkt mal für die 60km in Zell angemeldet.
@Berry: Hast Du unsere 2 verschollenen Mitfahrer wieder aufgetrieben ?
Vielleicht kriegen wir es in Zukunft ja öfters auf die Reihe zusammen(nicht nur gegeneinander bei den VA´s ) zu fahren.
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (6. August 2007)

@null.ahnung: die zwei waren schom zu hause.haben uns im start und ziel bereich wohl dauernt verfehlt.naja, am sonntag fahren wir vielleicht auch nach zell.können uns ja jetzt kurzfristig entscheiden.den start haben sie auf 11:00 verschoben. da kann man sogar noch etwas ausschlafen. am samstag wollte ich mit den saynern mit fahren. melde mich die tage noch einmal
berry


----------



## null.ahnung (6. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir fahren so nach Zell,das wir zum Start da sind. 

Hat einer von Euch Lust eventuell zu einer der folgenden Veranstaltungen zu fahren:
1.: Taunus trails in Eppstein am 19 August
2.: Biebergrund Marathon in Rossbach(Spessart) am 26 August

Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## privy (6. August 2007)

hat jemand einen link über zell?

wäre nett.

privy


----------



## Cecil974 (6. August 2007)

Der Link ist

www.zeller-marathon.de

Gruß Tina


----------



## UdoWahn (6. August 2007)

Hi,
am 02.09.07 ist der CTF in Mayen. Kennt eine/r die Strecke? Bestimmt! Ist die gut?

Gruß
UdoWahn


----------



## privy (6. August 2007)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Der Link ist
> 
> www.zeller-marathon.de
> 
> Gruß Tina



besten dank

privy


----------



## UdoWahn (7. August 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @Udo
> Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall in Mayen zu fahren schöne Landschaft nette Strecke und gute Verpflegung was will man mehr.
> 
> Und genug Parkplätze



Nun denn, dann ran ans Rad!

Gruß
UdoWahn


----------



## Cecil974 (7. August 2007)

Hi UdoWahn
Die bieten wieder drei schöne Strecken an. Kannste ja auch nachlesen...

http://www.radsportclub-mayen.de/

viel Spaß bei der CTF


----------



## BrexbachG. (10. August 2007)

Hallo Ihr vom anderen (Rhein)Ufer.....

wenn ihr mögt........

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255683&page=20

wäre schön wenn jemand von Euch kommt......

Wir wollen demnächst auch auf die "andere Seite" übersetzen und brauchen dann vor Ort auch noch eure Hilfe als Guides...

viele Grüße und hoffentlich bis morgen 1300 h in Sayn am Schloß ????

ggf. bitte unter unserem Fred http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255683&page=20  antworten....


----------



## null.ahnung (11. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Allen in Zell viel Spass morgen.Vielleicht sieht man sich ja vor,während oder nach dem Rennen.Viel Erfolg!
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (12. August 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Allen in Zell viel Spass morgen.Vielleicht sieht man sich ja vor,während oder nach dem Rennen.Viel Erfolg!
> Bis dann
> Oliver




habe ein paar von diesem thread gesehen 
du bist die 60er gefahren?
wie wars?


----------



## null.ahnung (13. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!


> wie wars?


Ich bin die 60km in 3Std.11min. gefahren.Hab mich aber irgenwieconfused: ) nicht so ganz gut/fit gefühlt. Aber es hat wie immer trotzdem Spaß gemacht! 
Strecke war halt sehr schnell und landschaftlich sehr schön!
Der Trail-Anteil lag ja fast schon auf Elztal-Niveau!! 
Hab jetzt eigendlich vor nächste Woche die 53km bei den "Taunustrails" zu fahren und danach die 95km in Rossbach.Dafür sollte Zell ganz nützlich gewesen sein.
Mfg
Oliver


----------



## toncoc (13. August 2007)

ist doch ne feine zeit
glückwunsch

der trailanteil war wirklich pervers


----------



## null.ahnung (13. August 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> ist doch ne feine zeit
> glückwunsch


Danke für die Blumen!! 
Wie habt Ihr den die Staffel beendet.
Bekannte von uns haben gewonnen(Bernd und Lisa Schmitz).
Was ich im übrigen sehr gut fand,war das man beide Rundenzeiten einzeln aufzeichnete.Hatte zwischen 1 und 2 Runde 5min Differenz,was ich sehr gut fand,da ich immer versuche die ganze Distanz sehr gleichmässig zu fahren.(Für mich das A&O beim Marathon).
Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## toncoc (13. August 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!!
> Wie habt Ihr den die Staffel beendet.
> Bekannte von uns haben gewonnen(Bernd und Lisa Schmitz).
> Was ich im übrigen sehr gut fand,war das man beide Rundenzeiten einzeln aufzeichnete.Hatte zwischen 1 und 2 Runde 5min Differenz,was ich sehr gut fand,da ich immer versuche die ganze Distanz sehr gleichmässig zu fahren.(Für mich das A&O beim Marathon).
> ...



bernd war 3. fahrer in der siegerstaffel
lisa hat mangels konkurrenz gewonnen 
unser bob cochem 1 war dritter

das war schon ganz gut
ich habe dieses jahr nicht so sehr auf cc trainiert und bin derzeit knieseitig etwas angeschlagen
außerdem stemme ich immer noch zuviel gewicht mit mir rum
meine staffelkollegen sind im aufbau für die crosssaison.


----------



## Cecil974 (13. August 2007)

Manuela und ich haben uns auch wacker geschlagen auf der 60 Km Runde  Aber die ersten 15 Km waren echt gemein - da die ganzen Höhenmeter reinzupacken. Aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht besonders die Liniensuche bei der Schlammlochumfahrung


----------



## Cecil974 (17. August 2007)

Hi Manu
Werde wohl Sonntag mit Oli nach Eppstein fahren. Auch Lust auf ne knackige Kurzstrecke??
Am späten Nachmittag wollte ich noch ein Ründchen fahren. FAlls du mitfahren kannst sag bescheid. 
 LG Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (17. August 2007)

Hi Tina, 
heute Nachmittag hatte ich wieder anderes Programm. Was ist denn in Eppstein? Können ja Morgen noch mal Kontakt halten.
LG Manuela


----------



## Cecil974 (17. August 2007)

Hi Manu

Bin morgen mit René in Lindlar. Er fährt das Trihill-Ding mit.Kannst mich dann nur übers Handy erreichen.
LG Tina

Kannst ja schonmal unter www.taunustrails.de schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. August 2007)

Na, in Mayen und Umgebung geht ja mittlerweile gut was ab (Schande, das ich nicht schon früher mal reingeschaut hab)

Für die nächste TT-Tour hab ich mir dieses Mal die Mosel von Cochem nach Koblenz ausgesucht. 
Da hab ich doch mitbekommen, das mir hier sicherlich der Ein oder Andere ein paar gute Tipps zu einigen netten Trails geben kann. Gerade rund um Cochem scheint es ja da einiges zu geben.

Ich werde sicherlich demnächst mal bei euch mitfahren...


----------



## waldfrucht (22. August 2007)

Hallo Oli glaub ich hab dich vorhin in der Riedener Mühle gesehen. Wollte heute eigentlich auch noch fahren aber hab noch soviel zu tun hier.

Andere Frage hab mir ja ein neues RR gegönnt und möchte jetzt auch mal das Pedal System wechseln.
Zur Auswahl stehen nur Look Keo Carbon oder Shimano Dura Ace SL.
Was würdet ihr denn nehmen oder hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Systemen. Hab hier schon einige Foren durch aber da sagt ja jeder was anderes.


----------



## null.ahnung (22. August 2007)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Hallo Oli glaub ich hab dich vorhin in der Riedener Mühle gesehen. .


Hallo Waldfrucht,
ich hab mir bei dem Super-WetterD ) ne 2 Stunden Runde durchs Tal gegönnt.Tina(3. in Ihrer AK ) und ich waren Sonntag in Eppstein und sind die "Taunustrails" gefahren.Supergeile Veranstaltung: 56km/1800!!!hm und 50% Trailanteil. Da hab ich mir heute meine müden Beinchen ein wenig gelockert. 
Am Sonntag fahr ich den Biebergemünd-Marathon in Rossbach.Ich hoffe das ich gut über die 95km komme. 


Da ich bei der letzten Elztal-Tour nicht dabei war ,schlag ich jetzt mal den 1.September vor(Sa.).
Also:
WER IST DABEI???
Viele Grüsse
Oliver

P.S.: @toncoc:Es ist ja klar,daß Du guidest,oder?


----------



## DGT 07 (23. August 2007)

Hy Samstag wann denn ca. (Uhrzeit) und wie Weit-HM
Hätte schon Interesse. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob meine Kondition
ausreicht würde dann evtl. abkürzen.
Mfg Timo


----------



## null.ahnung (23. August 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Da ich bei der letzten Elztal-Tour nicht dabei war ,schlag ich jetzt mal den 1.September vor(Sa.).
> Also:
> WER IST DABEI???
> Viele Grüsse
> ...




Retour!!Retour!!Retour!!Retour!!
Ich war leider so blöd,und hab vergessen das wir Samstags auf ner Hochzeit eingeladen sind. 
Irgendwie krieg ich das mit dem Elztal nicht so ganz auf die Reihe!!

Morgen werde ich so gegen 13 Uhr ne kleine Runde(30-40km) von Kirchwald aus fahren.Wenn einer kurzfristig Lust hat kann er sich ja noch melden.

Gruß und noch mal sorry für das Terminchaos!

Oliver


----------



## toncoc (24. August 2007)

hoffentlich wird der herbst was schöner vom wetter her.
ich laboriere den ganzen august an einer kniemacke rum.
werde so langsam mal wieder ins geschehen einsteigen.
am vulkanbike werde ich dann mal nicht auftauchen.
das hebe ich mir für nach der vermutlich unvermeidlichen op fürs nächste jahr auf.
wir können ja mal lose den 15.september fixieren.

@null.ahnung
deine pn von anfang august habe ich wohl zu spät gelesen - seid ihr da nicht gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (24. August 2007)

war jemand schon mal im nette-tal unterwegs?


----------



## DGT 07 (24. August 2007)

Am Sontag wollte ich mit einem Freund durchs Nettetal.
Aber eher Relaxt. Wer Lust und Zeit hat, Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.

Greetz 
Timo


----------



## toncoc (24. August 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @toncoc
> Ich wollte gleich ca. 14- 14.30Uhr noch eine kleines schnelles Ründchen durchs Nettetal drehen.
> Treffpunkt könnte der Kreisel oben bei Trimbs Welling sein.
> Ich schau gleich (nach der Arbeit) gegen 13.45Uhr nochmal hier ins Board.
> ...



zu spät, aber danke.
am we bin ich verplant.
kann im moment, wie sonst auch, nur langsamer machen und nicht so extensiv.


----------



## null.ahnung (24. August 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> war jemand schon mal im nette-tal unterwegs?



Ich fahre öfters von zu Hause über Mendig,Laacher See;Kruft nach Plaidt und dann komplett an der Nette entlang(mit einigen auf und abs) zurück bis Schloss Bürresheim. Die Tour hat ungefähr 60km/1200hm.Der Rest der Nette bis zur Quelle ist mein Heimatrevier.Dort gibt es allerdings keine Trails.
Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (25. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wir (Berry,Georg,Chris,Uwe)die SIG'ler sind gesund aus Österreich zurück gekehrt.Jede Menge hm und km,aber es war sehr schön.G.,C. und U. werden wohl bei der Mayen CTF wieder einsteigen. Ich muß an dem WE arbeiten.Fährt einer in Daun oder bei der CTF in Adenau mit? Habe auf der Seite WW-touren gesehen das es auch eine geführte Tour an dem WE gibt.Könnt euch ja mal melden.
Berry


----------



## Handlampe (25. August 2007)

Naja, viel Feedback bekommt man bei euch im Fred ja nicht. 
War dann gestern Rund um Cochem unterwegs. Sehr schöne Trails gibt es da....


----------



## toncoc (26. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Naja, viel Feedback bekommt man bei euch im Fred ja nicht.
> War dann gestern Rund um Cochem unterwegs. Sehr schöne Trails gibt es da....



erwischt
ich schaue ab und an mal rein - meist zu spät.
das problem bei den trails hier ist, das die meist sehr schwer zu finden sind, bzw. man oft in sackgassen umherirrt, weil die beschilderung wenig taugt.
rund um cochem ist mein wohnzimmer, aber wie soll ich dir da was erklären?
müsste guiden, dann ginge es.
wenn du mal wieder in der gegend bist, dann melde dich ei´nfach mal ne woche vorher, dann sollte da was gehen


----------



## Cecil974 (27. August 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Hi Wade wäre wohl in Adenau dabei.
> 
> Bis dann Tom



Adenau? Oder meinst du Altenahr. Sonntag nach dem Vulkanbike? Vom RC Herschbroich?

Also ich fahre in Daun (Halbmarathon) und - wie letztes Jahr - Sonntags die CTF in Altenahr.Die Strecke in Altenahr ist einfach klasse finde ich.

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## UdoWahn (27. August 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> war jemand schon mal im nette-tal unterwegs?



Hi Toncoc,
falls es noch interessant ist:

 Ich bin öfters im Nettetal auf Tour. Start ist dabei  Ratschek in Mayen (Schieferbergwerk) und dann grobe Richtung Weißenthurm. Interessant ist es auf jeden Fall bis Ochtendung. 
Von dort kann man über den Radweg  wieder zurück nach Mayen oder zur Mosel Richtung Cochem, wie auch immer. Grundsätzlich kann die Strecke bis Weißenthurm gefahren werden, wobei  es spätestens ab Plaidt eher etwas langweilig wird.

Zwischen Mayen, über Trimbs, nach Welling und dann Ochtendung-Wolferstall, ist es zum Teil spannend, sicherlich nicht wie an der Elz, aber schöne Single Trials finden sich auch hier.

Also wer Lust hat, ich stehe zur Verfügung

UdoWahn


----------



## toncoc (28. August 2007)

UdoWahn schrieb:


> Hi Toncoc,
> falls es noch interessant ist:
> 
> Ich bin öfters im Nettetal auf Tour. Start ist dabei  Ratschek in Mayen (Schieferbergwerk) und dann grobe Richtung Weißenthurm. Interessant ist es auf jeden Fall bis Ochtendung.
> ...



ist gemerkt - ich melde mich
fahre donnerstag ne kleine runde (50km - 700hm) start/ziel klotten
tour:
klottener kapelle, tierpark, alter postweg, pommerbachtal, kail, ehrenbach, mosel.
sehr schön, nicht schwer, eher "schnelle" strecke
willste mit? noch wer interesse
start gegen 1730 in klotten, dauer ca. 2.5h - 3.5h (je nachdem)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UdoWahn (28. August 2007)

Hi Toncoc,
während der Woche ist bei mir immer schlecht, da ich relativ lange arbeite, Kinder hüten muss und so weiter und so weiter. Bitte kein Mitleid!

Am Wochenende stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung (mit Vorplanung)

Bis bald
UdoWahn


----------



## DGT 07 (28. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen ich will morgen ne Runde Nettetal fahren Polch-Kobener Heide-Mayen-Hausen-Trimbs-Welling-Ruitsch-O´dung-Ruitsch-Welling-Trimbs-Hausen-K´heide-Polch.
Ca 18 Uhr. Wer Lust und Zeit hat.
Mfg Timo

Wer fährt den die CTF Mayen könnte man sich noch wo anschliesen?


----------



## UdoWahn (29. August 2007)

DGT 07 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich will morgen ne Runde Nettetal fahren Polch-Kobener Heide-Mayen-Hausen-Trimbs-Welling-Ruitsch-O´dung-Ruitsch-Welling-Trimbs-Hausen-K´heide-Polch.
> Ca 18 Uhr. Wer Lust und Zeit hat.
> Mfg Timo
> 
> Wer fährt den die CTF Mayen könnte man sich noch wo anschliesen?




Wann willst Du starten und welche Strecke willst Du fahren?

UdoWahn


----------



## waldfrucht (29. August 2007)

So meld mich hier mal für 14 Tage ab!  
Bin mit meiner Freundin nach Mallorca zum RR fahren und relaxen!   
Ich werd wohl einige von euch am 22.9 beim Gallahaan Trail sehen. Hoffe das ich mich die 14 Tage Fit halten kann bis dahin!

Also viel Spaß euch und vor allem gutes Wetter.


----------



## DGT 07 (30. August 2007)

Hy. Ich wollte spätestens um 09.00 Uhr los.Wollte entweder die 66 oder die 
51 fahren. Kannst du Angaben zu den HM machen.
MfG
DGT


----------



## null.ahnung (31. August 2007)

Tach zusammen!
Mayen kann ich leider nicht mitfahren,da wir keinen Babysitter haben,und Tina an der Reihe ist.
Aber nach 3 Sonntagen mit Marathons sind meine Beine sowieso am A.. 
Werde jetzt bis nächsten So. in Altenahr nur Str. fahren. Sa. in Daun werde ich wohl als Zuschauer dabei sein,und Tina,Bernd oder andere Bekannte die Skipiste hoch schreien. 
Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spass in Mayen auf unseren Heimat-Wegen!!
Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## DGT 07 (31. August 2007)

Hallo Oliver. Ich wollte evtl. auch zum zuschauen nach Daun. 
Kannst du mir einen Tip geben wo man einen guten Platz findet?


----------



## UdoWahn (1. September 2007)

DGT 07 schrieb:


> Hy. Ich wollte spätestens um 09.00 Uhr los.Wollte entweder die 66 oder die
> 51 fahren. Kannst du Angaben zu den HM machen.
> MfG
> DGT




Ich starte mit einem Freund gegen 9:00Uhr. Wir werden die 51km fahren.
Er hat ein Chaka Rad ich ein Canyon.  Wie kann ich Dich erkennen?

UdoWahn


----------



## null.ahnung (2. September 2007)

DGT 07 schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver. Ich wollte evtl. auch zum zuschauen nach Daun.
> Kannst du mir einen Tip geben wo man einen guten Platz findet?



Hallo!
Ich werde ganz normal zum Start fahren.Danach wollte ich dann zum Mäuseberg?(Skipiste).Wie ich dort hinkomme weiß ich auch noch nicht genau.Muss ich mich irgendwie mal schlau machen.
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (3. September 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich werde ganz normal zum Start fahren.Danach wollte ich dann zum Mäuseberg?(Skipiste).Wie ich dort hinkomme weiß ich auch noch nicht genau.Muss ich mich irgendwie mal schlau machen.
> Gruss
> Oliver



richtige stelle!
wie man da am besten hinkommt:
ihr müsst unten in daun (aldi/ed-tanke...) richtung maare fahren (ist beschildert). start/ziel ist ja oben in der stadt.
ihr fahrt dann am stadtpark vorbei (der liegt dann rechts von der straße) und dann gehts auch schon links hoch zum mäuseberg.
ob man am samstag da allerdings mit dem auto durchkommt wage ich noch zu bezweifeln.
ich bin leider nicht da. viel spaß allen die da sind - ob sie nun fahren oder nicht.


----------



## Onkel M (3. September 2007)

*3. September 2007.* Mal wieder eine CTF gefahren. Und zwar die in Mayen. Die 10. Mayener Vulkaneifel-CTF von RSC-Eifelland Mayen. Nicht zum ersten Mal dagewesen. Das merkt man immer erst, wenn man auf der Strecke ist und der Wald einem bekannt vorkommt. Auch diesmal: Alles bestens, freundliche Kollegen an der Anmeldung. Rund 65 km durch den Wald. Die Strecke gut ausgeschildert, die Verpflegung sehr gut, das HÃ¶henprofil ertrÃ¤glich, wenn auch achtmal rauf und achtmal runter:  








Das letzte Mal bin ich mit meinem KLEIN gefahren, einem Hardtail. UnvergeÃlich die kilometerlangen Schotterabfahrten und diese eine schnurgerade Steilabfahrt, die mit der blinkenden Warnleuchte, an der es plÃ¶tzlich nach rechts abging. Man stand in den Pedalen und in den XT-Felgenbremsen. Diesmal mit dem neuen Ghost-Fully und Magura-âMarthaâ-Scheibenbremsen: Doppelte Geschwindigkeit, doppelte Sicherheit. DafÃ¼r gingâs bergauf nicht ganz so schnell wie mit dem KLEIN. (Oder ist es das Alter?)

Obwohl unsere Mayener alles wunderbar und fahrerfreundlich mit SÃ¤gemehl ausgeschildert hatten, fehlen nach 50 km an einer Kreuzung plÃ¶tzlich die Schilder. Und die SÃ¤gemehl-Pfeile sind auch verwischt. Wir suchen eine Weile herum, fahren einen Berg hoch und noch einen und dann wieder herunter. Da findet sich an einer Abzweigung doch wieder ein Schild. Und weiter gehtâs.

Bis zu einem dunkelgrÃ¼nen XXXL-Landrover mit W-Kennzeichen. Ein grÃ¼ngekleideter Herr steigt aus und hÃ¤lt mich an. âHaben Sie hier wieder eine Veranstaltung?â Und ganz der Herr des Wald: âWarum weiÃ ich davon nichts?â

Ui - der JagdpÃ¤chter. Aus Wuppertal. Ob er die Schilder abgehÃ¤ngt hat, weiÃ ich nicht. Aber ich sage ihm, ebenfalls ganz Herr des Waldes, daÃ die Veranstaltung behÃ¶rdlicherseits genehmigt worden ist und daÃ nur Wege befahren werden und die Strecke keinesfalls quer durch den Wald geht. Er stapft wÃ¼tend zurÃ¼ck zu seinem XXXL-Landrover. Immerhin gehÃ¶rt der ihm. Im Gegensatz zum Wald rund um Mayen.

Die letzten Kilometer geht es steil bergab (siehe HÃ¶hendiagramm). Hinter mir fÃ¤hrt ein Sportkamerad, den ich nur aus den Augenwinkeln wahrnehme. Er hÃ¤lt sich im Windschatten und ich gebe noch einmal richtig Gas. Kein SpaziergÃ¤nger weit und breit, also lassen wir es ordentlich laufen. Auf den Tacho sieht bei dem Speed niemand und ich habe ohnehin keinen. PlÃ¶tzlich liegt ein hÃ¼bsches BaumstÃ¤mmchen quer Ã¼ber dem Weg. Und noch eines. Und noch eines. Und noch eines. Bremsen ist nicht. Vorbeifahren auch nicht. Hoffentlich sieht der Mann hinter mir, was los ist. Ich brÃ¼lle. Ich springe. Einmal. Zweimal. Dreimal. Viermal. Der Mann hinter mir auch. Es klappt. Unten im Ziel wischen wir uns den SchweiÃ von der Stirn.

Die StÃ¤mmchen hatte wohl gerade eben eine Hundefreundin hingelegt, âmit braunen Haaren und einem braunen KÃ¶terâ. Die fÃ¼hlte sich wohl von den Radfahrer gestÃ¶rt. Das erfahre ich im Ziel von Hubertus und Johanna, die mit Freunden aus dem WestfÃ¤lischen ebenfalls in Mayen unterwegs gewesen sind.

Schade, Leute, schade daÃ ich der nicht begegnet bin. Der Herr aus Wuppertal hatte nÃ¤mlich meinen Toleranzbonus fÃ¼r diesen Sonntag bereits aufgebraucht. Unbekannte Hundefreundin! Sofern Du lesen kannst, lies:

Quelle: http://csmerten.de/html/psv__2007.html 

   Â§ 315b StGB GefÃ¤hrliche Eingriffe in den StraÃenverkehr

(1) Wer die Sicherheit des StraÃenverkehrs dadurch beeintrÃ¤chtigt, dass er

   1. Anlagen oder Fahrzeuge zerstÃ¶rt, beschÃ¤digt oder beseitigt,
   2. Hindernisse bereitet oder
   3. einen Ã¤hnlichen, ebenso gefÃ¤hrlichen Eingriff vornimmt,

und dadurch Leib oder Leben eines anderen Menschen oder fremde Sachen von bedeutendem Wert gefÃ¤hrdet, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fÃ¼nf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
(2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.
(3) Handelt der TÃ¤ter unter den Voraussetzungen des Â§ 315 Abs. 3, so ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe von einem Jahr bis zu zehn Jahren, in minder schweren FÃ¤llen Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu fÃ¼nf Jahren.
(4) Wer in den FÃ¤llen des Absatzes 1 die Gefahr fahrlÃ¤ssig verursacht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
(5) Wer in den FÃ¤llen des Absatzes 1 fahrlÃ¤ssig handelt und die Gefahr fahrlÃ¤ssig verursacht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

(Der Unterschied zwischen Â§ 315 b StGB und Â§ 315 c StGB besteht darin, dass es sich bei 315 b um verkehrsfremde Eingriffe handelt. Verkehrsfremd ist alles, was von auÃen auf den Verkehr einwirkt, etwa das Schieben von Hindernissen auf die Fahrbahn, das Werfen von Steinen von einer BrÃ¼cke, SchÃ¼sse auf fahrende Autos etc.)




Ob ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder nach Mayen fahre?

Klar.

Schon allein wegen der Hundefreundin ...


----------



## Handlampe (4. September 2007)

Da ich auch gerne wieder mit neuen Gesichtern fahre mache ich hier mal Werbung in eigener Sache.  Liegt ja quasi vor eurer Haustür.

Kuckst du hier


----------



## toncoc (4. September 2007)

fahre mit
treffpunkt in coc am bahnhof?

edit:
!
9:00
man sieht sich


----------



## Handlampe (5. September 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> fahre mit
> treffpunkt in coc am bahnhof?
> 
> edit:
> ...



Freut mich dass du dabei bist. 
Jep, bis jetzt war der Regionalexpress immer pünktlich, also hoffe ich mal dass er auch am Sonntag kurz vor 9 in Cochem ist.

Bin die Tour heute nochmal abgefahren. Waren am Ende 2600hm und 93 Kilometer. Ich war ganz schön platt. Es fällt mir nur schwer irgendeinen von diesen schönen Trails auszulassen  

Wir werden sehen, wie es bei der Tour läuft.


----------



## Dicke Wade (6. September 2007)

georg, chris und ich fahren am so. in Altenahr die CTF. wer fährt noch und wann wollt ihr los fahren?
berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (6. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Freut mich dass du dabei bist.
> Jep, bis jetzt war der Regionalexpress immer pünktlich, also hoffe ich mal dass er auch am Sonntag kurz vor 9 in Cochem ist.
> 
> Bin die Tour heute nochmal abgefahren. Waren am Ende 2600hm und 93 Kilometer. Ich war ganz schön platt. Es fällt mir nur schwer irgendeinen von diesen schönen Trails auszulassen
> ...




ich werde wohl nicht die ganze tour mitfahren, sondern mich bei ca. km75 ausklinken und die heimreise antreten. ich habe ja schon 20km bis coc durch die wälder; dann ca. 75km und dann nochmal 40 bis heim - jo, das passt.


----------



## null.ahnung (6. September 2007)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> georg, chris und ich fahren am so. in Altenahr die CTF. wer fährt noch und wann wollt ihr los fahren?
> berry



Hallo Berry!
Ich fahre am So. auf jeden Fall die gr. Runde mit.Dann können wir ja zusammen fahren. Uhrzeit ist mir egal.
Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## UdoWahn (6. September 2007)

- / -


----------



## Dicke Wade (7. September 2007)

Jooh, alles klar. die ctf findet in altenahr statt, nicht in adenau. ist das richtig?  würde sagen das wir uns um 09:00 dort treffen.
@ schweißtopfen: kommst du auch mit ?


----------



## null.ahnung (7. September 2007)

Hallo!
Start ist in Altenahr Ortsteil Altenburg an der Schule!!
Ist ne sehr schöne Strecke(landschaftlich und konditionell).Hat letztes Jahr viel Spaß gemacht.
So. 9 Uhr geht klar.
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## null.ahnung (7. September 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> richtige stelle!
> wie man da am besten hinkommt:
> ihr müsst unten in daun (aldi/ed-tanke...) richtung maare fahren (ist beschildert). start/ziel ist ja oben in der stadt.
> ihr fahrt dann am stadtpark vorbei (der liegt dann rechts von der straße) und dann gehts auch schon links hoch zum mäuseberg.
> ...



Danke nochmal für die Beschreibung!! 
Werde es morgen ausprobieren.
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## null.ahnung (7. September 2007)

Schon wieder ich!!
Die gr. Runde in Altenburg bzw Altenahr bzw Herschbroichlol: ) hatte letztes Jahr 66km mit 1350hm!!
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Onkel M (10. September 2007)

_Aus der Homepage des PSV Bonn:_


*9. September 2007: *Schon wieder eine CTF. Und schon wieder eine mit Johanna und Hubertus. Diesmal bei unserern Sportkameraden vom RC Herschbroich. Startort war am Sonntag die Schule in Altenahr-Altenburg, ein idealer Startort fÃ¼r eine ideale Tour. Wir sind die 65 km-Tour mit rund 1.350 HÃ¶henmeter gefahren. Von Altenburg ging es zunÃ¤chst durch den Wald nach HÃ¤selingen und Lind. Dann weiter nach KrÃ¤lingen und Freisheim nach Berg, von dort durch das recht nasse Vischeltal hinauf zu einem Saumpfad (âAchtung - Dienstwegâ), den ich noch nicht kannte und der fÃ¼r mich als Beamter natÃ¼rlich genau der richtige ist. Dieser hÃ¼bsche Weg ging lÃ¤ngs der B 257 bis zur Sommerrodelbahn; dann gingâs hinunter nach Dernau und Ã¼ber die Ahr hoch hinauf zum Steinerberghaus. Dann eine rasante Schotterabfahrt nach PÃ¼tzfeld und Ã¼ber den Ahr-Radweg zurÃ¼ck bis nach Altenburg.

Erstklassig markiert, gute Verpflegung und - vor allem - eine recht abwechslunsgreiche Tour. Steile Schotter- und Asphaltabfahrten, zwei Bachdurchfahrten (eine eigens angestaut), tolle Trails, schnelle Forstautobahnen, endlose Aufstiege, dunkle WÃ¤lder und wunderbare Ausblicke. Meine  Meinung: Danke, RC Herschbroich! Das MTB-Terrain an der Ahr gehÃ¶rt zu den besten in ganz Deutschland.  (Wie schÃ¶n, daÃ auch unsere PSV-Tour im nÃ¤chsten Jahr da lÃ¤ngs geht ...)



Kleiner Nachtrag:

Bin im Vischeltal ca. 10 MTBlern begegnet. 
Keiner fuhr unsere CTF. 
Warum eigentlich?
Vielleicht weil sie's nicht wuÃten ...

Erst wenn es den Vereinen gelingt, hier auf diesen Seiten richtig Werbung fÃ¼r ihre Veranstaltung zu machen, wird die Teilnahme besser. 

Liebe Herrschbroicher - ihr habt eine der schÃ¶nsten Touren weit und breit.
Aber warum hatten schon einige Schwierigkeiten, den richtigen Startort zu finden?
Warum gibt's keine HP mit allen Infos?

Ja, ich weiÃ.
Das macht Arbeit.
Aber die viele Arbeit, die ihr in eure CTF gesteckt habt, ist dann sinnlos, wenn sie niemand wahrnimmt.

Wir vom PSV Bonn machen ja auch seit mehr als 25 Jahren RTFs .
Die Rennrad-Szene ist und bleibt konservativ.
Da schaut selten einer auf der Vereinshomepage nach.
Die Bibel ist hier der Breitensportkalender.

Aber hier, in diesem Forum, geht die Post ab.
Hier sind groÃe Zugriffszahlen.
MTBler kÃ¶nnen mit dem Netz umgehen, weil sie jÃ¼nger und moderner sind.
Wenn ihr hier richtig Werbung fÃ¼r euer erstklassiges Produkt macht, dann habt ihr auch die Teilnehmerzahlen, die ihr verdient.

Und SchweiÃtopfen hat vielleicht auch recht. Es gibt bessere Termine. (Aber bitte nicht am 17.8.2008, da ist unser MTB-Marathon
Warum schlieÃt ihr euch nicht mit Weibern und Wehr zu einem kleinen Cup zusammen? Sowas gibt's bei den Rennradlern (KÃ¶ln-Cup).

*Also, Herrschbroicher - wir alle wollen nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder bei euch fahren, ja?*


Mit sportlichem GruÃ aus Bonn,
Christian


----------



## Onkel M (10. September 2007)

Danke, Tom, für die Informationen und Recherchen.

Ja, das ist wirklich alles recht verwirrend ...

Aber mit uns beiden gibt es ja wenigstens schon mal zwei Fans dieser wunderbaren Veranstaltung. Und da auch ich die Pilger höflich gegrüßt habe ("Grüß Gott!"), haben wir vielleicht noch einen Verbündeten (im Himmel) für diese Veranstaltung.

Den "Beizettel" habe ich auch gelesen und fand ihn witzig und richtig.

Mit "Massenstart und Zeitnahme" gibt's dann doch eher Probleme ...

(Übrigens: Startort Schule - ich hatte ja erwartet / befürchtet, daß es gleich hinter der Schule hoch durch diese steile Scharte geht, wo man auf den Weg kommt, der von der Jugendherberge hinauf zum Schrock geht. Man wäre dann irgendwannauf die Abfahrt der 66er-Strecke gekommen. Trotzdem fand ich es nicht schlecht, über Asphalt gemütlich zum ersten Berg zu rollen.)


Gruß aus Bonn,
Christian


----------



## forestier (11. September 2007)

Tach allerseits,
muss mich hier doch mal als der Organisator der Forstamts CTF melden. Es freut mich, dass Euch die Tour so gefallen hat. Ist auch jedes Mal trotz einer gewissen Routine eine Schweinearbeit für unsere Mannschaft. Da sind an mehreren Tagen bis zu 20 Mann/Frauen im Einsatz. 
Aber es bedarf einer Klarstellung: Die ganze Aktion läuft unter dem bundesweiten Motto "Treffpunkt Wald" (kann man auch im Netz nachlesen) und wird vom Forstamt Adenau durchgeführt (www.adenau.wald-rlp.de), nicht vom RC Herschbroich. Die Kollegen vom RC unterstützen uns insoweit, dass sie die Beschilderung stellen und uns ermöglichen, über ihren Verein die Veranstaltung beim BDR anzumelden.
Ziel des ganzen ist es, ein besseres Miteinander der verschiedenen Interessengruppen am Wald zu fördern. Wir MTB´ler machen da leider oft keine so gute Figur!!!!! Ich muss das jetzt mal so über einen Kamm scheren. Deshalb auch die "Spielregeln" neben der Wegebeschreibung.
Ob wir die CTF nochmals machen, ist jedes Jahr eine neue Entscheidung des Kollegiums. Ich kann also zu 2008 noch gar nichts sagen. Wir sind eben kein Verein, dann wäre es für mich einfacher. 
Vielleicht noch was zum Zeitpunkt. Hier kommen ein  paar Sachen zusammen:
1.Naturschutz: das ganze Forstamt liegt im sog. Vogelschutzgebiet gemäß "Natura 2000" der EU. Wir müssen also auf die Vogelarten achten, die bei uns vorkommen. Und die Zugvögel unter denen sind erst Ende August weg.Ein früherer Zeitpunkt würde von der Kreisverwaltung nicht genehmigt.
2.Jagd: Der Bereich der VG Altenahr ist in weiten Teilen mit Rotwild (Hirschen und was so dazu gehört) besetzt. Da fängt Mitte September die Brunft an. Also ist kein späterer Termin möglich. 
Wer bis hier gelesen hat, versteht, dass es keinen Massenstart/Rennen geben kann.
Noch was zu Genehmigungen:
Ich empfehle jedem Verein/Veranstalter die entsprechenden Genehmigungen bei den verschiedenen Stellen (KV, Forstamt, Privatwaldbesitzer, Polizei,....) einzuholen. Auch dem BDR ist hieran sehr gelegen. Wildwuchs fördert nur unnötig die Ablehnung anderer Waldnutzer und könnte auch zu Verboten führen. Glaubt mir das, die Lobbies der anderen Interessenten sind sehr stark!!!
Wer hier Hilfe oder Tipps braucht, kann sich gerne an mich wenden:
"[email protected]" .
Ansonsten wünsche uns allen immer viel Spaß beim Fahren und allzeit heile Knochen.
Woran erkenne ich den freundlichen Moutainbiker?
Am Dreck auf den Zähnen.
Bis dann
Kette rechts

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (11. September 2007)

also,ich finde es so gut wie es jetzt ist. das jahr und die veranstaltungen gehen so langsam zu ende, der selbst gesetzte höhepunkt der saison ist vollbracht. schön locker, die letzte CTF in unserer umgebung ganz ohne zeitdruck und trubel ist doch o.k.. rennen gibts genug auch jetzt noch. die müßten halt noch ein bischen werbung machen, dann fluppt dat och. also ,nächstes jahr auf ein neues. freue mich schon drauf.
@ schweißtropfen: wenn de rennen fahren willst, komm mit nach büchel. habe mich schon angemeldet.
bis denne,  BERRY


----------



## toncoc (14. September 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für die Beschreibung!!
> Werde es morgen ausprobieren.
> Bis dann
> Oliver




hats geklappt?


----------



## toncoc (14. September 2007)

1. und 2. oktober 
hat da noch wer frei?
das wären doch termine, die bei wetter zu größeren touren einladen, oder?
calmont, elz, wilde endert...


----------



## waldfrucht (16. September 2007)

So melde mich hier nach 14 Tagen Mallorca bei super Wetter   und 800 Km Rennrad zurück! 
Kann ich jedem nur Empfehlen der RR fährt!  

Fährt heute jemand noch?
Muß noch was MTB fahren für Samstag Gallahaan.


----------



## toncoc (16. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Freut mich dass du dabei bist.
> Jep, bis jetzt war der Regionalexpress immer pünktlich, also hoffe ich mal dass er auch am Sonntag kurz vor 9 in Cochem ist.
> 
> Bin die Tour heute nochmal abgefahren. Waren am Ende 2600hm und 93 Kilometer. Ich war ganz schön platt. Es fällt mir nur schwer irgendeinen von diesen schönen Trails auszulassen
> ...




war ne hammergeile tour, wie gesagt, "hinter" der elz kannte ich mich noch nicht aus, und der downhill "buchsbaumweg", den kannte ich auch noch nicht.
als ich daheim war, waren es glatte 120km/2650hm, allerdings bin ich per bike nach coc und dann in lehmen ausgeschert und auf einfachstem weg nach hause.
danke nochmals fürs einladen und mitnehmen.
kann auch gerne wiederholt werden.
werde die strecke ab der burg elz am mittwoch nochmal abreiten, um die ins gedächtnis zu brennen.


----------



## Handlampe (17. September 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> kann auch gerne wiederholt werden.
> werde die strecke ab der burg elz am mittwoch nochmal abreiten, um die ins gedächtnis zu brennen.



Hi Boris

Das nächste Mal machst du dann den Guide und zeigst uns alles "vor" der Burg Elz


----------



## Nobby2 (17. September 2007)

Hallo...

was meint ihr mit "hinter" der Eltz?


----------



## toncoc (17. September 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Boris
> 
> Das nächste Mal machst du dann den Guide und zeigst uns alles "vor" der Burg Elz




dann wird es aber ganz spät - oder ihr fahrt ab moselkern flach bis koblenz 

rund um coc könnte ich anbieten, also start/ziel coc (inkl. kostenfreiem parken).
die tour könnte von 60km/1500hm bis ... ausgebaut werden.
als abschluss eignet sich die terasse beim italiener oder die eisdiele.
ich hoffe, wir haben noch einen feinen herbst, als ersatz für den bescheidenen sommer.
könnte anbieten:
13. oder 14 oktober.

allerdings muss ich gestehen, das du einige sahnehäubchen in direkter coc umgebung drinhattest, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das es allgeimein verkraftet wird, den einen oder anderen trail nochmal zu reiten (vielleicht auch mal anders herum).
streune aber wie versprochen, auch mal in "eurem" lokalforum herum.


----------



## toncoc (17. September 2007)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> was meint ihr mit "hinter" der Eltz?



alles ab der burg eltz von uns aus gesehen : lasserg, drachenschanze, hatzenport, lehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (18. September 2007)

UdoWahn schrieb:


> Hi Toncoc,
> falls es noch interessant ist:
> 
> Ich bin öfters im Nettetal auf Tour. Start ist dabei  Ratschek in Mayen (Schieferbergwerk) und dann grobe Richtung Weißenthurm. Interessant ist es auf jeden Fall bis Ochtendung.
> ...




1. oder 2. oktober habe ich frei - dann ne feierabendrunde im nettetal?


----------



## toncoc (18. September 2007)

ich schreibe jetzt mal den 13.oktober aus:


tour durch eltztal komplett mit angenehmer rückführung nach monreal.
tp 9:00 monreal an der bäckerei/café/tante-emma-laden schräg gegenüber dem töpferladen (ich weiß immer noch nicht wie die heißt).
minimum sind 55km/1200hm, je nach gruppe ab 5h 
kann aber auch ausgebaut werden 
einkehr und auffüllen des proviants gut möglich

anspruch:
kondition mittel bis hoch
fahrtechnik mittel bis hoch



alternativ:
rund um cochem/calmont + evtl. valwiger
minimum 55km/1500hm, je nach gruppe ab 5h.
kann ausgebaut werden 
einkehr und auffüllen des proviants gut möglich.

tp dann 9:00 coc parkplatz weißmühle (kostenfrei) 
genaue beschreibung --> PN

anspruch
kondition mittel bis hoch
fahrtechnik mittel


----------



## toncoc (18. September 2007)

empfehlung als nachbearbeitung zum vergangenen sonntag
1.teil
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4064692&postcount=3478


----------



## toncoc (19. September 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> empfehlung als nachbearbeitung zum vergangenen sonntag
> 1.teil
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4064692&postcount=3478



und der 2.teil
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4066594&postcount=3485


----------



## supasini (19. September 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> ich schreibe jetzt mal den 13.oktober aus:
> 
> 
> tour durch eltztal komplett mit angenehmer rückführung nach monreal.
> ...



wann und wo ist das ausgeschrieben?!
find es im LMB nicht (wobei ich den Termin gut finde, insbes. Samstag ist gut)
allerdings ist zeitgleich ne Tour von Miss Neandertal ausgeschrieben, bei der sich Uwe aka Handlampe angemeldet hat...


----------



## toncoc (19. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> wann und wo ist das ausgeschrieben?!
> find es im LMB nicht (wobei ich den Termin gut finde, insbes. Samstag ist gut)
> allerdings ist zeitgleich ne Tour von Miss Neandertal ausgeschrieben, bei der sich Uwe aka Handlampe angemeldet hat...




okay, ich schreibe das mal im lmb aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (19. September 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> hats geklappt?



Hallo toncoc!!
Ich hab es gar nicht probiert!! 
Ich bin zum Weinfelder Maar an die Strasse gefahren.Dort konnte man alle Teilnehmer an den 2 kurzen steilen Anstiegen sehen.Und zwischendurch mit den Kids ans Maar gehen. 
War perfekt!!
Trotzdem Danke!!
Gruß Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (21. September 2007)

Wer fährt denn morgen von hier alles mit beim Gallahaan Trail?


----------



## null.ahnung (21. September 2007)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn morgen von hier alles mit beim Gallahaan Trail?



Ich!(60km) 
Bis morgen!


----------



## waldfrucht (22. September 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Ich!(60km)
> Bis morgen!



Fahre auch die 60km.
Naja dann sehen wir uns ja zumindest gleich beim Start und wenn du noch lang genug da bist im Ziel!


----------



## toncoc (26. September 2007)

wende dich notfalls an snuber hier aus dem forum
paul (aka snuber) wird helfen können.


----------



## UdoWahn (27. September 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> ich schreibe jetzt mal den 13.oktober aus:
> 
> 
> tour durch eltztal komplett mit angenehmer rückführung nach monreal.
> ...




Hi TonCoc,
war schon lange nicht mehr im Forum! aber bei der Elz-Tour bin ich gerne dabei! 
Bezüglich der Nette sei gefragt, wann willst Du starten?

Bis dahin
UdoWahn


----------



## null.ahnung (27. September 2007)

Hallo toncoc!
Hattest Du nicht irgendwann mal geschrieben das Du in Wasgau startest?
Der ist doch auch am 13.Oktober.Ansonsten dürfte es am 13. bei mir klappen.

Fährt irgendeiner So. 14. in Büchel mit?
Wenn wir einen Babysitter haben fahre ich eventuell die 60km mit.

Grüsse an alle
Oliver


----------



## Cecil974 (28. September 2007)

Wäre ganz schön wenn die auf der "Pauls-Biketours-Seite" Angaben machen könnten zu Höhenmeter usw. Wenns die gleiche Strecke ist wie letztes Jahr ist es ja o.k. Die kenne ich schon. Weiß da jemand was? Manuela fährste auch mit?  Oli kann ja bekanntlich nur wenn wir nen Babysitter haben  Ich bin dran...Dafür ist Oli den Gallahaan mitgefahren.

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## toncoc (29. September 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo toncoc!
> Hattest Du nicht irgendwann mal geschrieben das Du in Wasgau startest?
> Der ist doch auch am 13.Oktober.Ansonsten dürfte es am 13. bei mir klappen.
> 
> ...




nö, wasgau war mal nicht geplant
13.10 also dann elztal?
dann streiche ich mal die alternative rund um coc aus dem termin, richtig?
klick


----------



## toncoc (29. September 2007)

UdoWahn schrieb:


> Hi TonCoc,
> war schon lange nicht mehr im Forum! aber bei der Elz-Tour bin ich gerne dabei!
> Bezüglich der Nette sei gefragt, wann willst Du starten?
> 
> ...



montag ist schlecht, was dazwischengekommen - aber den dienstag (2.10) könnte ich
du startest immer am ratschek?
durch bis ochtendung und wie zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UdoWahn (30. September 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> montag ist schlecht, was dazwischengekommen - aber den dienstag (2.10) könnte ich
> du startest immer am ratschek?
> durch bis ochtendung und wie zurück?



Hi toncoc,
Start Ratschek und Ochtendung raus!
Von Ochtendung aus kann man über den Radweg wieder zurück nach Mayen fahren. Bietet sich an!

Ginge es auch am Mittwoch (3.10) Morgen? Ich habe am Dienstag Kinderdienst!

Bis dahin
UdoWahn


----------



## toncoc (30. September 2007)

UdoWahn schrieb:


> Hi toncoc,
> Start Ratschek und Ochtendung raus!
> Von Ochtendung aus kann man über den Radweg wieder zurück nach Mayen fahren. Bietet sich an!
> 
> ...


leider nicht - da bin ich in daun und schaue mir den lieserpfad nochmal an

könnte doch am montag, aber nur am späteren nachmittag


----------



## Nobby2 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
@ Toncoc
wo genau is dieser Brauselay - Trail? Vieleicht en bisschen blöd die frage aber vieleicht kanns du ja bisschen umschreiben wo man da reinfährt


----------



## Dicke Wade (6. Oktober 2007)

hallo leute, fahre auf jeden fall in büchel mit. @null.ahnung: muß dich ja einmal  auf der langstrecke besiegen. letzte chance. uwe aus nastetten fährt auch. chris vielleicht. also, meldet euch an, dass wetter wird schön.
Berry


----------



## waldfrucht (8. Oktober 2007)

Bin auch noch am überlegen mal schauen.


----------



## UdoWahn (9. Oktober 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> ich schreibe jetzt mal den 13.oktober aus:
> 
> 
> tour durch eltztal komplett mit angenehmer rückführung nach monreal.
> ...




Hi Toncoc,
ich muss den samstag leider absagen .

Udo


----------



## null.ahnung (9. Oktober 2007)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> @null.ahnung: muß dich ja einmal  auf der langstrecke besiegen. letzte chance.
> Berry


Ich mach Dich platt!!!! 
@Toncoc: Tour am Sa. entscheidet sich in den nächsten 2 Tagen.Melde mich dann!!
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## toncoc (9. Oktober 2007)

UdoWahn schrieb:


> Hi Toncoc,
> ich muss den samstag leider absagen .
> 
> Udo



geht mal garnicht!!!!!!!!
abgelehnt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toncoc (9. Oktober 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Ich mach Dich platt!!!!
> @Toncoc: Tour am Sa. entscheidet sich in den nächsten 2 Tagen.Melde mich dann!!
> Bis dann
> Oliver




da gibt es nichts entscheiden zu lassen!
das elztal wartet - wetter wird gut - als saisonabschluss im elztal der beste termin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
@toncoc: Da ich So. in Büchel fahre,hab ich etwas Respekt vor der Vorbelastung!
Zusätzlich ist unser Computer noch abgekackt,wodurch ich zeitlich belastet bin.Aber ich denke es könnte klappen.
Entgültige Entscheidung morgen!!
@Wade:Ich erwarte dich auch in Monreal!!
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (10. Oktober 2007)

Tja Büchel ist ja nur ein Rundkurs a 30 Kilometer. Da hab ich kein Bock drauf aber Elztal wäre natürlich Interessant.
Bin leider seit Gallahaan kein MTB mehr gefahren da ich vor meiner RR Inspektion noch einiges an RR Kilometer brauche.

Wie ist denn die Streckenbeschaffenheit im Moment?
Müste wohl auch noch meine Racing Ralph gegen meine Nobby Nics tauschen für mehr Grip wenns Naß ist.


----------



## null.ahnung (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
@toncoc:Ich muss dir leider mal wieder absagen.Da unsere Tochter zur Autogramm-Stunde von BeFour nach Andernach will,muss ich unseren Sohnemann zum Bambini-Training fahren.Sorry!!Bist Du denn Sonntags in Büchel?
@Waldfrucht:Es ist zwar ein Rundkurs,aber der soll sehr schön sein!

Bis dann
oliver


----------



## toncoc (11. Oktober 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> @toncoc:Ich muss dir leider mal wieder absagen.Da unsere Tochter zur Autogramm-Stunde von BeFour nach Andernach will,muss ich unseren Sohnemann zum Bambini-Training fahren.Sorry!!Bist Du denn Sonntags in Büchel?
> @Waldfrucht:Es ist zwar ein Rundkurs,aber der soll sehr schön sein!
> 
> ...



schade, in büchel bin ich nicht - bin im moment nicht fit für sowas


----------



## toncoc (11. Oktober 2007)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Tja Büchel ist ja nur ein Rundkurs a 30 Kilometer. Da hab ich kein Bock drauf aber Elztal wäre natürlich Interessant.
> Bin leider seit Gallahaan kein MTB mehr gefahren da ich vor meiner RR Inspektion noch einiges an RR Kilometer brauche.
> 
> Wie ist denn die Streckenbeschaffenheit im Moment?
> Müste wohl auch noch meine Racing Ralph gegen meine Nobby Nics tauschen für mehr Grip wenns Naß ist.



elztal ist derzeit sehr trocken


----------



## waldfrucht (13. Oktober 2007)

Hoffe ihr habt viel Spaß!
Habs leider nicht geschaft!
Büchel kann ich morgen auch nicht fahren da wir bei Bekannten eingeladen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (13. Oktober 2007)

selber schuld  wer nicht dabei war

es hätte sich gelohnt....


----------



## waldfrucht (14. Oktober 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> selber schuld  wer nicht dabei war
> 
> es hätte sich gelohnt....




Tja glaub ich die gerne!
Das nächste mal bestimmt!


----------



## Dicke Wade (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
hat einer von Euch lust eine Runde um den Nürburgring zu fahren. Schaut mal auf die Seite MTB-Strecke um den Nürburgring.
Berry


----------



## Cecil974 (26. Oktober 2007)

Seid ihr schon wieder alle in den Winterschlaf gefallen??


----------



## XCRacer (26. Oktober 2007)

So ist das halt in der Eifel. UNGLAUBLICH


----------



## waldfrucht (26. Oktober 2007)

Also meiner einer kämpft im Moment mit einer Grippe.   
War letztes Wochenende bei Canyon und Stefan Hermann zum Technikkamp. Da hats mir am Sonntag bei viel Regen wohl den ersten Knax versetzt. Abgeschlossen hab ichs dann am Montag auf dem RR.   

Morgen wäre am Ring Langstreckenpokal also auch auf der Strecke was zu sehen.


----------



## ZakMcCracken (27. Oktober 2007)

Hellas,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Gibt es online gute Karten der Eifel, speziell Region Mayen?

Gruß und vorab schon mal Danke!!

zak


----------



## BrexbachG. (27. Oktober 2007)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat einer von Euch lust eine Runde um den Nürburgring zu fahren. Schaut mal auf die Seite MTB-Strecke um den Nürburgring.
> Berry





Hi Berry,
wir kommen am 03.11.07 an den Ring.
schau auch mal bei uns in den Fred...wir sind gegen 1300 h am Ring...sag uns nur noch genau wo der Treffpunkt ist.....


----------



## toncoc (28. Oktober 2007)

ZakMcCracken schrieb:


> Hellas,
> 
> ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Gibt es online gute Karten der Eifel, speziell Region Mayen?
> 
> ...



kenne nur das hier, und das kostet.

oder die karten des eifelvereins (übersicht). die passende karte bekommst du in jedem touristeninfo oder buchladen.


terminupdate in eigener sache

gn8


----------



## Dicke Wade (28. Oktober 2007)

ja, alles klar. treffpunkt 13:00 h brünchen, wie beschrieben. wer sonst noch lust hat. samstag 3.11. eine runde um den ring. ca 50 km, je nach wetterlage. meldet euch. es ist noch kein winterschlaf.
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (28. Oktober 2007)

ZakMcCracken schrieb:


> Hellas,
> 
> ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Gibt es online gute Karten der Eifel, speziell Region Mayen?
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Schau mal auf www.traumpfade.de ,da sind ein paar schöne Touren abgebildet.Die lassen sich teilweise sehr gut verbinden und sind sehr gut ausgeschildert.
Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## ZakMcCracken (29. Oktober 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Schau mal auf www.traumpfade.de ,da sind ein paar schöne Touren abgebildet.Die lassen sich teilweise sehr gut verbinden und sind sehr gut ausgeschildert.
> Viele Grüße
> Oliver



ich glaube es ist http://www.traumpfade.info Bei .de kommt was seltsames  

Trotzdem danke für den Tipp!

zak


----------



## Dicke Wade (1. November 2007)

der 03.11. steht. 13:00 Brünchen/Nürburgring.
null ahnung ?  schweißtropfen ? und der Rest ?


----------



## null.ahnung (1. November 2007)

Servus!
Wenn die Wade ruft bin ich natürlich dabei!!!
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (2. November 2007)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> ja, alles klar. treffpunkt 13:00 h brünchen, wie beschrieben. wer sonst noch lust hat. samstag 3.11. eine runde um den ring. ca 50 km, je nach wetterlage. meldet euch. es ist noch kein winterschlaf.
> Berry



Tja weiß noch nicht ob ich das meinem Erkälteten Körper antun soll.
Wieso 50 Km fahrt ihr da eine besonders große Schleife?


----------



## Andreas S. (3. November 2007)

Moin,
wie sieht es denn aus mit dem Regen am Ring?
Wäre schön wenn sich jemand meldet,da durch die teilweise weite Anreise einige um 10:45Uhr los müssten.


----------



## waldfrucht (23. November 2007)

Haaallllllllllooo,
hat euch das schlechte Wetter die Online Verbindung getrennt?
Naja bin seither erst einmal gefahren und doch gemerkt das ich lange nichts mehr tun konnte.


----------



## Cecil974 (23. November 2007)

Tja Waldfrucht... Alle im Winterschlaf. Manuela und ich sind morgen unterwegs. Entweder am Laacher See oder hier im Mayener Wald

Gruß Tina


----------



## null.ahnung (23. November 2007)

Servus Waldfrucht!
Nix Winterschlaf!! 
Ich fahre weiterhin jeden Fr. und So. (Die neue Saison hat doch schon begonnen,oder?).
Fr. immer 13 Uhr und ca.40km.
So. meistens Morgens und ungefähr 60km.
Also fallst Du mal Lust hast melden! 
Ich muss mich noch ein bisschen dran halten damit ich mein Saisonziel(6000km) noch pack!
Ich bin nur im Moment seltener im Netz.

Grüsse an alle
 Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (23. November 2007)

Hallo NixAhnung,

wie machst du das?
Gerade erst hat die Saison begonnen und schon hast du das Saisonziel mit
 6000 km erreicht.
Hast du an jeder Speiche einen Magnetsender oder wie? 
Wir fahren in Sayn auch samstags.Schau doch mal rüber.
Ich denke das wir uns im Frühjahr bestimmt noch mal die Nordschleife mit euch anschauen werden.


----------



## waldfrucht (23. November 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Servus Waldfrucht!
> Nix Winterschlaf!!
> Ich fahre weiterhin jeden Fr. und So. (Die neue Saison hat doch schon begonnen,oder?).
> Fr. immer 13 Uhr und ca.40km.
> ...



Tja dann hab ich ja dein Saisonziel schon erreicht. ;-)
Zwar zum größten teil mit dem RR dafür fehlen mir aber noch einige Kilometer zu meinem Ziel (7000).
Freitags komm ich leider erst spät aus der Firma und Sonntags bin ich in Koblenz. Hab durch meine lange Erkältung aber auch einiges an Form eingebüst.  

@Cecil974
Wann fahrt ihr denn morgen los. Ich werde wohl auch an der Laacher See fahren und da ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Cecil974 (24. November 2007)

Das weiß ich noch nicht. Muß noch mit Manuela reden wo wir überhaupt fahren...

Gruß Tina


----------



## null.ahnung (24. November 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hallo NixAhnung,
> 
> wie machst du das?
> Gerade erst hat die Saison begonnen und schon hast du das Saisonziel mit
> ...



Hallo!
Meine Saison 07 überschneidet sich ein bisschen mit der Saison 08.
Saison 07 endete im OKt und läuft Nov und Dez langsam aus.
Saison 08 biginnt halt jetzt schon mit ruhigen Grundlagen-Touren.
       

Das hat zur Folge,das ich manchmal selber ein bisschen durcheinander komme. 

Aber nix für ungut!
Irgendwann werde ich sicherlich mal Samstags den WW besuchen. 

@waldfrucht:Auch auf dem RR müssen erstmal 6000km abgespult werden.Super! 

Bis die Tage 
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (17. Dezember 2007)

hallo leute, werde am 26.12. ne kleine tour rund um den see fahren. wenn einer lust hat, bitte melden. denke georg und chris sind auch dabei
bis dann
berry


----------



## Dicke Wade (22. Dezember 2007)

ich denke 1400 ist ne gute zeit. am brunnen in nickenich. georg und chris fahren auch mit. bis dann
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo miteinander!
Ich hoffe Ihr genießt alle das geile Wetter und seid kräftig am biken.Ich war heute nochmal am Hochkelberg und bin Teile des Trailparks gefahren.Leider waren dort schon wieder einige der Wegweiser umgeworfen.
Ich bin gefahren bis es dunkel war,da es für mich im Winter kaum besseres Wetter geben kann.
Wir fahren am 25.Dezember übrigens eine grosse Weihnachts-Tour.
Wir fahren von Kirchwald aus um 10Uhr über Ramersbach;Steinerberg;Ahrbrück;Hohe Acht und dann durchs Nitztal wieder zurück.Wenn einer Lust hat kann er sich ja noch melden.Man kann auch bei den Riedener Mühlen dazu stoßen. Es dürften insgesamt ca.70km/1600hm und 4Std. Fahrzeit sein.

Ansonsten wünsch ich Euch allen 

 FROHE WEIHNACHTEN 

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. Dezember 2007)

leider kann ich am 25. nicht.deshalb am 26.. wünsche euch viel spass und ein frohes fest und einen guten rutsch,an alle hier im forum. bis nächstes jahr.
berry


----------



## waldfrucht (24. Dezember 2007)

So,
wünsche euch und eurer Familie ein Frohes Fest!   
Bin immer noch erkältet und deshalb zumeist im Studio "unterwegs".


----------



## null.ahnung (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wünsch Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!! 

Man sieht sich auf einer der zahlreichen MTB-Veranstaltungen in der Umgebung.

Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo,habt ihr schon das Jahr 2008 gefunden?


----------



## Rockyalex! (15. Januar 2008)

Hi Biker!
Wir fahren schon geraume Zeit Dienstags abends um sieben ab Polch. 
Ziel Mayen und Hinterland. Bei Interesse einfach melden...
Alex


----------



## Riderin (15. Januar 2008)

ja, es lebt noch *gg*



Tara, hast Du Lust auf ein neues, aktives Training für Faulpelze der Vergangenheit?

Meld Dich mal ;-)


----------



## Dicke Wade (17. Januar 2008)

du lebst noch? samstag 1330 abfahrt bei georg. 2-3 h am see
bis dann, berry


----------



## waldfrucht (17. Januar 2008)

Mensch habt ihrs gut.
Ich muß morgen Nacht nach Ischgl zum Ski fahren!


----------



## TaraTatjama (19. Januar 2008)

Riderin schrieb:


> ja, es lebt noch *gg*
> 
> 
> > Hey Riderin, dich gibt es noch? Das ist ja prima. Und du willst wirklich mountainbiken?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Januar 2008)

fast. 1400 immer samstags. bis ende märz wollen wir das mal so machen.
jetzt am samstag treffen wir uns bei mir um 1340, fahren dann nach andernach den rest abholen.
Berry


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. Januar 2008)

@schweißtopfen: ich denke wir fahren namedy hoch. andernacher ctf bis zum see und dann mal sehen ob noch was in den beinen ist.die jungs von sayn kommen evtl auch. könnte also eine größere gruppe werden.
@null ahnung: was geht. kannste auch kommen + frau?
und natürlich auch der rest den es hier noch so gibt. große starttour ins jahr 2008.


Berry


----------



## Dicke Wade (25. Januar 2008)

treffpunkt ist in nickenich am sportplatz. ihr fahrt durchs ganze dorf richtung laacher see. kurz vor dem ortsende gehts nach links zum sportplatz.
abfahrt 1345. @schweißtopfen, alles klar?
Berry


----------



## null.ahnung (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Berry!
Bin heute meine 1.  Tour in 2008 gefahren.Lag seid 25.12 auf Eis(Krankheit).Werde die nächsten Wochen meine Form wieder aufbauen müssen um am 18.Mai(Schinderhannes) eine Chance gegen dich zu haben!! 

Du hattest was vom 9.Februar geschrieben. Wenn wir die Kleinen unterkriegen kann es sein,daß wir 2 kommen.
Ansonsten wünsch ich Euch viel Spass!

Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Januar 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> treffpunkt ist in nickenich am sportplatz. ihr fahrt durchs ganze dorf richtung laacher see. kurz vor dem ortsende gehts nach links zum sportplatz.
> abfahrt 1345. @schweißtopfen, alles klar?
> Berry



hi Berry....wir kommen mit ein paar Leuten nach Nickenich 1345h Sportplatz !!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4420807#post4420807

bis morgen....


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. Januar 2008)

.geile Tour heute um den Laacher See...hat Spaß gemacht und die Leute waren Super !!

Ich denke wir werden öfter mal zusammen fahren....hüben wir drüben des Rheins.......öfter mal was Neues......bis demnäx in der Brex......


----------



## Dicke Wade (27. Januar 2008)

da ich am samstag karneval feiern werde, fahre ich schon morgens gegen 1000, oder so. um 1400 will ich schon das erste pils im kopf haben.
Berry


----------



## Cecil974 (28. Januar 2008)

Nach Karneval fahren wir mal mit...Werde versuchen Manuela auch anzuheuern da ich irgendwie sonst son bißchen in der Unterzahl bin 

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## Alpirsbacher (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute fahrt ihr denn noch alle schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (30. Januar 2008)

hey, dich gibts noch. ich habe gedacht du hast alles verkauft und machst jetzt blutwurst. wir sind schon alle fleißig. kannst ja mal wieder mit fahren. jeden samstag 1400 ab nickenich.
Berry


----------



## Alpirsbacher (31. Januar 2008)

Werde mich euch mal anschliessen. Habe gehört das ihr gut Touren gemacht habt. Bis dann


----------



## waldfrucht (2. Februar 2008)

Tja heute gibts wohl Schneeschuh wandern bei uns!


----------



## BrexbachG. (2. Februar 2008)

...hallo ihr vom anderen Ufer.....

wenn ihr mögt.....wir fahren heute mit ner ganzen Meute aufn Köppel.....Schneefahrt.......also wenn bei euch nichts geht...könnt euch gerne anschließen.....wie immer 1300 h am Schloß Sayn sayn......oder ggf. 1345h Höhr-Grenzhausen Parkplatz Keramikmuseum.

Bis demnäx in der Brex....


----------



## null.ahnung (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo!

@Berry und die anderen:Fahrt Ihr am Samstag wieder um 14 Uhr? Wenn ja komm´ich mit Tina vorbei.

Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (6. Februar 2008)

Samstag ist ja schön gemeldet hätte vielleicht auch Zeit.
In welche Richtung würde es denn gehen da ich von Rieden los fahr und wieder heim muß. Da sind ja schon 2 Stunden nur für Hin und zurück weg.

@null.ahnung
Fahrt ihr von Kirchwald mit dem MTB oder mit dem Auto und dann ab Nickenich mit dem MTB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Waldfrucht!!
Wir würden wohl mit dem Auto hin fahren.
Bis Nickenich hätten wir ja schon 30km.
 Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (8. Februar 2008)

also, dass ist ja mal eine überraschung. wir fahren um 1350 in nickenich los. treffpunkt sportplatz. von da aus geht es nach namedy. da wartet noch der ein oder andere. ab da fahren wir die andernacher ctf. bis laacher see. dann schauen wir mal weiter. bis samstag
Berry


----------



## null.ahnung (8. Februar 2008)

Wir kommen!! (Das ist eine Drohung!!)


----------



## waldfrucht (8. Februar 2008)

So jetzt ich!  

Wie weit (ca. Std. Km) ist das denn ungefähr dann von Nickenich aus nach Namedy und zum See hoch? Würde dann ab See oder Höhe wieder Richtung Heimat abdüsen.
Ich komm mit dem Rad nach Nickenich und muß Sonntags bei meiner Freundin noch mit dem RR ran.  
Deshalb müste ich ungefähr wissen was noch außer dem Hin/Rückweg auf mich Zukommt.
Wie ist es zwischendurch mit Wasserfassen oder brauch ich nen Trinkrucksack?


----------



## Dicke Wade (8. Februar 2008)

also, von nickenich über namedy zum see hoch ca 25 km und 500 hm.


----------



## waldfrucht (8. Februar 2008)

Da bin ich über 60 Km Unterwegs das ist mir im Moment noch zu viel. Da ich das Auto auch gerade sauber gemacht habe und kein Dachgepäckträger habe werd ich wohl passen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich am See. Ich werd dann dort ein wenig rum fahren.

Viel Spaß.



P.s. Wo ist denn an der Abtei ein Brunnen?
Läuft der immer auch im Winter und man kann dort die Flasche füllen?


----------



## waldfrucht (9. Februar 2008)

Danke da hab ich doch mal für den Sommer noch einen Anlaufplatz außer Tönissteiner. Gehe mal ja davon aus das ist auch Trinkwasser und kein Zierbrunnen mit Umlaufsystem.

Viel spaß heute ich werd mich um 12:00 auf den weg machen.


----------



## Maeff (18. Februar 2008)

Hi
sag mal toncoc wie komm ich den zu dem weg in gamlen ins elztal runter?         Will den downhill auch mal fahren!
Fahr immer hier bei Roes gibts auch ne coolen Downhill is nur bischen kurz das sin  2 teilstücke nur ma is nach 4 minuten schon im Elztal .

MFG
Maeff


----------



## Maeff (18. Februar 2008)

Hi
Hier is mal nen bild da is die strecke in etwa zu sehen jeweil zwischen den blauen punkten gehts schön bergab.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/39738]
	
[/URL]


----------



## toncoc (19. Februar 2008)

wann bist du denn mal wieder da unterwegs, dann zeige ich dir den weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (21. Februar 2008)

wir fahren um 1400 bei mir ab. gänsehals, hoher stein usw. können uns ja am brunnen treffen, oder du kommst zu mir. wer noch mit fahren möchte. hiermit herzlich eingeladen. chris und rouven kommen auch. georg ?
bis dann, Berry


----------



## BrexbachG. (29. Februar 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> wir fahren um 1400 bei mir ab. gänsehals, hoher stein usw. können uns ja am brunnen treffen, oder du kommst zu mir. wer noch mit fahren möchte. hiermit herzlich eingeladen. chris und rouven kommen auch. georg ?
> bis dann, Berry



Hallo Sgt.Berry,

wenn an eurem Ufer nichts geht, dann komm doch mal rüber....ab 1300h Schloß Sayn.....dann können wir auch noch wegen 15.03. Nürburgring was ausmachen und ein bischen Werbung machen.....

kannst dich ja mal melden.....


----------



## Cecil974 (1. März 2008)

Morgen solls Wetter doch besser werden... @ Manu Auch Lust auf ne schöne Runde am Laacher See?? Oli fährt vormittags. Ich könnte ab mittags 

Gruß Tina


----------



## TaraTatjama (1. März 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Morgen solls Wetter doch besser werden... @ Gruß Tina



Abwarten...es ist noch weiter Sturm gemeldet. Auch wenn das Wetter dann besser wird ist es im Wald zu gefährlich.  
LG Manuela


----------



## Dicke Wade (1. März 2008)

hallo leude,
ich war heute am see. es war zwar windig aber trocken. sehr schön. mußte über mindestens 8 bäume die im weg lagen. war aber ein schönes training.ihr werdet es nicht glauben. alpirsbacher ist aus dem winterschlaf aufgewacht. habe ihn getroffen. sind ein paar kilometer zusammen gefahren. das hat für ein beitritt in die SIG gereischt.geht doch. sonst gibt es da noch nichts neues. werde mich aber sofort über e-mail melden. übrigens haben wir noch platz für mädels.
nächstes we muß ich arbeiten, da kann ich nicht. wir sehen uns. bis dann
Berry


----------



## Cecil974 (2. März 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> übrigens haben wir noch platz für mädels.
> Berry



Thomas´Frau fährt doch auch Rad... Vielleicht mag die ja...


----------



## Cecil974 (2. März 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei den Wollis mit der Tour am 15.3 hoch auf den Ring aus?
> Trifft Mann/Frau sich in Weibern?
> 
> 
> Bis dann Tom



Da sind wir dabei sofern wir jemand für die Kids haben... Sonst bestimmt der Oli alleine 

Viele Grüße Tina


----------



## rouwinho (3. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mich auch einmal zu Wort melden. Obwohl ich neu im Forum bin kennen mich bereits einige der SIGler und Sayner. Ich wollte erwähnen, dass die Touren, die wir bisher Samstags zusammen gemacht haben einfach genial waren. 

Hoffe es geht weiter so. Macht ungeheuer Spaß.

Gruß rouwinho


----------



## Dicke Wade (5. März 2008)

dann machen wir mal ungeheuerich mit dem spass weiter. samstag kann ich nicht. werde von der arbeit nach hause fahren. macht ihr was aus schweißtopfen, rouwinho usw). wir sehen uns dann am 15.03 auf dem ring (brünnchen). start 1400. strecke nach wetter. ich denke die sayner werden auch wieder mit einer abordnung kommen. volker w. hat sich auch schon angemeldet. der hat sein holz im trockenen. bis dann.
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (5. März 2008)

hallo rouwinho, haste es auch geschafft. leider kann ich am samstag nicht. werde nach der arbeit von koblenz aus nach hause fahren. ich denke aber die anderen werden können. wir sehen uns am 15.03 um 1400 an brünnchen (nürburgring). die sayner kommen auch. volker w. hat sich auch angemeldet. hat sein holz im trockenen. wer noch mitfährt kann sich ja hier melden. vielleicht können wir ja alle ne fahrgemeinschaft machen. brauchen wir nicht so viele autos. bis dann
Berry


----------



## Dicke Wade (5. März 2008)

ähhhh, ja, besser zweimal als keinmal


----------



## Cecil974 (6. März 2008)

@ Manu

Ich bin diesen Sonntag in Eschweiler mit den Ombas radeln. Könnte evtl. Samstag (ab 15 Uhr)noch fahren. Haste ansonsten Lust denn nächste Woche auch mit zum Ring zu fahren??

Tina


----------



## BrexbachG. (7. März 2008)

Hallo EifelCowboys......und Girls

ist der Rouwhinho der Grüne Chaka Rouwen.????

..der WadenBerry ist ja morgen nicht am Start......also wer mag

*1300 h Schloß Sayn*

für ne schöne Westerwald-Tour....


....und nächste Woche kommen wir mit Euch zum Ring !! Treffpunkt Brünnchen 1400 h..........

..wäre schön wenn jemand von euch morgen mal vorbeischaut....

...bis demnäx in der Brex


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2008)

hallo!
ich bin ab übernächste woche montag in burgbroh da ich mich dort nicht so auskenne suche ich fahrer die mir ein bisschen die umgebung zeigen können 
ich würde sagen das ich konditionell gut trainiert bin 
bitte um eure hilfe 
lg DaViD


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2008)

danke das ist doch schonmal was halte mich mal dran danke ach bin eine we da fährt von euch niemand in boos mit vll könnte man da was abmachen (poisoncup )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (12. März 2008)

wir fahren am samstag am nürburgring. 1400 treffpunkt am brünnchen. es haben sich schon einige angemeldet. kannst dich ja hier noch einmal melden. der rest der bande denkt auch an den termin. rouwihno und ich stellen die autos zu verfügung. müßten uns absprechen, wer mit wem fährt. melde mich aber auch noch über e-mail. @ null ahnung: was ist mit der anprobe ?


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2008)

am wievielten isten das? nächsten samstag oder diesen?


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2008)

mh ich fahre so in boos en renne und darf mcih nicht als zu sehr snstrengen wie ist den euer tempo und wie lange habt ihr vor zu fahren in km?


----------



## Cecil974 (12. März 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> . @ null ahnung: was ist mit der anprobe ?



Hi Berry

Wir wollten Donnerstag gegen 18.30 Uhr vorbeikommen. Oli hatte dir doch gestern Abend noch ne SMS geschickt (oder es vielleicht versucht  ) Nun ja... Wäre das o.k.?

Gruß Tina


----------



## Dicke Wade (12. März 2008)

@cecil: ist o.k. bin zuhause. 
@bueschi: je nach wetterlage.aber so 40km und 800 hm werden es schon. tempo ca. 14 ds.
Berry


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2008)

jo das is ja locker  warschienlcih bin cih dabei man erkenn mihc am bergwerk


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2008)

ich weiß^^ 
öhm könnten wir dann ein kleinen abstecher nach boos machen un die poison strecke abzufahren? 
g DavId


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. März 2008)

hallo leude,
letzter aufruf für morgen. 1400 nürburgring, auf den großen parkplatz am brünnchen. bis dann,
Berry


----------



## waldfrucht (14. März 2008)

Ist irgendwas am Karfreitag geplant?
kann morgen leider nicht da ich arbeiten muss. Wenigstens ist das Wetter für morgen gut gemeldet!
Werd dann wohl nach der arbeit etwas an der mosel RR fahren.


----------



## XCRacer (14. März 2008)

Lernt man bei euch in der Eifel mit 16 noch nicht Lesen und Schreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (15. März 2008)

......super Tour, super Truppe, riesen Truppe....hat wie immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht.....aber an dem Pattex-Boden muß gearbeitet werden....der verklebt das Bike total....das liegt bestimmt am AKW....verstrahlter Matsch oder so....... 

Wir freuen uns auf euren Gegenbesuch demnäxt....dann dürft ihr auch eure Damen mitbringen.....die hatten ja heute leider Angst.....


----------



## Scalpel3000 (16. März 2008)

Moin, ja muß ich sagen war schön , uns hat es gefallen, wenn auch nur ne halbe RUNDE. Wir hatten ja schon vorab einen gefahren...und sind dann bis Breidscheid zum Nudeln essen gefahren, danach auf Asphalt zurück zur Einfahrt Nordschleife.

16 Leute einfach mal so HUT ab gut eingefädelt..!

P.S.

Gibts ein paar Bilder davon..?


----------



## Cecil974 (16. März 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns auf euren Gegenbesuch demnäxt....dann dürft ihr auch eure Damen mitbringen.....die hatten ja heute leider Angst.....



Da fühle ich mich jetzt aber ein wenig angesprochen. War aber keine Angst (Berry du Petze  ) Bin krank... Aber gut... Ich werde bei der nächsten Tour auf jeden Fall dabei sein..

Oli fährt gleich in Boos mit bei dem Wetter. Der ist echt bekloppt. Werde ihm mal gemütlich mit dem Auto nach Boos folgen


----------



## Andreas S. (16. März 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Moin, ja muß ich sagen war schön , uns hat es gefallen, wenn auch nur ne halbe RUNDE. Wir hatten ja schon vorab einen gefahren...und sind dann bis Breidscheid zum Nudeln essen gefahren, danach auf Asphalt zurück zur Einfahrt Nordschleife.
> 
> 16 Leute einfach mal so HUT ab gut eingefädelt..!
> 
> ...



habe einige Fotos in mein Album hochgeladen
auch mal bei Schweißtopfen nachschauen
[email protected] wollte auch noch Foos hochladen


----------



## BurgFräulein (16. März 2008)

........soso.....dann kann der Sch*w*eißtopfen aber auch noch das *w* weglassen wenn der die Foos hochlädt.....


----------



## BurgFräulein (16. März 2008)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> habe einige Fotos in mein Album hochgeladen
> auch mal bei Schweißtopfen nachschauen
> [email protected] wollte auch noch Foos hochladen


----------



## BurgFräulein (16. März 2008)

.......is ja gut.....ich fand's halt lustig.....


----------



## null.ahnung (16. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Bin in Boos nicht mitgefahren.Die Strecke war mir bei den Bedingungen zu heftig.(Weichei!!)
Ich wäre besser gestern bei Euch mitgefahren.Naja,demnächst wieder.
Hab noch eine schöne(hoffentlich!!) VA zum Anfang der Saison gefunden.
1.Mai in Belgien(Waimes). Von Mayen knapp 100km.

Marathon über70km/1615hm oder alternativ:
45km/950hm(auch als CTF fahrbar)

Vielleicht haben ja noch mehr Leute Lust unserem Nachbarland einen Besuch abzustatten? 
www.les-cimes-de-waimes.be

An Ostern werden Tina und ich einige Runden drehen.Vielleicht läßt sich ja was organisieren.

Bis dann

Oliver


@Berry:Fährst Du eigentlich mit zur Saarschleife?


----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2008)

bin in boos 2ter geworden
die strecke war voll cool
danke für die tour,hat spaß gemacht
bilder folgen
@dicke wade melde mich nächste woche mal

LG DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (18. März 2008)

bueschi: dann mal glückwünsche an dich.
null ahnung: hey, du hast den ersten titel für die SIG versaut, das kostet dich was. werde mir da was schönes überlegen. saarschleife habe ich nachtdienst. an den rest: trikots sind bestellt. 8 wochen. für samstag hat man bescheidenes wetter gemeldet. werde mich am freitag noch einmal melden. auch für ostermontag. bis denne. 
Berry


----------



## Cecil974 (18. März 2008)

Habe da mal ne Frage in ner anderen Sache. Kennt jemand hier in der Umgebung nen fähigen Orthopäden oder nen anderen Tipp? 
Mein linkes Knie macht mir aufgrund der schiefen Kniescheibe immer mal wieder Probleme. Nach  ca. 1,5 bis 2 Stunden bekomme ich Schmerzen und kann kaum ohne Schmerzen weiterfahren. Hatte schon Akupunktur - half aber nix. Und die Sitzhöhenverstellung hats auch etwas verbessert. Und das komische ist dass ich eigentlich auch nur im Winter Probleme mit den Knien habe. Heute wars wieder so schlimm nach dem radeln, dass ich sogar Schmerzen beim Autofahren und Treppensteigen hatte 

Also falls jemand evtl. nen Vorschlag hat (außer Notschlachtung) wäre ich sehr dankbar 

Die Tina...


----------



## Dicke Wade (19. März 2008)

@ schweißtopfen: ich denke du machst wurst?


----------



## Alpirsbacher (22. März 2008)

Ihr seit aber alle Lustig liegt das am Wetter?


----------



## waldfrucht (22. März 2008)

Also mich macht das Wetter nicht Lustig!  :-(

Jemand Lust im April (zwischen 7.4 und 1.5) 1 Woche nach Malle zu fahren.
Suche noch jemanden der Lust und Zeit hat da ein Einzelzimmer mir zu teuer ist.
Mein Schwerpunkt wäre aber RR fahren.

Es gibt z.B. hier http://www.holidaycheck.de/hotel.php?buchungsTyp=pauschal&ch=ra&buchungsTyp=pauschal&suchen=++Preisvergleich+starten++&hid=34823&ch=ra&ibeTyp=0&froogle=&ibePauschal=4&ibeHotel=4&hotelsterne=-1&zusatzleistungen=0&flugdauer=-1&preis=-1&familie_kinder=-1&strand=-1&sportangebot=-1&wellness=-1&zimmer=-1&meerblick=-1&mz=0&sortierenNach=dlc&rubrik=buchung&ebene=termine&showVakanz=-1&hotelbild=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.traveltainment.de%2Fimages%2Fcontent%2Fbooking_thumbs%2F00000%2FTHB_999_H162.jpg&zielgebietskenner=205&land=Spanien&bistrocode=162&hname=Grupotel+Gran+Vista&oname=Can+Picafort&rname=Mallorca&lname=Spanien&sterne=4.0&kidf=689000&sortierungSpalte=5&sortierungRichtung=asc&refresh=1&text_abflughafen_47e3be4d826d8_ausgabe=-+West&abflughafen=REGION_WEST&abreise=28.03.2008&rueckreise=01.05.2008&abreiseText=Freitag%2C+28.03.2008&rueckreiseText=Donnerstag%2C+01.05.2008&veranstalter=-1&erwachsene=2&dauer=7&verpflegung=HP&kind1=-1&kind2=-1&kind3=-1&suchen=++Angebote+aktualisieren+#preisanker

4 Sterne Hotel, 7 Tage mit HP und Radstation, bieten auch MTB an, für um die 300,- Euro.
Waren letzten Sommer da zum RR fahren für den Preis ein Schnapper mit Sauna.


----------



## Cecil974 (22. März 2008)

Also ich fands heute sehr schön im Wald. Oben Schnee und im Tal Matsch - Gut - Der hätte nicht sein müssen. Man kann halt nicht alles haben.Aber bald  kommt ja bestimmt mal der Frühling  Hatte mir extra die 2 1/2 Stunden Sonne heute Nachmittag ausgesucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (23. März 2008)

das ist die richtige einstellung. war gestern auch unterwegs.genau in der zeit, wo das wetter schön war 
@cecil: hätte da noch eine adresse für dein knie. gehört zu den besten in deutschland. www.marienkrankenhaus-kaiserswerth.de. bei einem dr. nebelung und sein team. das ist bei düsseldorf. 
sollte morgen einer fahren, kann er sich ja melden. werde später noch einmal reinschauen. ich werde morgen so um mittag fahren. wenn das wetter stimmt.bis dann
Berry


----------



## Cecil974 (23. März 2008)

Danke für die Tipps an Wade und Schweißtopfen... (und natürlich an Jomo) 
Hatte die Woche bei nem Orthopäden angerufen und die konnten mir dann *"schon"* im Juli nen Termin geben  Sehr witzig. Ich werde eure Vorschläge aber auf jeden Fall mal kontaktieren. Danke
Gestern und heute gings auf jeden Fall gut mit dem Kniechen. 

Heute wars ja immer noch total verschneit. Auf dem Hochsimmer sah es aus wie im tiefsten Winter. 

@Berry. Oli wird vielleicht morgen wieder fahren können. Wird sich hier später noch zu Wort melden 

Gruß Tina


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. März 2008)

hey,hey. ich bin privatversichert und ich will bervorzugt werden. jaaaaaaaa, das will ich. ))))))
12:00 am brünnchen nickenich. sollte es regnen,dann nich in nickenich.bei schnee schon. und jetzt gute nacht und träumt schön.

Berry


----------



## Cecil974 (24. März 2008)

Oli ist heute schon ziemlich früh los. Dadurch dass er den Nacken nicht bewegen konnte, wollte er erstmal alleine los. Hoffe er bekommt auch mit, was um ihn herum passiert 
Euch noch ne schöne Ostertour!!

Tina


----------



## Dicke Wade (26. März 2008)

hallo leute,
die nächste samstagstour liegt vor uns. treffpunkt nickenich brünnchen 1330. es geht richtung nürburgring, über weibern, kempenich, hohenleimbach, nettehöfe, riedener waldsee, gänsehals, laacher see 4 std oder so.(wenn das wetter stimmt). vielleicht kann man sich ja unterwegs treffen. bis dann.
Berry


----------



## rouwinho (26. März 2008)

Hallo Berry,
hört sich gut an. Die Wettervorhersage scheint gut zu sein (bis 13°C, nachmittags meist sonnig). Ich werde dabei sein.

Gruß Rouven


----------



## null.ahnung (27. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Warum fahrt Ihr immer nur Samstags? 
Ich fahre Sonntags morgens immer meine langen Runden(60-80km).Ist denn keiner von Euch bereit sich mal Sonntags mit mir zu quälen. 
Das sind meistens die perfekten Touren sich auf die anstehenden Marathon-Aufgaben vorzubereiten.

Also,ich hoffe auf Unterstützung!!! 

Bis dann
oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (27. März 2008)

ich trainiere immer dann, wenn du nicht trainierst. ich will dich in emmelshausen eiskalt erwischen. ich zieh dich ab. aber spass bei seite. das hat sich zur zeit so angeboten. außer du können alle am samstag. zudem muß ich für den sommer pluspunkte sammeln. deshalb ist sonntag zur zeit familientag )). pssssst,aber nicht mehr lange. am 6. sehen wir uns doch sonntags in wehr. nicht traurig sein. alles wird gut. bis dann, Berry


----------



## null.ahnung (27. März 2008)

Wenn Du deine Reifenprobleme nicht in den Griff bekommst erwischst Du keinen eiskalt,höchstens Deine Minipumpe!!  
Außerdem spricht die biologische Uhr eindeutig für mich!! 
Hast Du keine Lust am 1.Mai mit nach Belgien zu fahren?

Und Sonntags ist bei mir auch Familientag!(aber erst ab Mittags)
Nenn mal die Ankunftszeit in Weibern.Tina und ich fahren wohl Samstag noch ne Runde.Vielleicht lassen wir uns blicken!

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Dicke Wade (28. März 2008)

@null ahnung: nöö, ich wollte die ctf weibern fahren. zudem habe ich an diesem tag auch kein auto. aber denkt bitte alle an den 4 mai. 1. SIG Tour, von weitersburg aus. danach gibt es noch essen und trinken. das werden wir aber noch besprechen. morgen fahren wir um 1330 am brünnchen los. ich denke so ne 1/2 std bis 40 min. bis weibern ?!? dürfte hinkommen.
dann vielleicht bis morgen. Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (28. März 2008)

Werde dann wohl morgen auch mitkommen (sofern die Tour Tinatauglich ist )und ihr Jungs nichts dagegen habt. Werde jetzt gleich mal losradeln und sehen wies so läuft. Gibt im Moment glaube ich eh keine Wege in denen man nicht total versinkt.aber die letzten Touren waren auch o.k.

Gruß - TINA


----------



## null.ahnung (28. März 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @null.ahnung
> Hätte ich an dem Tag nicht schon die Firmung meiner Kids am Hals wäre ich mitgekommen.
> Wie sind deine Abfahrtzeiten/Ankunftzeiten Sonntags?



Ich starte meistens gegen 9 Uhr und fahre so um die 4Std.
Also wenn Du Lust hast melden.

@Berry und Co.: Vielleicht bis morgen.

Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## null.ahnung (29. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
War eine sehr schöne Tour heute mit einer Bachüberquerung der besonderen Art.Der Frauenanteil lag heute bei immerhin 25% .
Da Euch der Trail so gut gefallen hat, schlage ich Euch vor das Ihr nach Wehr mal hoch kommt,und ich versuche alle näheren Trails in eine Tour zu packen. Das würde bestimmt spaßig.
Für die etwas vergesslichen noch mal der Link zur Lebensmittelbestellung:
www.bronny.de
Also mailt mir einfach die nächsten Tage.

Viele Grüsse an alle

Oliver


----------



## Cecil974 (30. März 2008)

Ich fands auch sehr nett gestern. 
Schön, dass Berry und Rouven noch die Schleife mit uns zurück gefahren sind. Ohne euch hätte Oli vermutlich versucht durch die Bäume zu klettern mit dem Rädchen aufm Rücken  Die Bachüberquerung war dann doch die bessere Alternative 
Bis nächsten Sonntag in Wehr dann...

Gruß  Tina


----------



## null.ahnung (30. März 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Ohne euch hätte Oli vermutlich versucht durch die Bäume zu klettern mit dem Rädchen aufm Rücken
> 
> 
> Gruß  Tina


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat von Euch schon jemand was von den Bildern, vom youngster  saarländischen MTBler, von der Nürburgring Tour gehört oder gesehen ??


----------



## Cecil974 (30. März 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


>



Jetzt tu nicht wieder so unschuldig.Du hättest es versucht! Gibs zu


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2008)

habe die bilder von der tour bitte icq melden : 239819456 wer die bilder möchte 
lg DaViD


----------



## BrexbachG. (30. März 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> habe die bilder von der tour bitte icq melden : 239819456 wer die bilder möchte
> lg DaViD





hallo bueschi,

wir alle alt, nix icq, bitte andere Option anbieten....in deinem Fotoalbum oder mailen ?? melde dich mal , ggf bei mir auch per email....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2008)

da kommen heute abend noch ein paar dazu 
ich bin wenn ich nid beim biken bin eig on einfach adden 
lg DaViD


----------



## waldfrucht (31. März 2008)

Ich werd wohl auch am Sonntag in Wehr starten.
Wann gehts bei euch denn los oder hab ich was überlesen?

War am Samstag mal bei Canyon zur Eröffnung.
Haben da einen schönen "Palast" hingebaut mit Ausstellung/Verkaufsraum.
Bin auch bei der geführten Tour mit gestellten Bikes mal mitgefahren.
Die Fumics, Bobby Root .... sind morgens bei der Tour mitgefahren.


----------



## Dicke Wade (1. April 2008)

wir treffen uns alle um 0900 an der halle in wehr. ich glaube es sind wohl alle aus dem forum mayen hier dabei. bis sonntag.
Berry


----------



## waldfrucht (1. April 2008)

@null.ahnung

Kommt ihr mit dem Auto oder direkt von Kirchwald mit dem Rad?


----------



## null.ahnung (1. April 2008)

Hallo Waldfrucht!
Ich komme mit dem Bike und Tina fährt mit dem Auto!
Wenn wir uns treffen sollen,sag Bescheid!
Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## waldfrucht (1. April 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hallo Waldfrucht!
> Ich komme mit dem Bike und Tina fährt mit dem Auto!
> Wenn wir uns treffen sollen,sag Bescheid!
> Grüsse
> Oliver



Bescheid!
Ich fahre dann ab Rieden bei Tina mit.  

Ne Spaß beiseite hab heut mal seit langem wieder 47 Km mit dem MTB gemacht.
Ich war nach einer Stunde schon ganz schön fertig hab mich aber dann durchgebissen.
Kann aber auch an Sonntag gelegen haben. Da waren wir fast 4 Std. mit dem RR Unterwegs.

Aber zuerst mal sehen wie das Wetter wird. Ich muß Nachmittags auf jeden Fall nach Koblenz und wenns regnet tu ich mir das nicht an!

Mal schauen ich melde mich gegebenenfals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (4. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich komme Sonntag erst um 9 Uhr in Kirchwald weg,bin daher erst um 9:30 in Wehr. Ich komme dann hinterher.
Bis Sonntag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein!!!
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (5. April 2008)

hallo leute, sollte es morgen das wetter geben ,was gemeldet wurde (schnee, regen) dann werden wir wohl nicht in wehr fahren. chris und thomas haben schon abgesagt.ist es wie jetzt, kalt aber von oben trocken, kommen wir. 
null ahnung: 0930 ist auch ok. ich sage den anderen bescheid. wenn, fahren wir zusammen. melde mich morgen früh um 0800 noch einmal.
Berry


----------



## waldfrucht (5. April 2008)

Stell mal einer den Regen ab!!!!

Fahr ihr morgen die 50?

Alo wenns "nur" Kalt ist kein problem aber mir Regen und Schnee fahr ich auch nicht.

@null.ahnung
Also ich werd morgen bis Wehr gefahren und werd mich dann nachher ab Ende Gänsehals nach Rieden verabschieden und nicht mehr nach Wehr fahren. Muß nachmittags noch nach Koblenz.
Hin und zurück und dann noch 50 Km ist mir auch zuviel im Moment da ich auch noch eine kleine Erkältung habe.

@Dicke Wade
Meld dich dann hier nicht das ich nachher alleine in Wehr stehe. Würd mich dann auch 9:30 anschließen.


----------



## null.ahnung (5. April 2008)

Hallihallo!!
Also Tina fährt um 9 Uhr los. Ich werde mit 3 Bekannten um ca.9:30 da sein.Bei dem Wetter werden wir wohl relativ zügig fahren,und an den VP´s nur kurz anhalten zum nachtanken. Ich hoffe es bleiben noch ein paar übrig die mitfahren!! 

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (6. April 2008)

leider nicht viele. wir kommen nicht. regen und 0 grad in nickenich. rouvhino hat abgesagt. uwe auch. in nastätten ist alles weiß. wünsche den rest viel spaß. nächste woche sonntag !?
bis dann, Berry


----------



## waldfrucht (6. April 2008)

Tja hier schneits auch und um die Null Grad. Weiß einer obs Glühwein gibt?
OK Weichei ;-) ich will aber meine leichte Erkältung nicht noch steigern.
Werd ins Studio fahren und 2 Stunden Spinning mitmachen.
Da wartet dann am Ende auch noch eine warme Sauna auf mich!

So hab mal die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten 10 Tage geschaut und am 12.4 1 Woche Mallorca  zum RR fahren gebucht.  )
Das wird ja gar nicht mehr besser hier :-( !

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Alpirsbacher (6. April 2008)

Hallo Berry was ist nächste Woche Sonntag?


----------



## Dicke Wade (6. April 2008)

aaaahhhhh, alpirsbacher. bekommst du gelüste wieder aufs mtb zu steigen?  da einige am samstag nicht können, werden wir wohl am sonntag eine tour fahren. dann heult der olli auch nicht wieder, dass er immer alleine fahren muß. das wollen wir ja auch nicht) wie und wann sage ich noch.
null ahnung: bist du gefahren? ab 0900 wurde das wetter ja ein wenig besser gegen 1130 habe ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten und bin gefahren. die hatten gerade die schilder eingesammelt. und es fing schön an zu schneien. war aber o.k.. 
bis dann, Berry


----------



## Cecil974 (6. April 2008)

Also wir sind gefahren. Sind ja schließlich keine Luschen. Ihr habt echt was verpasst. Zwischendurch kam sogar die Sonne raus und von oben nur bißchen Graupel. Na gut der Matsch hat einen schon am Vorankommen gehindert  Haben trotzdem nicht abgekürzt und sind die 52 Km gefahren (es waren aber gefühlte 80 )  
Aber die Leute dort machen sich ja auch nun trotzdem die Mühe und deshalb haben Oli und ich unsere Schuldigkeit getan. War wieder ne richtig nette Veranstaltung. Also Jungs... beim nächsten mal gibts keine Ausreden (und René DU lässt demnächst den Alkohol ausm Leib wenn wir verabredet sind )

Gruß - die TINA


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> (und René DU lässt demnächst den Alkohol ausm Leib wenn wir verabredet sind )


Ja, Chef!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bin aber dafür sauber geblieben, dann als ich am Nachmittag mit dem Renner unterwegs war, schien wunderprächtig die Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (7. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ihr scheint wohl alle eine Schlamm-Allergie zu haben,oder wie soll ich das verstehen? 
Wieviel ich am Sonntag fahre weiss ich noch nicht genau,ich muß zuerst mal sehen wie ich mich bis nächsten Sonntag erholt habe. 
Ich fand das Wetter so geil,das ich noch was dran gehängt habe!! 
Werde am Mittwoch ne kleine Runde drehen,und dann für So. planen.
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. April 2008)

...hallo Allerseits....

da der Berry am Samstag ja keine Lust  hat zu biken.....mögt ihr vielleicht mal ans andere Ufer kommen......

*1300 h Schloß Sayn *

wäre schön wenn ihr zahlreich erscheint.....Schweißtopfen ??Olli und Frau ?? Rouwen ??....sonst wer ??? ...schaut mal im WW-Thread....http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4654320#post4654320


----------



## null.ahnung (11. April 2008)

Hallo Berry!!! 

*Alles Gute und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!*

Trink nicht so viel!! :kotz: 

Bis Sonntag
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. April 2008)

*Hallo Olli !!!*





danke, danke, ich wünsche dir auch alles gute zu deinem 
geburtstag.
und auch du solltest nicht so viel trinken, denn am sonntag 
gibt es einen langen tag. wenn nichts dagegen spricht, treffen
wir uns da wo du gesagt hast. 1000 ?


----------



## Cecil974 (11. April 2008)

Hallo Berry 

 Auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute zu deinem Geburtstag!! 
 




 Lass dich schön verwöhnen und hab viel Spaß heute Abend!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Oli... Dir habe ich ja schon persönlich gratuliert, lasse dir aber natürlich auch hier nochmal nen Glückwunsch da


----------



## waldfrucht (11. April 2008)

Auch von mir alles gute ihr beiden!!!

Ich werd morgen auf Mallorca ein Bier auf euch trinken und schick etwas Sonne nach Deutschland!


----------



## rouwinho (11. April 2008)

Hallo Berry, Hallo Oli,
wünsche euch noch alles Gute zum Geburstag. Wir sehen uns ja dann am 
Sonntag. Bis dahin feiert noch recht schön.

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## rouwinho (12. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
fährt noch einer mit den Sayner mit? Ich werde dabei sein.


----------



## Cecil974 (12. April 2008)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> ... und schick etwas Sonne nach Deutschland!



Brauchen wir doch gar nicht! Hier scheint wunderbar die Sonne. 
Werde mich heute nachmittag im Mayener Wald rumtreiben evtl. mit Manu - falls sie Zeit bekommt. Den anderen viel Spaß auf der anderen Rheinseite 

Gruß - dieTINA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (12. April 2008)

danke an alle für die lieben grüße. habe gesehen, dass alle mit morgen bescheid wissen. 0900 nickenich bei mir. 1000 in ettringen,schutzhütte.
bis morgen Berry


----------



## null.ahnung (12. April 2008)

Hallihallo!! 
Danke für die Grüsse!! 
Dann erwarte ich Euch morgen 10 Uhr an der Schutzhütte in Ettringen.Bin gestern schon mal 2 Trails abgefahren um eventuellen Emma-Schäden aus dem Weg zu gehen.Wenn Ihr morgen Zeit,Lust und Kraft habt werde ich Euch 5 Highlights aus meinem Heimatrevier zeigen!! 
Falls irgendwas ist,meldet Euch auf meiner Handy-Nr.!!
Werde wohl nicht mehr ins Forum schauen!!
Bis morgen
Oliver


----------



## null.ahnung (13. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!!
Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen!!
War eine lustige Tour heute incl. Super-Stunt!! 
Ich hoffe Du hast keine bleibenden Schäden davon getragen?? 


@Rouven : Der Weltcup in Houffalize ist schon nächste Woche,werde Mitte der Woche mailen ob wir hinfahren.Wenn nicht können wir ja So. ein paar km strampeln.

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## rouwinho (13. April 2008)

da hast du aber nochmal wirklich Glück gehabt. Das hätte voll in die Hose gehen können. 

Wir sind heute ca.70km mit 1450 hm gefahren. Waren um 14.15 im Ziel. Die Tour war einfach nur genial gewesen. Großes Kompliment an den Oli. Mach nur weiter so du hast das Zeug zu einem Guide. 

Am Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Daher hatte wir einmal gedacht am Sonntag morgen zu fahren. 

Ich werde diese Woche am Dienstag und Donnerstag eine Tour machen. Ca. 2Std. Sollte einer Interesse habe dann einfach melden. 

Machs gut,
Rouven


----------



## taunus biker (14. April 2008)

Hallo 

war ne super Tour gestern . Danke das ihr öfter auf mich gewartet habt.

auch noch gute Besserung an Schweißtropfen hätte schlimmer ausgehen können.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dicke Wade (15. April 2008)

aahhhhh, der taunus biker. herzlich willkommen im forum. dann haben wir sie ja jetzt fast alle dabei. fehlt nur noch der volker und der chris. habe mir scheinbar doch eine kleine erkältung eingefangen. werde diese woche pausieren. nächste woche gehts weiter. am 26.04 fahren wir ne große runde um den ring.ab nickenich ca 100 km. wer lust hat anmelden. am 04.05 fällt unsere SIG-Tour aus. könnten die streckenführung in emmelshausen mitmachen oder wir fahren den eifel- mosel- cup. könnt es euch ja mal überlegen. bis dann
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (16. April 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Wenns Frauchen mich fahren läßt hätte ich Zeit.



Du scheinst ja schon nen schweren Stand zu Hause zu haben  Nimm sie doch mit. Sie kann da ja nen Kaffee trinken gehen. 
Oli darf - vorausgesetzt er nimmt mich mit


----------



## null.ahnung (17. April 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> Oli darf - vorausgesetzt er nimmt mich mit



Werd ich auch noch gefragt,oder was??? 
Da wir keinen für die Kinder haben,wird aber nur einer oder eineD ) mitfahren können!

Am Sonntag machen wir einen Familienausflug nach Houffalize!! 

@Rouven:Sorry,hab mich beim Datum vertan!!Also Sonntag keine Tour!!

Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Cecil974 (17. April 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Werd ich auch noch gefragt,oder was???
> Da wir keinen für die Kinder haben,wird aber nur einer oder eineD ) mitfahren können!



Klar. Aber da sorgen wir für ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit. Da du Donnerstag den Marathon fährst, werde ich Sonntag nach Emmelshausen fahren. Das ist doch gerecht 

Gruß Tina


----------



## Dicke Wade (18. April 2008)

also,
1.gerade weil VLN auf dem ring ist, will ich an diesem tage fahren.
2.da ihr euch wohl für emmelshausen am 4.5 entschieden habt, werde ich uns dort mal anmelden.
3.und für rhens habe ich noch keinen angemeldet. das werde ich aber in der nächsten woche machen. ihr wollt ja alle die 50er fahren, denke ich mal! Rouven, Thomas, Georg, Chris, Uwe und ich
4. am sonntag fahre ich gegen 1430 in nickenich an brunnen los. wer möchte ?!? (da ich bis 1400 arbeiten muß)
bis dann, Berry


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. April 2008)

....na dann komm doch rüber..... !!!..dann biste nicht so alleine....


----------



## BrexbachG. (18. April 2008)

Problem erkannt...Gefahr gebannt....dann treffen wir uns um 1400h dort wo du sayn kannst......z.b.Höhr-Grenzhausen....aber am 0405 in Emmelshausen sehen wir uns spätestens !!


----------



## null.ahnung (22. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir waren Sonntag in Houffalize und können jedem nur empfehlen sich sowas auch mal anzutun!!   
Die Stimmung und das ganze "Drumherum" sind einfach fantastisch.Wenn man sieht wie Absalon und Co. bei den Männern und Dahle und Co bei den Frauen die Anstiege hochjagen merkt man mal,was für eine kleine Wurst man ist. 

Auch das offene Verhältnis zu den Profis macht sehr viel Spaß und unterscheidet unseren Sport von vielen anderen.

Aber bei Tina bestand allerdings auch die Gefahr,das sie mit einem 1,50m Schweizer durchbrennt!! 

Und Jenna war ganz stolz auf einem Bild mit einem (Ex)Weltmeister zu sein.

Hoch motiviert werde ich jetzt versuchen mich am Wochenende weiter an  diese Leute ranzukämpfen.(Man muß nur dran glauben!!) 

Vielleicht werde ich ja dann zu Hause auch so angehimmelt?? 

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Cecil974 (23. April 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Aber bei Tina bestand allerdings auch die Gefahr,das sie mit einem *1,50m* Schweizer durchbrennt!!
> 
> Vielleicht werde ich ja dann zu Hause auch so angehimmelt??



1. .. du neigst ja gar nicht zu Über- bzw. Untertreibungen 

2. Ähhh nö. Du bist ja zu groß


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. April 2008)

@null. ahnung: schöne fotos, habt ihr wohl viel spaß gehabt. bis nächstes jahr sind wir auch so fit. dann zeigen wir den profis mal wo es lang geht))
am samstag machen wir eine große tour. nickenich, nürburgring, einmal rum und zurück. denke so 100 km. start ist in nickenich am brünnchen, 1000. rouven und chris sind bis jetzt dabei. vielleicht will sich einer unterwegs anschließen. weibern, kempenich, hohenleinbach, hohe acht, brünnchen, adenau und dann nix mehr.
wir sehen uns
Berry


----------



## null.ahnung (23. April 2008)

Cecil974 schrieb:


> 1. .. du neigst ja gar nicht zu Über- bzw. Untertreibungen



Tschuldigung!!  

Ich meinte 1.60m!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (25. April 2008)

hallo leute, leider fällt die tour zum ring aus. alles krank. und da rouvhino radprobleme hat, bleiben wir in der nähe von nickenich. abfahrt 1000 ausfahrt nickenich, vulkanstüffje. wir fahren die andernacher ctf ab, ca 70 km. bis dann
Berry


----------



## Dicke Wade (28. April 2008)

hallo SIG'ler,
am donnerstag 0800 abfahrt in der plaidterstr, so das wir 0900 in weibern auf die strecke gehen können. am sonntag habe ich 7 leute für emmelshausen angemeldet. wir treffen uns so gegen 0930 in emmelshausen. fahrgemeinschaften ??. sagt bescheid.
bis dann, Berry


----------



## Cecil974 (28. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Berry ich bringe dir am Sonntag dein "Essen" für die Saison mit.  Dann haste auch genügend Streckenverpflegung dabei. 
Ich könnte auch noch jemanden mitnehmen - falls Interesse besteht.

Gruß Tina


----------



## null.ahnung (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hoffe Ihr hattet viel Spaß in Weibern.
Was Tina und ich in Belgien erlebt haben war unglaublich! 
Die Strecke war der absolute Ober-Hammer!! Zu 70% Trails der super schwierigen Sorte.Wenn ich den schwierigsten Trail von hier nehme,ist der immer noch leichter als die meisten dort.
Zudem noch ungefähr 10 Steigungen jenseits der 20%!! 
Ich war nach 30km schon sowas von am A...!!
Wenn die Belgier bei uns fahren,müssen die sich vorkommen wie bei einer Kids-Trophy! 
Das nächste Mal müßt Ihr mit.

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Siegfried (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hoffe Ihr hattet viel Spaß in Weibern.

Spaßfaktor und Strecke waren voll in Ordnung. Habe sogar in der Nette ein
Kostenloses Fußbad bekommen.
Guter Service vom Veranstalter.  

Gruß


----------



## Dicke Wade (2. Mai 2008)

@null ahnung: du hast dich wohl sehr verausgabt, dass du so fantasierst. nicht schwer und steil. mehr trainieren.ich glaube ich muß am sonntag mit deiner frau ein ernstes wörtchen reden. du brauchst jetzt viel ruhe olli.


































@cecil 974: bis sonntag, 0930


----------



## null.ahnung (2. Mai 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> @null ahnung:  nicht schwer und steil. mehr trainieren.



HaHa!!
Am Pfingstmontag steigt das 2.Rennen der Belg.Marathonserie in den Ardennen. Nach meinem gestrigen DESASTER  wollte ich eigentlich auf einen Start verzichten. Aber Du hast natürlich Recht!! 
Also gehe ich davon aus das Du mit mir dort eine etwas intensivere Trainingsausfahrt unternimmst. 
Spritkosten übernehme ich,Ausreden jeglicher Art werden nicht akzeptiert!! 
Ich freu mich!!!! 

Krampfige Grüsse aus Kirchwald 
Oliver

Ach so: Die Daten:85km/2410hm


----------



## null.ahnung (2. Mai 2008)

Das hast Du nun davon !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dicke Wade (2. Mai 2008)

ich würde ja gerne mit dir mitfahren und dich die berge hochziehen, aber leider habe ich dienst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . wir müssen das in emmelshausen nachholen. außerdem muß ich dich ja besiegen. warst bis jetzt ja immer stärker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . es wird zeit für eine revange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (3. Mai 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> ich glaube ich muß am sonntag mit deiner frau ein ernstes wörtchen reden. du brauchst jetzt viel ruhe olli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin da wirklich total unschuldig.Bin ja selbst da mitgefahren. Aber der Oli war auch schon auf der Rückfahrt so komisch verwirrt...Vielleicht haste Recht mit der Ruhe  
Bis morgen... wir sollen ja wenigstens herrliches Wetter bekommen. 

Viele Grüße TINA


----------



## Dicke Wade (3. Mai 2008)

schweißtopfen:  der heutige tag war für alle SIG'ler zur freien verfügung.  mit morgen ist alles klar. jeder hat ne mitfahrgelegenheit gefunden. wir treffen uns um 0930 in emmelshausen und olli ruht sich schön aus. ganz ruhig olli, du schaffst das schon. alles wird gut.


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. Mai 2008)

h......alllo zusammen,

morgen sind 5 von uns in Emmelshausen dabay....wenn es sich ergeben sollte können wir vielleicht für den nächsten Samstag am 10 Mai was absprechen:

ne schöne Westerwald-Runde:   *Alpenroder Hütte Tour*, über Hachenburg und den Dreifelder Weiher, ca. 65 km und 800 hm ....rollt höllisch gut....wirklich sehr zu empfehlende Tour  

Wäre schön wenn ihr dabay sayn könntet: 

Treffpunkt: *10 Mai 1300 h Marktplatz Steimel/Westerwald*


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

BrexbachG. schrieb:


> h......alllo zusammen,
> 
> morgen sind 5 von uns in Emmelshausen dabay....wenn es sich ergeben sollte können wir vielleicht für den nächsten Samstag am 10 Mai was absprechen:
> 
> ...



für die Routenplanung:
57614 Steimel
Lindenallee


----------



## Andreas S. (3. Mai 2008)

1000 !


----------



## BrexbachG. (4. Mai 2008)

schöne Bilder....konnte leider heute nicht so zeitig.....bin erst Nachmittags mit dem Junior ne kleine Runde gefahren....

Wäre wirklich schön wenns bei Euch nächsten Samstag mit Steimel klappt !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (5. Mai 2008)

kann die ganze woche und das WE nicht. bin auf lehrgang und habe WE dienst. melde mich nächste woche wieder. dem rest viel spaß beim trainieren. bis denne Berry


----------



## Cecil974 (5. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> *
> Habe die Fotos von heute (Emmelshausen) gerade hochgeladen.*
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5827
> ...



ich wußte ja gar nicht dass du die Absicht hattest mich zu fotografieren. Aber mein Helm und der Zopf sind schon gut getroffen finde ich oder? 

Unser Oberhäuptling ist natürlich besonders gut getroffen...


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Horrormeldung am Morgen
> 
> Aus der Rheinzeitung.
> 
> ...




Hi Tom,

wenn ihr am Samstag in Steimel seid,  können wir direkt eine Elztal-Tour ausmachen. Dann können wir auch die Anfahrt besprechen...wegen Bahn und so......

Bis Samstag ??...bitte recht zahlreich


----------



## null.ahnung (7. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Horrormeldung am Morgen
> 
> Aus der Rheinzeitung.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas!
Erschließung hin oder her,die Wanderwege durchs Elztal werden sie mit Sicherheit nicht zerstören,schließlich sind es die mit am meisten begangenen Wege hier in der Ecke!!

Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Cecil974 (8. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @null.ahnung
> 
> PS: Email von Berry erhalten und/oder von Tina unterrichtet worden???



Die Kommunikation in unserem Hause läuft von Frühjahr bis Herbst eher schleppend. Einer von uns ist immer weg - zum radeln oder arbeiten. Nur wenn ich ihn drauf anspreche bekomme ich dann diverse Informationen. Wäre wohl einfacher Berry würde mich gesondert informieren 

Viele Grüße TINA

@ Schweißtopfen
Pfingstsonntag haben wir Straßenturnier im Dorf - Da sind wir ab morgens und Oli muß dort auch helfen...


----------



## Cecil974 (8. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Oh Leute macht sich bitte keiner die Mühe in den neuen BOC24 Store nach Koblenz zu fahren.
> Eure Erwartungen werden so richtig entäutscht einen so miesen auftritt habe ich selten erlebt. Gesamtes Inventar (wenn man überhaupt davon sprechen kann) aus Spanplatten zusammengeschustert.
> Vom Angebot der Räder suuuuper entsetzt.
> Billig billiger am billigsten.
> ...



Gaaaanz ruhig Thomas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Du sollst dir ja auch kein neues Rädchen kaufen sondern Ausschau halten nach neuen weißen und vor allem DEZENTEN Lenkerhörnchen für Berry ...


----------



## Cecil974 (8. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> * Weiß *werd ich keine haben aber irgendwo müssen noch ein paar Ritchey wcs Höhrnchen sein damit spart er dann knapp 1kg    .
> Können wir ja dann noch mit weißem Nagellack tunen     .



Jetzt bin ich mir gar nicht mehr so sicher ob er unbedingt weiße wollte oder ob jemand anders was weißes am Rad haben wollte...  Werde so langsam wohl auch alt


----------



## BrexbachG. (8. Mai 2008)

.....na Leute, kommt denn von euch überhaupt jemand nach Steimel ??...Berry hat Dienst, Tom hat abgesagt !

was ist mit Chris, Schoschi, NullAhnungOlli, Tina, Rouven ???

Meldet euch doch mal in unserem Fred was geht ?!?


----------



## Cecil974 (9. Mai 2008)

Wir können nicht kommen. Unser kleiner Sohnemann hat das Versprechen erhalten morgen auf dem Nürburgring Rennen schauen zu können.Also werden wir morgen erst gegen Abend fahren. Aber ein andermal kommen wir natürlich gerne mal rüber 

Viele Grüße TINA


----------



## gigabike_de (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Elzbachtal hört sich gut an  
Wir würden in Monreal einsteigen, wann und wo wird sich 
denn am Sonntag getroffen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (10. Mai 2008)

Hi Tom,  laß uns mal eine Elztaltour langfristiger planen, dann kommen wir mit dem halben Westerwald....


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. Mai 2008)

für dich müßte man wohl die ganze strecke absichern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










und stützräder wären auch nicht schlecht. wollte mal für unsrere kinder einen kleinen parcour aufbauen, damit die ein bischen sicherer auf dem MTB werden. ich denke da machst du auch einmal mit. da haben die was zu lachen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









wir sehen uns spätestens am 17., da kannst du mit den kindern einen termin ausmachen
bis dann
Berry


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. Mai 2008)

@ null.ahnung: ich hoffe du hast dich gut erholt. ihr seit am 17. mit dabei ? grillen ?
wollte noch fragen, ob dich deine frau schon erfolgreich bearbeitet hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . august, viele, viele hm ????
bis dann
Berry


----------



## null.ahnung (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Ob ich mich erholt habe,siehst Du nächste Woche!!
Sa. Nachmittag sind wir natürlich dabei.
Meine Frau hat es noch nicht geschafft. Aber so kannst Du wenigstens ein paar hm aufholen.
Außerdem muss ich ja für die Trans-Schwarzwald 2009 sparen!Da hast Du meine Frau ja schon mit eingespannt.Gut gemacht!! So hab ich wenigstens Zeugen!
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## null.ahnung (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Schweißtopfen!
Soll ich Dir ein feuerfestes Ganzkörperkondom mitbringen? Nicht das Du dich auch noch beim grillen verletzt und Sonntag nicht starten kannst! 
Scheinst ja im Moment etwas vom Pech verfolgt. 
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Cecil974 (14. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Tja eigendlich bin ich durch die Arbeit sehr Hitzebeständig.
> Aber danke für das Angebot.
> Zur Abschirmung vorm Funkenflug können wir auch ne Frau dazwischen stellen.       Das sollte auch reichen.
> 
> ...



Anscheinend ein bißchen viel Hitze abbekommen was??


----------



## Cecil974 (15. Mai 2008)

@Thomas

Wieviele Leute kommen denn nun? Wäre gut zu wissen wegen den Salaten  Wer macht noch welchen für Samstag? Übrigens *WILL *Oli unbedingt Nudelsalat *MIT *Majo  Weil du ja meintest wegen der Figur und so...


----------



## Dicke Wade (16. Mai 2008)

mit kinder 16, glaub ich. das wetter ist zwar bescheiden, aber ich denke unser schweißtopfen bekommt das schon hin. bis samstag.
Berry


----------



## taunus biker (18. Mai 2008)

Hi Schweißtopfen

Bin ganz schön platt.
Hab mich auch so ins Ziel geschleppt . Bei km 10 sind  mir vom kleinen Kettenblatt einen Zahn  abgebrochen und mein Schaltauge ist ist auch nicht mehr gerade, an ein sauberes Schalten war bei dem Schaden nicht mehr zu denken.
Übrigens ist Berry Neuer S.I.G Meister!!!
Die Veranstaltung war Super ,tolle Strecke , nur die Nudeln für die Finisher hätten mehr sein dürfen,habe leider keine mehr bekommen .
Bestimmt war Berry vor mir da und hat alles weggefuttet.

Bis dann Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (18. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> Ihr SIGler
> Schlaft ihr noch ???
> 
> Ok unsere Kids erwähnen wir besser nicht. Aber sie waren dabei!!!



Warum denn nicht??? Jenna ist 3. geworden und der Lieblings-Zwilling vom Janne 6.  Weiß ja nicht wie deine Tochter abgeschnitten hat... war ja erst soooo spät im Ziel D) und da waren ja schon einige weg. Ansonsten hats riesig Spaß gemacht. Jetzt habe ich verdammt müde Beine und werde gleich ins Bettchen fallen... Gute Nacht


----------



## null.ahnung (18. Mai 2008)

taunus biker schrieb:


> Übrigens ist Berry Neuer S.I.G Meister!!!



Ja wie jetzt?? 
Wenn ich gewusst hätte das es um einen vakanten Meistertitel geht wäre ich doch schneller gefahren.  Wollte Berry doch für den Rest der Saison motivieren.Außerdem gehört er disqualifiziert!!Er hatte keinen Platten!!! 

Aber heute waren Berry´s Beine einfach besser drauf als meine!! 

In der AK-liste bin ich Familien-intern mal wieder letzter:
Jenna 3.
Tina 5.
Ich 19.

Schade das es bei Uwe und Rouven Probleme gab.

Wie lief es den bei den anderen. Hab ja leider keinen mehr gesehen,da ich Tina noch abholen war.

Bis die Tage
Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (19. Mai 2008)

hallo leute,
ich denke das war gestern eine runde sache. 8 fahrer der SIG + 3 kiddis sind doch tolle zahlen. und die ergebnisse können sich auch sehen lassen. jetzt müßen nur noch unsere teamtrikots kommen, damit man auch optisch sieht, dass wir ein verein sind. ich hoffe auf rhens. dort sollten alle vereinsmitglieder auch auf die,, letzten'' warten. einer für alle, alle für einen. ich hoffe das die schäden bei rouven und uwe nicht so schwer sind. habe gehört das rouvens rahmen schon wieder ein riss hat. dann können wir uns ja jetzt ein teamdlook ausdenken. am donnerstag machen wir eine lockere laacher see tour. treffpunkt 0915 am sportplatz in nickenich.
achso, erweitert


----------



## Dicke Wade (19. Mai 2008)

dann schmeiß ich dich raus


----------



## Dicke Wade (19. Mai 2008)

thomas, thomas, habe gerade die ergebnisslisten von emmelshausen gelesen. du redest lauter von sebamed. dabei hast du wohl von deinem geheimsponsor abgelenkt. ich glaube, der vorstand der SIG muß sich da mal zusammensetzen . das gibt sanktionen. skandal 
leider gibt es keine trennung zwischen sen 1 und sen 2. dann würden einige noch besser da stehen.
und in rhens treibe ich dich vor mir her, damits mal ne gute zeit wird 

wir sehen uns am donnerstag. bring thilo mit. vielleicht steigt er ja bei uns ein. bis dann, Berry


----------



## Cecil974 (19. Mai 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> jetzt müßen nur noch unsere teamtrikots kommen, damit man auch optisch sieht, dass wir ein verein sind. ich hoffe auf rhens. dort sollten alle vereinsmitglieder auch auf die,, letzten'' warten. einer für alle, alle für einen.



Genau .. Sogar die Nudeln waren weg als ich ankam Außerdem haben die gefuscht!!! Es waren auf meinem Tacho 68 Km statt 63. Das nehme ich auf den letzten Km sehr sehr genau War ja auch mein erster Versuch und hat geklappt...

Am Sonntag werden wir evtl. auch in Rhens sein. Einer von uns wird dann mit Jenna die 30 Km fahren. Aber nur wenn bis dahin die Trikots da sind  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (20. Mai 2008)

Ja das hatten wir mit Jenna schon vor. Ganz ruhig und gemütlich versteht sich. Und wenn die Kleine zusätzliche Pausen braucht werden die auch wirklich gemacht. Aber nur wenn das Wetter passt  Jenna muß nicht direkt mit ner Schlammschlacht anfangen 

Saarschleife findest du unter: http://www.saarschleife-aktiv.de/sbm.php

Ist ne wunderbare Strecke und wärmstens zu empfehlen...also zumindest die Kurzstrecke. Die langen lerne ich ja auch erst ab diesem Jahr kennen


----------



## taunus biker (20. Mai 2008)

Hi 
Wundert mich nicht mit den Rahmen , mein Cube hat auch an allen enden geknackt und gerappelt. 
Bei der Strecke biste ganz schön durchgeschüttelt worden.
Hoffe Berry u´nd Rouven können am Wochenende Starten????
Bis am Sonntag in Rhens .


----------



## BrexbachG. (20. Mai 2008)

...tut mir leid für eure Geldbeutel....aber vielleicht mal das richtige Fabrikat kaufen......in Koblenz gibts da einen Dealer eures Vertrauens...


----------



## Dicke Wade (20. Mai 2008)

hat auch was gutes. wir haben uns gerade zwei neue rahmen bestellt. im SIG teamoutfit. war noch garantie drauf.


----------



## Dicke Wade (20. Mai 2008)

na klar. werden so gegen 0800 in rhens sayn. bis dann
Berry


----------



## rouwinho (21. Mai 2008)

Ich habe einen Rahmen von Poison für die Übergangszeit von 2-3 Wochen erhalten bis der neue Teamrahmen fertig ist. In der Zwischenzeit fahre ich den Übergangsrahmen. Somit sollte ich am Sonntag am Start sein.

Ich denke bei Canyon wäre dies nicht so einfach gelaufen. Solange ich anstandslos einen neuen Rahmen erhalten wüsste ich nicht warum ich den Hersteller wechseln sollte. Wer garantiert mir denn das ein Canyon-Rahmen länger hält?


----------



## null.ahnung (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Wann und wo fahrt Ihr morgen????

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## taunus biker (21. Mai 2008)

Hi

Muss am Sonntag absagen 

Habe mir heute Mittag ein OSG zugezogen 

War im Krankenhaus zum Röntgen und der Oberarzt meinte das 
es ein OSG ist(Bänderriss im linken Sprunggelenk).
Da ich da vor einigen Jahren schon mal einen OSG hatte ,und damals 
eine OP , entstand auch noch einen Narbenbruch. 

Also Kopf hoch 
Werde am Sonntag trotzdem in Rhens sein und euch anfeuern.
Soweit wie meine Beine mich tragen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## taunus biker (21. Mai 2008)

Hi
Bilder kein Problem ,kann ich übernehmen.

Im Garten ,bin dummerweise von einer kleinen Mauer ca 75cm hoch runtergesprungen und beim Aufkommen umgeknickt.
Hat sich angehört wie das Knacken meines Fahrrades in Emmeslshausen.
Naja jetzt erst  mal die Schwellung zurück gehen lassen und dann bekomme ich eine Airschiene.


----------



## Cecil974 (21. Mai 2008)

Ach herrje... man kann euch Kerls auch nie alleine von Mauern hüpfen lassen 

Wünsche dir aber mal gute Besserung!!! 







Viele Grüße - die TINA ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
@Uwe:Gute Besserung und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine!!

@Schweißtopfen: Taunustrails noch nicht gemeldet,fahren aber mit.

@ Rest: Bin heute 9:15 in Nickenich am Sportplatz!!

Wenn Änderung bitte über Handy!!

Bis heute!

Oliver


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Mai 2008)

immer noch keine trikots da


----------



## null.ahnung (23. Mai 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> immer noch keine trikots da



Da hat der Häuptling wohl versagt!!!:


----------



## null.ahnung (23. Mai 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @Oli Berry schreibt im Nachbarthread das du dich opferst ich sag nur ein grinsen auf den Backen meiner Mädels freu freu.


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. Mai 2008)

@schweißtropfen: bringe dir morgen einen satz vorbei. für rouven habe ich auch einen.


----------



## Cecil974 (24. Mai 2008)

Da scheint der Oli ja morgen der Frauenbeauftragte zu sein. Hoffe die Frauen hängen ihn nicht alle ab... Er scheint ja was zu schwächeln im Moment. 
Ich werde dann im Zielbereich warten und Fotos von euch machen - sofern ihr den Weg zurück findet (und ohne Platten gell Berry ?!? ) 

Bis morgen...


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. Mai 2008)

hey, das ist die selbe größe wie meine. willst du sagen das ich fett bin?


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Mai 2008)

wie war denn die Leistung unserer Brexbach-Abordnung in Rhens?
Habt ihr den SIGler mal gezeigt wo es lang geht?


----------



## Dicke Wade (25. Mai 2008)

hallo leute,
die veranstaltung in rhens hat für uns mal wieder alles geboten. plattfüße , stürtze  und wieder super zeiten. hierzu glückwünsche an rouwinho  mit der bestzeit (siehe oben)und gute besserung an alpirsbacher. ich hoffe dein schädel wird heute nacht nicht all zu stark brummen. . ebenfalls eine supersache das wir wieder einige familienmitglieder zur teilnahme im namen unseres vereins bewegen konnten. schnellste hier auf der 35 km strecke war die erst 10 jahre alte jenna wollenweber. respekt   zudem war die ganze familie becker (Schweißtopfen) auf der strecke.  
wir können auf die nächsten veranstaltungen gespannt sein.
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (25. Mai 2008)

hier bin ich noch mal. hatte gerade die tolle idee für uns SIG'ler eine eigen seite einzurichten. mal schauen wie es läuft.
Berry


----------



## BrexbachG. (25. Mai 2008)

...hallo ihr SIGler.....hab auf Toms Fotos einen Herren mit Kurzhaarschnitt gesehen, den ich so gar nicht kenne.....sind die Null'Ahnung Haare ab ??...oder unterm Helm versteckt ?? oder jemand anders ???


----------



## null.ahnung (25. Mai 2008)

Hallihallo zusammen!
War mal wieder lustig heute.Bin Super-Stolz auf unsere 9!!-jährige Tochter, die die 35km sehr gut gemeistert hat!  
 Auch Thomas´Töchter haben Mama ja ganz schön platt gefahren. 
Ich denke in Daun ist Jenna evt. wieder am Start!!

Meine Haare habe ich nur vorübergehend abgelegt.Liegen auf´m Schrank und werden bei Bedarf wieder angelegt!!

Und da für einige von Euch die Renn-Saison bis Gallahaan anscheinend unterbrochen ist,schreib ich Euch mal die Veranstaltungen wo die Eifel-Fraktion der SIG aktiv ist!!!So kann das bei Euch aber nicht weiter gehen!! 

1. Juni Saarschleife  www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/sbm.php

15.Juni Kiedrich   www.redpulse.de/marathon08/index.htm

22.Juni Malmedy(Belgien)   www.rdhf.be/de/index.htm

13.Juli Erbeskopf    www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/index1.html

17.August  Zell   www.zeller-marathon.de

24.August Eppstein   www.taunustrails.de/

31.August St.Ingbert  www.rsc-mtb.de/news103.htm

6.September Daun  www.vulkanbike.de/extreme/

20.September St.Wendel  www.sankt-wendel.de/sport/mtb-marathon/

21.September Oppenhausen  www.gallahaan-mtb-trail.info/

5.Oktober Büchel  www.pauls-biketours.de/festival/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Ich hoffe das bei der ein oder anderen Veranstaltung noch ein paar Leutchen mitfahren!!

Bis dann

Oliver


----------



## MX33 (25. Mai 2008)

ihr habt noch einen Pflichttermin vergessen !    

07 Juni 2008

http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/?page_id=6


----------



## taunus biker (25. Mai 2008)

´Hi Oliver

Wäre auch gerne in Rhens gewesen.... 
Super mit den Kindern das sie die Strecke so gut gemeistert haben, respeckt 

Naja das eine oder andere wollte ich von deiner liste noch abarbeiten aber mal schauen wie es mit der Heilung meines Bänderrisses vorran geht 

Hoffe das ich in 4 Wochen wieder aufs Fahrrad steigen kann,jetzt hohl ich mir erst mal ne Jahreskarte fürs Freibad muß halt dann im Wasser weiter
Trainieren 
Bis bald Uwe


----------



## null.ahnung (25. Mai 2008)

@Uwe: Das wird schon!!!Im Freibad hast Du auch was fürs Auge!! 

@Schweisstopfen:Kiedrich habe ich soeben gemeldet!

Gute Nacht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (25. Mai 2008)

gute nacht olli, schlaf schön.


----------



## null.ahnung (25. Mai 2008)

Ach so, nochwas!!
Ich würde das hier im Forum so lassen wie es ist.Sieht sonst so nach einem eigenen Grüppchen aus,oder? So bleibt es offener für eventuell Neugierige. Wir haben uns ja auch teilweise so kennen gelernt.
Aber ist natürlich nur meine Meinung!!

So,jetzt ist aber Schluss!!(Hatte eine schweres Rennen heute!!)


P.S.:Nächste Woche kommt die:

SIG-MARATHON-TROPHY


----------



## null.ahnung (25. Mai 2008)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> gute nacht olli, schlaf schön.



Das ist aber lieb von Dir!!


----------



## Dicke Wade (26. Mai 2008)

tja, olli, ich glaube et is aber schon zu spät. wir können es ja so machen, dass wir vereinssachen dann dort besprechen und schreiben. ergebnisse und so. und zum quatschen und kennenlernen hier. oder was sagen die anderen dazu?


----------



## BrexbachG. (26. Mai 2008)

....mayner Maynung nach solltet ihr nächste Woche pünktlich um *1400 **h* am *Schoß Sayn *sayn für ne gemaynsame Tour..!! .....ich glaube der Olli hat mit dem Thread recht...sonst biste immer alles doppelt am schreiben/lesen um alles zu erhaschen...


----------



## Dicke Wade (26. Mai 2008)

sieht gut aus. bis jetzt sind georg, chris, rouven, thomas und ich dabay.


----------



## null.ahnung (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Wir können Samstag leider nicht,da wir auf einer Taufe sind!
Wünsch Euch viel Spass!
Oliver


----------



## rouwinho (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Oli,
habe gerade deine Email erhalten. Ist wirklich der Hammer.

Zitat:

Das Beste zum Schluß:
Es ist uns gelungen unglaubliche Preise zu organisieren:

1.Preis: Ein NEUER Toyota Avensis gestiftet vom Autohaus Hellinger!! (Die wissen nur noch nichts davon)
2.Preis: Gutschein über 1500 beim Canyon gespendet vom Häuptling!! (Danke Berry!!)
3.Preis: Ein geklautes Müsing-Bike!! (Lass dich nicht erwischen Georg!!)
4.Preis: Eine kostenlose Beinenthaarung im Kosmetik.Studio Wollenweber in Kirchwald!!(Autsch)
5.-8.Preis: Ein gebrochener Rahmen von Rouven!!
9.15.Preis: Je eine verdorbene Bratwurst der Metzgerei Becker aus Nickenich!!(Die guten brauchen wir für den nächsten Grillabend)

Habe mich weggeschmissen. Habe leider momentan keinen Rahmen mehr. Ist aber in Arbeit. Alternativ könnte Berry vielleicht einen seiner Spezial-Schläuche anbieten.


----------



## null.ahnung (26. Mai 2008)

rouwinho schrieb:


> Habe leider momentan keinen Rahmen mehr. Ist aber in Arbeit. Alternativ könnte Berry vielleicht einen seiner Spezial-Schläuche anbieten.


Bis Ende der Saison hast Du bestimmt wieder welche!
Das Berry seine Schläuche zum Gutschein dazu legt ist wohl Ehrensache! 

Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Alpirsbacher (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo Samstag 14.00 Uhr könnte ich vieleicht mal mit euch mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rouwinho (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, hau rein.

Wäre eine tolle Sache. Die Gruppe wird dann wohl schätzungsweise 10-15 Mann stark sein. Wenn das kein Spaß macht.


----------



## Dicke Wade (27. Mai 2008)

hallo axel. dein gesicht wieder zusammen genäht. wenn de fit bist dann komm mit. ich denke nach so einem sturz ist es das beste, gleich wieder aufs bike zusetzen und zu fahren. müßen mal schauen wie wir nach sayn kommen. rouven und ich wollen mit dem rad fahren. der rest mit dem auto.


----------



## taunus biker (29. Mai 2008)

Hi

hoffe auch das ich bald wieder starten kann 
mein heilungsprozess macht fortschritte 
habe heute die push braces manschette bekommen 
konnte damit die krücken wegschmeisen und wieder laufen
werde wohl nächste woche wieder arbeiten können und in ca 2-3 wochen 
wieder mit dem training anfangen 

Uwe


----------



## taunus biker (29. Mai 2008)

Hi 

man o man  

schau mir gerade von meinen 2 kumpels die ergebniss vom ironman auf
lanzarote an.
wäre schon ne tolle sache so was auch mal zu erleben.
bin gerade dabei mir zu überlegen ob ich nächstes jahr mal den 
ironman 70.3 in wiesbaden mitmache .
könnte zu schaffen sein 1,9 km schwimmen,90 km rad,  21,1 laufen  
hätte ja noch ein jahr zeit und zwei trainingspartner und berater  
letztes jahr in frankfurt beim ironman hab ich ja schon mal reingeschnuppert war betreuer von rainer.
naja  ihr seht mir ist langweilig und habe super ideen. 

bis bald Uwe


----------



## Dicke Wade (30. Mai 2008)

ganz super tolle ideen. du sollst mtb fahren und das gut.


----------



## null.ahnung (30. Mai 2008)

Hey Ihr!!

Hat denn immer noch keiner von Euch Lust am 22.6 mit nach Belgien zu fahren? 
Schon 700 Voranmeldungen(400 auf 115km//100 auf 90km//200 auf 65km)
Ist auch recht günstig!!(17)

Rouven: Keine Lust auf nen 100er. 
Berry:Kannst Du den Geb. Deiner Frau nicht verschieben? 
all: Belgien ist echt schön und ein absolut geiles MTB-Revier!! 

Also gebt Euch einen Ruck!! 

Oliver


----------



## rouwinho (31. Mai 2008)

Hey Oli,
spiele mit dem Gedanken am 15.06 in Kiedrich an den Start zu gehen. Zu 90% werde ich wohl an der Veranstaltung teilnehmen. Die Sache mit Belgien möchte ich noch offen lassen.


----------



## gigabike_de (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

trefft Ihr Euch Heute (31.05) wieder in Nichenich. 14:00 Uhr ?

Wenn ja, würde ich gerne mitfahren  

Letztes Wochenende, waren wir in den Vogesen. Super Strecken, viele Höhenmeter. Können wir nur empfehlen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## gigabike_de (31. Mai 2008)

So,

hat sich gerade erledigt. Wir müssen auf die andere Rheinseite  
Das ist doch eigentlich hinter dem Limes, da wo die Germanen hausen!

 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (31. Mai 2008)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Hey Ihr!!
> 
> Hat denn immer noch keiner von Euch Lust am 22.6 mit nach Belgien zu fahren?
> Schon 700 Voranmeldungen(400 auf 115km//100 auf 90km//200 auf 65km)
> ...



Och Oli... Nach Belgien liegste wieder tagelang regungslos hier rum. Meinste das ist so ne gute Idee???


----------



## Andreas S. (20. Juni 2008)

Laßt ihr diesen Fred hier jetzt auslaufen?


----------



## LastActionHero (21. Juni 2008)

kann mir mal einer ein paar schöne strecken zwischen mayen und mendig als google earth datei schicken/verlinken? brauche mal bisschen was anderes als meine standart routen


----------



## UdoWahn (24. Juni 2008)

Hi,
ich war schon lange nicht mehr im Forum. Bin aber noch da!
Ich hätte mal eine Frage.
Kennt eine/r den CTF in Montabaur? Der CTF findet am kommenden Sonntag, den 29.06.08 statt!
Die Strecken sind 40/60/80km. Wieviel Höhenmeter haben die Strecken. 

Gruß
UdoWahn


----------



## waldfrucht (27. Juni 2008)

Bin auch noch da aber im Moment aus gesundheitlichen Gründen meist mit dem RR Unterwegs. Morgen wird aber nochmal am MTB geschraubt und dann geht wieder vermehrt aufs MTB.
Zu Montabaur kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## UdoWahn (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,
falls es einen interessiert, die Westerwälder hatten zwei Rundkurse a 20 und 40km, welche man kombinieren konnte. 
Die Höhen waren bei der 40km-Strecke 700m, bei der 60km (40+20)Variante 1000m und bei der 80km (2x40) 1400m .

Gruß
UdoWahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (2. Juli 2008)

UdoWahn schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war schon lange nicht mehr im Forum. Bin aber noch da!
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage.
> Kennt eine/r den CTF in Montabaur? Der CTF findet am kommenden Sonntag, den 29.06.08 statt!
> ...



hi martin
du lebst noch?
lange nichts mehr von dir gehört/gelesen...


----------



## Onkel M (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Biken um Mayen (recht großzügig gerechnet) könnt ihr auch am 17.8. 2008 von Bonn aus, denn endlich haben wir alle Genehmigungen für unseren 1. PSV-MTB-Marathon zusammen: Unsere Veranstaltung "Einmal zur Hohen Acht" findet also statt und zwar mit einer Strecke zum Selbersuchen. (Und dafür soll man auch noch 3 Euro bezahlen ...)

Alles weitere gibt's hier:

http://csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html


Gruß aus Bonn,
Christian


----------



## ZakMcCracken (16. Juli 2008)

Hey ihr Mayener, 

war gestern an der Elz unterwegs - leider ging es ab der Burg Pyrmont nicht mehr weiter (bin da über die kleine Brücke und dann den Radweg-Schildern nach) - ab da wieder bergauf nach Pillig.

Wo gehts denn da weiter die Elz entlang?


----------



## ZakMcCracken (20. Juli 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> ZakMcCracken
> Du must den Weg auf den unteren Restaurantparkplatz nehmen.
> Hinter dem Restaurant gehts dann weiter einfach den Schildern folgen.



kk, werd das dann mal ausprobieren


----------



## waldfrucht (21. Juli 2008)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @Waldfrucht
> Auf dem Vorplatz der Kirche auf der linken Seite. Steht nun knappe 2 Jahre dort herum.



So hab am Samstag das erste mal das "Heilige Wasser" nachgefüllt.
Danke dir für den Tip!

Warum ist hier eigentlich nichts mehr Los?
Sind hier alle den Erbeskopf gefahren und nicht zurück gekommen?


----------



## Andypsilon78 (28. Juli 2008)

Huhu


----------



## Antilles (29. Juli 2008)

waldfrucht schrieb:


> Warum ist hier eigentlich nichts mehr Los?
> Sind hier alle den Erbeskopf gefahren und nicht zurück gekommen?


mhhhh da war ich noch nit^^
bin neu hier und auf der suche nach trails/gruppen wo man auch als anfänger gut (mit)fahren kann...

bis mayen schaff ichs von rübenach aus auch...

hat jemand nen tip?
vorallem noch diese woche... danach muss ich mich wieder anch dem stundenplan richten:-(

noch sind ja ferien

MfG antilles

EDIT: kann man als anfänger mal in boppart den berg runterrollen oder ist das dann eher ne nummer zu groß?


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2008)

guten abend  
bin am  wochenende (do-so) noch mal in der hähe hätte vll jmd lust ne tour zu drehen?
lg DaViD


----------



## Antilles (29. Juli 2008)

Gerne!!!
kann man den bei dir als anfänger mitfahren oder willst du richtig sport betreiben ohne auf jem warten zu müssen?

mfg antilles


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2008)

ich hab da kein problem mit also von mir aus gern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (29. Juli 2008)

mhhh
vllt kommt mien kumpel noch mit...
mit dem bike ich sonst so durch die gegend.
ich frag ihn ma wenns dich nicht stöhrt.

antilles


----------



## rouwinho (29. Juli 2008)

@Antilles: Ich komme aus Kettig. Das ist ja nicht unweit von Rübenach. Momentan fahre ich  in den Weinbergen der Mosel und im Koblenzer Stadtwald. Solltest du lust haben können wir aber auch einmal eine lockere Runde drehen.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2008)

@antilles  nö macht mir nix aus  aber ich könnte nur im raum laacher see 

@schweistropfen : schade wo isn der keiler bike marathon wie siehts von der entfernung aus? 

lg DaViD


----------



## Antilles (29. Juli 2008)

@rouwinhoai gerne... aber alle auf einmal schaff ich nit! :-D
im stadtwald kann man gut fahren???
wusst ich auchnochn nit
kannst mir dann ja mal ein paar trails zeigen
@Bueschi dann werd ich wohl dahin kommen
das bekomm ich schon hin! is ja nit so weit!
aber danke fürs angebot


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2008)

cool  wie wäre es denn mit freitag?


----------



## Antilles (30. Juli 2008)

Jo sollte cih zeit haben!


----------



## taunus biker (29. September 2008)

Hi,

@info 4 Täler Tour am 18.10.2008

Wir treffen uns, in Nassau an der Lahn, um 10.00 Uhr am Bahnhofsgebäude.

Für die Verpflegung ist selbst zu sorgen.

Die Strecke führt vom Bahnhof aus durch Nassau, über den Lahnhöhenweg nach Weinähr. 
Von da aus übern Berg nach Obernhof am Kloster Arnstein vorbei ins Jammertal bis wir an der Obermühle ankommen. 
Dann fahren wir ins schöne Dörsbachtal (Die Mühlen dort heißen lustigerweiße Reifenmühle, Neuwagenmühle) bis zur Brückenmühle.
Jetzt gehts wieder bergauf bis zur Weißler Höhe (456 müM). 
Danach geht´s rasant bergab ins Hasenbachtal. 
Jetzt kommen wir das 2 mal an die Obermühle vorbei und fahren von dort aus ca 1 km wieder zurück bis zur Neubäckermühle.
Von dort aus geht es das letzte mal bergauf nach Singhofen und wieder hinunter ins Mühlbachtal zurück mach Nassau.
Die Tour ist ca. 50 km lang . Werde aber sie noch mal abfahren um genauere Werte zu bekommen.
Hoffe auf rege Teilnahme und schönes Herbstwetter

Gruß Uwe


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2008)

hi Jungs! 
ich bin dieses Wochenende nochmal im land und müsste 2 ga1 touren von 4 std also sonntag und samstag! wie siehts denn bei euch aus hätt jmd lust sich irentwo zu btreffen und ein bisschen zu fahren? 
lg DaViD


----------



## great87rick (3. Juli 2010)

Ich war gestern im Nettetal (Freizeitanlage), habe dort nen Trail von unten gesehn scheinbar auch mit Drop, wie ist die strecke, lohnt es sich für mich hin zu fahren, wohne in Weißenthurm (30min). Wo steige ich am besten ein? Wäre super wenn ihr mir paar tipps gebt..;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbike (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Biker aus dem Raum Osteifel,

ich suche für mein Mtb Projekt "www.eifelbike.de", Guides im Raum Osteifel.
Ich möchte alle Mountainbike-Angebote der Eifel bündeln und auf meiner HP anbieten. Besitzer von ansässigen Bikeseiten können ihre Touren auch auf meiner HP einstellen und werden so natürlich eher gefunden. Der down/-und upload von GPS Tracks ist ebefalls möglich und auch erwünscht. Die passenden Bike-Unterkünfte der Region werden ebenfalls beworben.

Bei google bin ich sehr gut positioniert. Suche: eifel mountainbike usw.

In den Regionen Vulkaneifel, Moseleifel, Südeifel hat es schon ganz gut funktioniert. 

Übrigens: Die Guides sollen früher oder später eine Guide/Scout-Ausbildung der DIMB vorweisen können. Qualität muss sein.

Also wer Lust hat, der meldet sich einfach oder schaut es sich einfach mal auf www.eifelbike.de an.

Sportliche Grüße

eifelbike


----------

